# November Testers???? Total testers 172 - :Bfp: 17



## wanna_baby

Hello,
I know it's so early for November testing but I am so desperate and need buddies in the same boat....

I'll be testing on NOvember 1st if the :witch: stays away.....

Please join me if you are also testing in November.. We'll start a list...

I'll add everyone's name as they tell me their testing date...

**********:happydance: :dust: *NOVEMBER* :dust: :happydance: **************

************* TOTAL TESTERS --> 173 -  - 20 **********************

November 1
_*Wannababy*_ :witch:
*Mrs Brooks
ldj 
zobear19
heulwen 
Rhiana79 
bluejen 
rectopathic 
WinterBride
missjaime 


* 
November 2
*Phantom *
*Sarachka *
*aaacol*
*AshleyNichole*


November 3
*new mummy2010 *
*SophieBee* :witch:
*AndreaFlorida*
*clairealfie * :witch:
*CCGirl* :bfp:



November 4
*Munchkin30 *
*BrandysBabies *
*bumpitybumpy *
*Anastacia7 * :witch:
*Caroline* :witch:
*hoppinforbabe*



November 5
*KristyHart *
*drksolest*
*Trying4Angel1*
*peaches1978*
*Wanabe Mum* :witch:
*Nanda0407 
Elhaym 
Murdhuacha
TellerHn

*

November 6 
*fisher640 * :witch:
*xsarahbellax* :witch:
*Rachie Rach*
*Inbetweener* :bfp:
*Isos23*


November 7
*Pinga * :witch:
*Sherri81* :bfp:
*ncmommy* :witch:
*4sndsgrt* :bfp:
*ellemel
xsarahxxannx*
*Kristin2010*

November 8
*PocoHR
mum2millsxx * :bfp:
*QueenBee1*
*live_in_hope*
*sjitc*
*Bumblebabes* :bfp:
*Sideways 8*

November 9
*azuak *
*reversal* :witch:
*wifey29* :witch:
*ttc209*
*Vanillastai* :witch:
*oorweeistyin*
*32andttc
Lindyk*
*MommyV* :witch:



November 10
*Born2BeAMommy *
*Stash777*
*Goldy* :witch:
*mamalove *
*hlynn* :witch:
*Kelzyboo* :bfp:
*Lashes85*
*05mommy07* :witch:
*Matila*
*WeeMintyMonki 
_pinky_
Squeeker 

*November 11
*Ruskiegirl *
*AmorT *
*BeckyBoo *
*Alicebaby123*
*w8ing4mrcl* :witch:
*aquamama* :witch:
*MrsHennieB* :witch:

November 12
*MissBabyBump*
*kelzyboo *
*briggle*
*kirkythefruitcake * :witch:
*HummingByrd *
*vixiepoo * :bfp:
_*MIKAoKendra*_

November 13
*Amygdala *
*PugMama22*
*ferens06 *
*firerabbit666 * :bfp:

November 14
*krissie328*
*Hopes*
*Amani*
*Swepakepa3* :witch:
*clairabella* :witch:
*LKF* :witch:
*gilmore85*

November 15
*babyhopes2010 * :witch:
*picturegin* 
*TTC DH FIFO* :witch:
*babymoo1980* 
*Susieq615*
*aohalee*
*RubyRainbows*
*SamiraNChris* :bfp:
*lucylou16*
*SiBelle*
*trixie15*

November 16
*Morri*
*toiatoi *
*Mrs_A*
*MrsSimp123*
*SunnyInCali* :witch:
*wantingababy*
*Sanaz*

November 17
*janeybaby *
*SammieGrace* :witch:
*Beaner86*
*russians123
Impatient TTC* :witch:
*wannabeprego* :witch:

November 18
*jenniferttc1 *
*MiissDior*
*lol2811*
*MrsRNI* :bfp:
*Anne24* :witch:
*Carterclan02 
Candycane123*
*Mrsashley*

November 19
*ttc1st_at_40* :witch:
*mommy2be20*
_*CbLbwantababy*_ :witch:
*MissSazra* :witch:

November 20
*gem1985x* :witch:
*flyingduster* :witch:
*bann1126 *
*lisalou31*
*feelcrazy*
*leiapulsen* :witch:
*SMFirst* :bfp:

November 21
*Jenny Penn*
*Turtlebeach*
*baileysmom85*
*Fallen Angel
nypage1981*
*britt24*

November 22
*DuckieMummy*

November 23
*Angie79* :bfp:
*TaNasha* :bfp:
*Hill23*


November 24
*Joyusmoi *
*Mrsjj*

November 25
*bethenasia* :bfp:
*wanting2010*
*sma1588*
*Monroea
Krissie328*
*Quest55*

November 26
*Wanna_baby*
*Cherrylicious*
*Lisa40* :witch:

November 27
*Cakeface* :witch:
*000890*
*BabyNo1* :witch:

November 28
*clairealfie *
*EvieVonKittie*
*Memole*

November 29
*SophieBee*
*katiekittykat* :witch:


November 30
*Caroline 
Trying4Angel1*
*Amber_Lynn822*
*Jodi_19
*

[/B[/U][/COLOR]]


----------



## Munchkin30

TTC cycle 1, ov 20th Oct, testing 4th November. V excited, start of a long road but stay +ve!


----------



## So desperate

I will be a november tester.

have just tested today with a big fat ugly negative so, its still a few days til im due on but when that comes will know my nov testing date.
would love to have someone to go thro this with who knows how i feel


----------



## KristyHart

cd1 again for me

I will be due to test again around 5th November xx


----------



## Phantom

I'll be testing around Nov. 2nd, my OH's birthday.


----------



## wanna_baby

K, I've got your names added ladies... 

So Desperate, sorry to hear about your negative today... we've all been in the same boat at some point... 

Hopeing November is the month for all of us... 
lots of Baby :dust: to all....


----------



## wanna_baby

Phantom said:


> I'll be testing around Nov. 2nd, my OH's birthday.

Phantom, hoping it'll be an extra special bday this year!!!:happydance:


----------



## Phantom

wanna_baby said:


> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> I'll be testing around Nov. 2nd, my OH's birthday.
> 
> Phantom, hoping it'll be an extra special bday this year!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I hope so too!! Wouldn't that be the most awesome bday gift?!


----------



## CbLbwantababy

I will be starting my first round of clomid towards the end of this month so i wont be testing til around thanksgiving!! Ive got a long wait!!
:dust:


----------



## Ttcbabynmber2

I just removed my Mirena IUD last week and I'm waiting to start my 1st cycle. I will probably be testing in November but I'm not sure 
when


----------



## DarlingMe

I will be testing in Novemeber too. Not sure when, long cycles, waiting to OV! Good luck girls! Hope we all catch that eggy this month!


----------



## MrsBrooks

I'll be testing nov 1st. Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Sarachka

AF due november 2nd! Agh!!
Phantom I love your avatar! Everything I know about nursery decoration, I've learned from the Sims ;)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hello! If I have another 36 day cycle, AF is due November 9th, but I'm taking Soy to (hopefully) bring ovulation forward, in which case, I could be due on earlier! Will report back!!


----------



## wanna_baby

k, got you down for Nov 1st and 2nd... Mrs Brooks and Sarachka.
The rest of you, let me know when you the date and I'll add your names...
G'luck ladies..
:dust:


----------



## new mummy2010

hi please put me down for the 3rd november!!

Hope this is our month im so desperate :-(


----------



## wanna_baby

new mummy2010 said:


> hi please put me down for the 3rd november!!
> 
> Hope this is our month im so desperate :-(

Done!! G'luck! :dust:


----------



## Pinga

Hi, 
Please can I join you?
CD1 for me today.
This will be our 2nd month of trying since I had the mirena removed.

I will be testing from 7th November 
:dust:


----------



## toiatoi

If AF comes as scheduled, I should be due to test November 7th


----------



## SophieBee

CD1 for me today, so we're starting all over again this month and will be November testers too - I'm usually on a 26 day cycle, so if AF stays away, will be testing around the 3rd...

Good luck fellow Novemberites :)


----------



## wanna_baby

Pinga said:


> Hi,
> Please can I join you?
> CD1 for me today.
> This will be our 2nd month of trying since I had the mirena removed.
> 
> I will be testing from 7th November
> :dust:

Hi Pinga,
Ofcourse you can join us!
I've added your name and G'luck!

:dust:


----------



## wanna_baby

K, got all you down. 
All the very best luck to all of us...

Lots and lots of Baby :dust: to all....


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

I will be testing in November. Cd1 should be next week on the 12 or 13th.


----------



## CbLbwantababy

Put me down for Nov 27th!


----------



## wanna_baby

Born2BeAMommy said:


> I will be testing in November. Cd1 should be next week on the 12 or 13th.

Born 2 be a Mommy, I have you down for the 12th. The sooner the better! :winkwink:


----------



## Stash777

I think I'll be testing the first week of November, but it depends on when and if I ovulate this cycle. Maybe put me down for November 3? Thanks for starting this, I was a bit bummed that I wouldn't be testing in October :(

ETA: Oh and I'm on CD6 but my cycles are usually long (hoping this one isn't, and I ovulate next week)


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

wanna_baby said:


> Born2BeAMommy said:
> 
> 
> I will be testing in November. Cd1 should be next week on the 12 or 13th.
> 
> Born 2 be a Mommy, I have you down for the 12th. The sooner the better! :winkwink:Click to expand...

CD1 will be OCTOBER 12 or 13th...testing day will be the 10th of November!!


----------



## toiatoi

Okay AF is still not here!!! Maybe I will specify my testing date after AF comes...but really hoping I will get a :bfp: if she stays away! LOL I miscalculated and she was supposed to come yesterday. We shall see!!


----------



## fisher640

Could I join also? Nov 6th for me please. 

AF isn't really due for me til the 11th, but I had a BFN yesterday and she appears to be starting today


----------



## MommyV

I'll be testing in November as well. Probably around the 4th if af doesn't show up first.


----------



## wanna_baby

Stash777 said:


> I think I'll be testing the first week of November, but it depends on when and if I ovulate this cycle. Maybe put me down for November 3? Thanks for starting this, I was a bit bummed that I wouldn't be testing in October :(
> 
> ETA: Oh and I'm on CD6 but my cycles are usually long (hoping this one isn't, and I ovulate next week)

No problem Stash... Doing this helps to get the days going till we see that :BFP:... I have you down for Nov 3rd!
G'luck! :dust:


----------



## wanna_baby

Born2BeAMommy said:


> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born2BeAMommy said:
> 
> 
> I will be testing in November. Cd1 should be next week on the 12 or 13th.
> 
> Born 2 be a Mommy, I have you down for the 12th. The sooner the better! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> CD1 will be OCTOBER 12 or 13th...testing day will be the 10th of November!!Click to expand...

Ok, I've changed you for the 10th!
:dust:


----------



## wanna_baby

toiatoi said:


> Okay AF is still not here!!! Maybe I will specify my testing date after AF comes...but really hoping I will get a :bfp: if she stays away! LOL I miscalculated and she was supposed to come yesterday. We shall see!!

Hopefully you don't need to be added to the November tester Toiatoi... All the best for this month!!
:dust:


----------



## wanna_baby

fisher640 said:


> Could I join also? Nov 6th for me please.
> 
> AF isn't really due for me til the 11th, but I had a BFN yesterday and she appears to be starting today

Sorry to hear you got the :witch: this month Fisher.
I have you down for the 6th.

:dust:


----------



## wanna_baby

MommyV said:


> I'll be testing in November as well. Probably around the 4th if af doesn't show up first.

Got you down for the 4th MommyV. G'luck! :dust:


----------



## MommyV

Thanks wanna_baby for adding me. I'm trying to not obsess this cycle I haven't been taking temps or anything and I don't usually opk but now Im starting to chicken out and thinking about going back to doing all those things. I want to be pg but I don't want to obsess and totally stress myself out like last month idk. That was quite the vent oh well I know if it's meant to be for me to get my bfp I will no matter what.


----------



## BrandysBabies

I would love to join if thats okay?! I am hopefully having my Mirena removed by Tuesday of next week. I should ovulate around the 20th if everything stays the same with my cycle. We will be BDing all next week, lol maybe twice a day! So, I will be testing on the 4th of November!


----------



## Sherri81

Add me for the 7th. Today is CD1, and I will start Clomid tomorrow.

Didn't really think I'd be on a TTC testing thread for November, especially since I was supposed to deliver my daughter on the 18th of November...

:sadangel:


----------



## morri

If I manage (sorry I am ntnp) to get in at the right time (I do chart though for observational purposes) I shall be testing aorund the 16th of November (which would be 15 or 16 dpo (assuming that Ov happens around CD21)


----------



## Ruskiegirl

I will be testing Nov 11th :dust: to all


----------



## PocoHR

It will be a little early, but my birthday is November 8th, so I think I will test then! Hopefully I will get the best birthday present EVER  

FX for us all!!


----------



## mum2millsxx

Il b testing around November 8th.. on CD1 today after a chemical so hopefully Il get a sticky one in November!! x


----------



## wanna_baby

MommyV said:


> Thanks wanna_baby for adding me. I'm trying to not obsess this cycle I haven't been taking temps or anything and I don't usually opk but now Im starting to chicken out and thinking about going back to doing all those things. I want to be pg but I don't want to obsess and totally stress myself out like last month idk. That was quite the vent oh well I know if it's meant to be for me to get my bfp I will no matter what.

No Problem MommyV. I agree with you... If it's meant to be, it'll happen without all the added stress... The obsessing only makes this worse I find... SO relax, take it easy and enjoy all the :sex:


----------



## wanna_baby

BrandysBabies said:


> I would love to join if thats okay?! I am hopefully having my Mirena removed by Tuesday of next week. I should ovulate around the 20th if everything stays the same with my cycle. We will be BDing all next week, lol maybe twice a day! So, I will be testing on the 4th of November!

Ofcourse you can join us BrandyBabies... Got you down for the 4th... G'luck with your removal! and lotta baby :dust:


----------



## wanna_baby

Sherri81 said:


> Add me for the 7th. Today is CD1, and I will start Clomid tomorrow.
> 
> Didn't really think I'd be on a TTC testing thread for November, especially since I was supposed to deliver my daughter on the 18th of November...
> 
> :sadangel:


Sorry to hear that Sherri.. Did you have a mc??
Well hopefully you'll conceive another one on the month your daughter was suppose to be born..
G'luck for this Month.

Lots of Baby :dust: to all....


----------



## PocoHR

Ooops sorry, can I join you? I didn't realize this isn't a thread I was a part of. Hope its ok!!


----------



## drksolest

Testing Nov. 5th. baby dust for all!!!


----------



## wanna_baby

PocoHR said:


> Ooops sorry, can I join you? I didn't realize this isn't a thread I was a part of. Hope its ok!!

Ofcourse you can join us, I already have you down Poco....
:dust:


----------



## bumpitybumpy

Add me for Nov. 4th!


----------



## wanna_baby

bumpitybumpy said:


> Add me for Nov. 4th!

Done!

:dust:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Nov 5th.. 4th cycle trying!


----------



## Sarachka

Ugh. Is it just me or does november seem ridiculously far away?!


----------



## AmorT

Nov. 11th


----------



## AmorT

Sarachka said:


> Ugh. Is it just me or does november seem ridiculously far away?!

lol it does ... very far away smh


----------



## Sherri81

Nope, not a miscarriage. Devon was born alive, but premature, on August 7. She lived for about 40 minutes. She was due Dec 3, but I would have been induced or c-sectioned on Nov 18 as I had a cervical stitch in place and they wanted to get her out of there before labour started and my stitch tore.


----------



## Stash777

I'm going to have to change my testing date since stupid :witch: showed up AGAIN after only being gone for only TWO DAYS! I'm guessing to push it back a week???? Nov 10?? So frustrated!!!


----------



## Stash777

Sherri81 said:


> Nope, not a miscarriage. Devon was born alive, but premature, on August 7. She lived for about 40 minutes. She was due Dec 3, but I would have been induced or c-sectioned on Nov 18 as I had a cervical stitch in place and they wanted to get her out of there before labour started and my stitch tore.

I'm in awe of the strength you have! :hugs:


----------



## BeckyBoo

Around Nov 11th-14th for me! First cycle of ACTUAL TTC.


----------



## wanna_baby

Sherri81 said:


> Nope, not a miscarriage. Devon was born alive, but premature, on August 7. She lived for about 40 minutes. She was due Dec 3, but I would have been induced or c-sectioned on Nov 18 as I had a cervical stitch in place and they wanted to get her out of there before labour started and my stitch tore.

So sorry to hear that Sherri!:hugs:
atleast now you know it's possible to do it agagin and it's juts the matter of time... :dust:


----------



## janeybaby

Average cycle 35 days, possible OV 31st oct/1st nov, possible test 17th Nov


----------



## wanna_baby

janeybaby said:


> Average cycle 35 days, possible OV 31st oct/1st nov, possible test 17th Nov

Got you down hun.. G'luck!

:dust:


----------



## ldj

My AF due on November 1st, hoping it will be a good month! 

Another waiting game! Just hate waiting for anything and especially this, after my MC just thought I would get a BFP sooner. I guess I have to bide my time! GGRRRRR!


----------



## morri

janeybaby said:


> Average cycle 35 days, possible OV 31st oct/1st nov, possible test 17th Nov

We are about the same nearly ^^


----------



## Goldy

Please put me down for November 10, have been ttc for two months after a loss:hugs:


----------



## wanna_baby

Goldy said:


> Please put me down for November 10, have been ttc for two months after a loss:hugs:

Got you down Goldy. G'luck!

:dust:


----------



## BrandysBabies

IS it November yet?!?


----------



## MissBabyBump

I will be due to test Nov11 (well thats the day AF is due) so might wait till 12th...:thumbup:


----------



## wanna_baby

BrandysBabies said:


> IS it November yet?!?

:haha: Brandy, I know it seems like the longest wait ever.... I am getting nervous as it's approaching that I am going to face another disappointment.... I really hope not....


----------



## morri

Boo Oh had to go to sardinia today(work) I hope he is back in time .


----------



## babyhopes2010

i shall be testing late nov...not sure when.....put me down for 20th x
my anniversary is 7th and 23rd bday on 15th so fx'd x


----------



## toiatoi

Okay, the :witch: showed up today..so it looks like I will be testing around November 16th. Can't wait!


----------



## zobear19

ttc my second for nearly 13 months now :cry:
af due the 1st of november aswell. bring on those bfp's please mr stork! xx


----------



## wanna_baby

toiatoi said:


> Okay, the :witch: showed up today..so it looks like I will be testing around November 16th. Can't wait!

K Toiatoi, I moved you to the 16th!
G'luck!


----------



## wanna_baby

zobear19 said:


> ttc my second for nearly 13 months now :cry:
> af due the 1st of november aswell. bring on those bfp's please mr stork! xx

awww.. don't worry Zobear!... :hugs:
I know people trying for longer than that... Let's hope Nov 1st is it!!!

:dust:


----------



## toiatoi

wanna_baby said:


> toiatoi said:
> 
> 
> Okay, the :witch: showed up today..so it looks like I will be testing around November 16th. Can't wait!
> 
> K Toiatoi, I moved you to the 16th!
> G'luck!Click to expand...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Amani

:witch: caught me yesterday so i will be testing "AGAIN" in Nov :growlmad: not happy!!!


----------



## waiting4stork

hi ladies can i join you please i missed my bfp this month and really thought it would be it :( been tryin for 20 cycles nw and goin all out this month xx


----------



## wanna_baby

waiting4stork said:


> hi ladies can i join you please i missed my bfp this month and really thought it would be it :( been tryin for 20 cycles nw and goin all out this month xx

Welcome Waiting4stork!
Yes, I am sure a lot of us here knows how you feel... :hugs:
I am almost confident that I won't hit this month either as I am just realizing that I don't ovulate.... but still get my period every month..
So I just want the :witch: to come already so that I can start some Soy ISflav next month....

:dust: to all...


----------



## heulwen

Hi Wannababy and everyone else! 


I will be testing on November 1st although its my first cycle after 2 years on microgynon. Have waited 32 years and now sooooo ready! I know I am probably very annoying to most as I am slightly obsessed so be great to meeet some online friends. Good luck girls, fingers crossed for all of us x x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Hi i am new and this is my 1st Month of ttc....could you put me down for 6th november...am fertile now and am at it like a rabbit....:sex: hopefully the :witch: will stay away....but i am not holding my breath!!!! lol...


----------



## wanna_baby

heulwen said:


> Hi Wannababy and everyone else!
> 
> 
> I will be testing on November 1st although its my first cycle after 2 years on microgynon. Have waited 32 years and now sooooo ready! I know I am probably very annoying to most as I am slightly obsessed so be great to meeet some online friends. Good luck girls, fingers crossed for all of us x x x x

Welcome Heulwen!
First cycles are so exciting with lots of hope and excitment.. hopefully you won't have to go through another cycle!!
G'luck to you.. 
oh and I think some of us here knows a thing or two about being obsessive about TTC.. :haha:
So lots of baby :dust: to all of us!!


----------



## mamalove

Hi ladies,i'm on CD3 and will be tsting around 10 November,i will be 10dpo and i know it's a bit too ambitious for me but i'm ovulating end of october/begining of november and then going away until 8th hence the ''late'' testing,i usually start at 1dpo :rofl:

anyways,this is my second month ttc baby #4

good luck everyone x


----------



## Anastacia7

Can you put me down for Nov 4th? Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## krissie328

I am going to test on Nov. 14.... :)


----------



## wanna_baby

K, got you all down..
G'luck to all
:dust:


----------



## princess star

Hey all. Ive been trying for my first baby for a month now, started the end of september, i was taking the contraceptive pill since i was 16 so a good few years, when would be a good time to test? ive not got any symptoms but as its my first time trying, i dont know if i should have any??? I am due my period thisaround this friday, that will be 30 days since i last came on, any tips and advice would be much appreciated, fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## wanna_baby

princess star said:


> Hey all. Ive been trying for my first baby for a month now, started the end of september, i was taking the contraceptive pill since i was 16 so a good few years, when would be a good time to test? ive not got any symptoms but as its my first time trying, i dont know if i should have any??? I am due my period thisaround this friday, that will be 30 days since i last came on, any tips and advice would be much appreciated, fingers crossed for us all!

Hi Princess star, if you are expecting your period this Friday and have a 28/29 day regular cycle, then you should be able to do an early test now and possible get a BFP. 
G'luck!!
:dust:


----------



## aaacol

Hi everyone!
I am on CD12 so waiting to O! My cycles are 28 days so I am guessing around Nov 2 I will test if all goes well!! 
BabyDust to everyone!!!


----------



## peaches1978

Hi every1, I will be testing on the 5th, 2nd month TTC xxxx Good luck every1 xxxxxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi all may i join you?? The :witch: is due 10th so i will be testing on the 12th of november if she hasn't got me by then!!

OH and i have agreed not to talk about ttc this month as we are both getting frustrated, i am not even supposed to track ovulation as he thinks it's not helping me stay sane (if i ever was)

Thank God for BNB, i can track ov, poas and chat about it all day long and i won't be judged for being crazy!! Just don't tell OH lol

:dust: for everyone xx


----------



## AshleyNichole

nov 2nd :)


----------



## briggle

Hi, i'll hopefully be testing nov 12, my birthday so fingers crossed for a great birthday present! Trying soy 1st time too and oh is fully on board to give it our best shot. X


----------



## PugMama22

November 13 - TTC baby #1, 5th month trying


----------



## azuak

Hi All

November 9th.


----------



## Hopes

hi can u plz add me
I will be testing on the 14th!


----------



## Oobies

not sure the date yet but I'll be testing in Nov if the :witch: stays away.
Wont be early though, I wanna make sure she's late before I test =)

fx'd and baby:dust:


----------



## clairealfie

AF is due on the 3rd November so I'll be testing around then!


----------



## wanna_baby

kelzyboo said:


> Hi all may i join you?? The :witch: is due 10th so i will be testing on the 12th of november if she hasn't got me by then!!
> 
> OH and i have agreed not to talk about ttc this month as we are both getting frustrated, i am not even supposed to track ovulation as he thinks it's not helping me stay sane (if i ever was)
> 
> Thank God for BNB, i can track ov, poas and chat about it all day long and i won't be judged for being crazy!! Just don't tell OH lol
> 
> :dust: for everyone xx

Hi Kelzyboo.. I completely understand what you mean... it's sooo easy to get lost with all this TTC craze... that my hubby and I agreed to the same thing.... Apprenly I become soo demanding around the time I O.. :haha:
so we are just going with the flow this month... so he thinks...

:dust:


----------



## ldj

Forgot to say could you add me please! 

I hate waiting and November seems sooooo far away! Hurry up! 

So want some good news! Seems that lately I've had nothing but bad news, people getting ill, dying and generally bad things happening! Lady luck send some my way please, pretty please! 

Have done lots of :sex: so please give us our :bfp:! My husband thinks he's gone to heaven with all the :sex:!

Also fed up with so many of my friends announcing pregnancies and births!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

My AF is due 4th November...so I'll be testing Halloween for fun and then probably around 2nd November! GL everyone and FX this is our 6th month of TTC!


----------



## Amygdala

Can I join? I'll be testing on the 13th hopefully, unless the ugly :witch: shows up before then.


----------



## wanna_baby

briggle said:


> Hi, i'll hopefully be testing nov 12, my birthday so fingers crossed for a great birthday present! Trying soy 1st time too and oh is fully on board to give it our best shot. X

Got you down Briggle...
HOpefully it turns out to be an extra special bday this year...
Let me know how Soy works for you as I am thinking about taking it myself next cycle...
G'luck
:dust:


----------



## wanna_baby

ldj said:


> Forgot to say could you add me please!
> 
> I hate waiting and November seems sooooo far away! Hurry up!
> 
> So want some good news! Seems that lately I've had nothing but bad news, people getting ill, dying and generally bad things happening! Lady luck send some my way please, pretty please!
> 
> Have done lots of :sex: so please give us our :bfp:! My husband thinks he's gone to heaven with all the :sex:!
> 
> Also fed up with so many of my friends announcing pregnancies and births!

I already have you added ldj. 
G'luck!
:dust:


----------



## QueenBee1

I am ttc number 2 and I'll be testing on 8 nov!! :flower:


----------



## Rhiana79

Hi everyone TTC #1, first month of TCC.

AF due 31st Oct/1st Nov so will be testing 1st Nov xx


----------



## Amani

Hi Everyone,

Can i join?!?!?!?!! This is my 3rd month trying to concieve after coming off the pill! Definately going to try harder :sex: this month as DH was away at O last month :growlmad:

I just cant believe how hard it is :dohh:


----------



## wanna_baby

Amani said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can i join?!?!?!?!! This is my 3rd month trying to concieve after coming off the pill! Definately going to try harder :sex: this month as DH was away at O last month :growlmad:
> 
> I just cant believe how hard it is :dohh:

WElcome Amani..
When do you expect to be testing so I can get you down on the list???

G'luck with this month!

lots of Baby dust :dust:


----------



## kirkythefruitcake

hi can i join in??? i have just miscarried but i am REALLY hoping for another BFP on the 12th November!! lots of baby dust for everyone!!! 

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10704;19/st/20101015/l/30/dt/5/k/6f9a/ttc.png


----------



## misstia

Hey,

Well I am also in the waiting to try forum, because we planned to start in April, but, I'm not on BC and we don't use protection, so could happen sooner, anyway, we haven't been to careful, so I'll probably be testing aroud November 3rd!!!!

Yeaaaaa, Please add me!!!!:happydance:


----------



## wanna_baby

kirkythefruitcake said:


> hi can i join in??? i have just miscarried but i am REALLY hoping for another BFP on the 12th November!! lots of baby dust for everyone!!!
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;10704;19/st/20101015/l/30/dt/5/k/6f9a/ttc.png

Sorry about your MC Kirkythefruitcake.

HOpefully November is the MOnth it happens and sticks to all of us!
:dust:


----------



## Amani

wanna_baby said:


> Amani said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can i join?!?!?!?!! This is my 3rd month trying to concieve after coming off the pill! Definately going to try harder :sex: this month as DH was away at O last month :growlmad:
> 
> I just cant believe how hard it is :dohh:
> 
> WElcome Amani..
> When do you expect to be testing so I can get you down on the list???
> 
> G'luck with this month!
> 
> lots of Baby dust :dust:Click to expand...



I will be testing on the 14th which is when my AF is due, its such a long wait :growlmad:


----------



## wanna_baby

HOw are we all doing ladies??? It must be the 2 weeks waiting time for some of the early November testers.... any symptons that anyone wants to talk about???

My cycle has been acting weird and I have the same symptons as I do before I get the AF. Just hoping she stays away... I keeping going to the washroom to check if it's her....
hopefully she stays away....


----------



## ferens06

AF due on the 12 November for me.... Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Pinga

Hi Everyone :hi:

CD15 0f hopefully a 31 day cycle. Thats what I used to be before I had the Mireana put in. 
This is my third cycle since having it removed, 1st cycle was 21 days, 2nd was 35 days so I'm hoping things have settled down now.
I have started to use OPK this month, with no sign yet. Hopefuly it will happen sometime over the weekend.

Good Luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## xsarahbellax

xsarahbellax said:


> If I have another 36 day cycle, AF is due November 9th, but I'm taking Soy to (hopefully) bring ovulation forward, in which case, I could be due on earlier! Will report back!!

Put me down for November 6th please!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey everyone!
Could you put me down for 4th November please... there's no way I'll last that long, lol, but AF would be due around 3rd/4th.
I'm in my 3rd month trying and am currently 3dpo... so back in the 2ww.... aaarrrgggghhh! The next couple of weeks are going to reeeaaaaallllly drag!!!!


----------



## wanna_baby

K, got you all down..

ANy symptons to report ladies?? I just feel like AF is going to come early although it's not due till Nov 1st... got cramps for the last 2 days...


----------



## bluejen

1st of November for me! 1st month TTC, so not getting my hopes up (too much!) :)

Good luck for loads of November BFPs 

xxxx


----------



## HummingByrd

Put me down for Nov 12th! This is our 8th cycle TTC so hoping this will be our month.

Fingers crossed for everyone!!!


----------



## Jenny Penn

Hi
Can i join? I will be testing 21st November
Really hope i get my bfp this time round, this is my 4th ttc cycle x


----------



## kelzyboo

Think i may be about to ov early, feeling a few familiar symptoms like AF but not as bad, may be ov pains, certainly hope so going to dtd tonight just in case (sorry tmi)

Good luck everyone in the tww, it's the worse part of it, wish we could test just after ov or AF didn't take so long to come, less stressful!! fx'd for loads of BFP's in the next few weeks xx


----------



## wanna_baby

kelzyboo said:


> Think i may be about to ov early, feeling a few familiar symptoms like AF but not as bad, may be ov pains, certainly hope so going to dtd tonight just in case (sorry tmi)
> 
> Good luck everyone in the tww, it's the worse part of it, wish we could test just after ov or AF didn't take so long to come, less stressful!! fx'd for loads of BFP's in the next few weeks xx

G'luck Kelzyboo on your ov. Let us know when you'll be testing so that I can add your name...

:dust:


----------



## hlynn

ill be testing around Nov 10th! :)


----------



## ncmommy

Sorry I'm joining late, I just saw this thread.

I will be testing Nov. 7th! I just had testing done in September and was told everything was normal so, we are back TTC again!

Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## Rachie Rach

I will be testing the 6th of November!!!! Excited!!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I'll be testing around Nov 14... (2 weeks before my birthday) My gail reading suggested I may conceive in decemeber 2010 so we will see!!


----------



## Killeen_Momma

I will be testing in November too. I am suposed to "O" by the 1st


----------



## azuak

Hi Ladies, 
I am currently in my fertile period, but not producing any sign of ewcm instead my cm is watery, does this mean i wont ovulate?


----------



## live_in_hope

My first cycle TTC and I will be testing on *4th Nov *:happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ill be testing around My brithday :) the 15th


----------



## wanabe mum

hi, im new to this!! Due to tes around the 5th Nov!! If i can wait tht long!


----------



## reversal

hi i'll be testing 9th of november cycle 3, good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsMatt

Good luck everyone :)


----------



## rectopathic

November 1st here to, if I don't see anything on October 30th..

Good Luck all xx


----------



## chan221

Hi wanna baby my AF is due the 1st too, hopefully it doesnt come for either of us :) x


----------



## wanna_baby

K got everyone down. Please let me know if I have missed anyone...

G'luck all.. :dust:


----------



## bluejen

I have some serious AF symptoms :( I think the :witch: will be making an appearance for halloween. :(

Anyone having more promising signs?

GL all xx:hugs:


----------



## ncmommy

bluejen said:


> I have some serious AF symptoms :( I think the :witch: will be making an appearance for halloween. :(
> 
> Anyone having more promising signs?
> 
> GL all xx:hugs:


Don't give up just yet, a lot of times AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are the same.

I am pretty sure I ov'd yesterday or the day before so I hope to start symptom spotting in the next few days.


----------



## Eliza_V

Testing on *12th November* over!! 

CD10 atm.. Fingers crossed for everyone!

:dust: xxxx


----------



## Eliza_V

*over here (whoopsie!) xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

November 18th. Please let this be my last cycle TTC!!!!!


----------



## gem1985x

Hi I will be testing around Nov 20th! Can I be added :) x


----------



## wanna_baby

chan221 said:


> Hi wanna baby my AF is due the 1st too, hopefully it doesnt come for either of us :) x

Hi Chan,
Yeah I am hoping I don't see AF, although I feel like she's on her way... 

Do you have any symptoms??

when do you plan on testing?


----------



## Joyusmoi

hi Ladies

I will be testing Nov 24th 
Please let it happen this time!!!!!
Good luck everyone


----------



## Mrs_A

This is my first month TTC and hope to be testing 16th Nov if AF doesn't show up first - please can you add me xxx


----------



## kelzyboo

I'm testing on the 10th of november, day AF is due. Hopefully if i ov'd early it will give me a stronger BFP if the witch doesn't get me bang on time xx

GL everyone x


----------



## clairabella

Should be testing on 14th, add me pleeeease? 

:)

GL to all xx


----------



## turtlebeach

i'm the 21st hun can you please add me.

x


----------



## wanna_baby

K got you all down...

I find that people are just getting their names added to this thread and never returning to report any symptons... 
Common ladies, let's do this together... anyone noticing any symptons yet?

please share..


----------



## hlynn

hey i just got an _almost_ positive opk today..so tomorrow should be my positive and my o day! thats why i havent reported any symptoms lol..i have been really nauseated all day long my lower back is hurting and so are my boobs! Ugh i havent even felt like leaving the house! But hopefully i will be back on wednesday with some symptoms to share! :D


----------



## MiissDior

*roughly 18th for me​*


----------



## Goldy

Am on cd 18 will ovulate tomorrow so am hoping that since the deed was done and the bean will stick.. Baby dust to you all...


----------



## Goldy

Am on cd 18 will ovulate tomorrow so am hoping that since the deed was done and the bean will stick.. Baby dust to you all...


----------



## SammieGrace

I am planning to test on Nov 17. Will you add me for that? I am just hoping that I O this cycle!


----------



## picturegin

should be testing on nov 15th. i am on first round clomid. just took last pill 5-9 days. i also use cbfm. currently cd 9, big o last month was day 23

babydust girls ...


----------



## bluejen

ncmommy said:


> bluejen said:
> 
> 
> I have some serious AF symptoms :( I think the :witch: will be making an appearance for halloween. :(
> 
> Anyone having more promising signs?
> 
> GL all xx:hugs:
> 
> 
> Don't give up just yet, a lot of times AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are the same.
> 
> I am pretty sure I ov'd yesterday or the day before so I hope to start symptom spotting in the next few days.Click to expand...

Thanks ncmommy, let us know when you get some symptoms! :)


----------



## Eliza_V

CD12 (testing on 12th Nov - thanks for adding me to the list!) so must ovulate soon! Been using OPKs and have had VERY faint lines yesterday and the day before, but I know they're still negative! I might test twice a day over next couple of days since this is first cycle if trying (if you don't count the first few weeks off of my pill 
before having AF!) and I'm curious as to whether I'm back to normal yet! Had some lower abdo pain this morning but not sure if that's an ovulation thing as I've never really noticed anything before.. Ah well, I'll just try and relax about it for now :) WIll keep you updated as to whether I ovulate or not.. Baby dust to all! xx


----------



## wanna_baby

vixiepoo said:


> CD12 (testing on 12th Nov - thanks for adding me to the list!) so must ovulate soon! Been using OPKs and have had VERY faint lines yesterday and the day before, but I know they're still negative! I might test twice a day over next couple of days since this is first cycle if trying (if you don't count the first few weeks off of my pill
> before having AF!) and I'm curious as to whether I'm back to normal yet! Had some lower abdo pain this morning but not sure if that's an ovulation thing as I've never really noticed anything before.. Ah well, I'll just try and relax about it for now :) WIll keep you updated as to whether I ovulate or not.. Baby dust to all! xx

Hi Vixie, 
It's takes a few months to come back to normal after the pill... that's my issue too cause I was only using hte OPK once a day, I didn't detect the Ov on the stick. I am still hoping I caught it....

I had a dream last night that I did a test and it was a BFP, so although I was going to wait, I got up in the morning and did a test and it was BFN! :-(
I still have 6 days still AF is due, so hoping she stays away.... I am going to hold off doing another test till maybe Saturday....


----------



## wanna_baby

hlynn said:


> hey i just got an _almost_ positive opk today..so tomorrow should be my positive and my o day! thats why i havent reported any symptoms lol..i have been really nauseated all day long my lower back is hurting and so are my boobs! Ugh i havent even felt like leaving the house! But hopefully i will be back on wednesday with some symptoms to share! :D

Well HOpe you catch the Egg Hlynn!! Let us know how you feel after Ovu.

Lotsa Baby dust :dust:


----------



## firerabbit666

Hiya! Can I join please :)! I am on my second cycle of TTC number 2. Going to test on the 13th NOV. :) :dust: to all!


----------



## lol2811

I will be testing around the 18th as long as everything goes to plan and ovulation happens!!

So desperate to have a BFP for my birthday at the end of November, would be the best birthday present ever!!


----------



## Lashes85

I'll be testing November 10th/11th. :)


----------



## Rhiana79

wanna_baby said:


> K got you all down...
> 
> I find that people are just getting their names added to this thread and never returning to report any symptons...
> Common ladies, let's do this together... anyone noticing any symptons yet?
> 
> please share..

Been having mild cramps for days now, had pink CM which is now yellowish.
Tired
Heavy feeling low down in my tummy
Feel like a cold's coming on
Gassy 
Bloated
Today I've had some nausea and headaches

I just hope this isn't all in my head and my body playing cruel tricks on me!


----------



## wanna_baby

Rhiana79 said:


> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> K got you all down...
> 
> I find that people are just getting their names added to this thread and never returning to report any symptons...
> Common ladies, let's do this together... anyone noticing any symptons yet?
> 
> please share..
> 
> Been having mild cramps for days now, had pink CM which is now yellowish.
> Tired
> Heavy feeling low down in my tummy
> Feel like a cold's coming on
> Gassy
> Bloated
> Today I've had some nausea and headaches
> 
> I just hope this isn't all in my head and my body playing cruel tricks on me!Click to expand...

Hi Rhiana,
sounds like all those are the same symptons as pregnancy... keeping my fingers crossed for ya!
G'luck!!


----------



## Amani

Hi can i join? I will be testing on Nov 14th :thumbup:


----------



## wanna_baby

Amani said:


> Hi can i join? I will be testing on Nov 14th :thumbup:

Amani, 
I guess you've been going to a lot of threads that you don't remember which once you've already joined.... :haha:
You were already here and got yourself added....
It's ok hun..... HOpeing you get the :BFP: this month.. 
Don't forget to report your results by the 14th so we can see how many of us go BFP this month...

Lotsa baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## Joyusmoi

well i will be a late nov tester (24thish) and im still dealing with the :argh: :witch: right now. Will be using OPK (twice a day) this month because i missed it last month and chart definately shows ovulation.


----------



## Amani

wanna_baby said:


> Amani said:
> 
> 
> Hi can i join? I will be testing on Nov 14th :thumbup:
> 
> Amani,
> I guess you've been going to a lot of threads that you don't remember which once you've already joined.... :haha:
> You were already here and got yourself added....
> It's ok hun..... HOpeing you get the :BFP: this month..
> Don't forget to report your results by the 14th so we can see how many of us go BFP this month...
> 
> Lotsa baby dust to all!! :dust:Click to expand...

I would be the one to do that :dohh: I just want to join with everyone lol I just enjoy the experience and having lots of people to talk to :happydance:


----------



## LKF

:witch:I hope to be testing this month. CD7, hoping to ovulate in a few days. AF due the 14th. Hoping :af: does not show!!!


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Hi everyone. I will also be testing on the 15th of Nov :) Wishing everyone the best

xoxo


----------



## wanna_baby

Amani said:


> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amani said:
> 
> 
> Hi can i join? I will be testing on Nov 14th :thumbup:
> 
> Amani,
> I guess you've been going to a lot of threads that you don't remember which once you've already joined.... :haha:
> You were already here and got yourself added....
> It's ok hun..... HOpeing you get the :BFP: this month..
> Don't forget to report your results by the 14th so we can see how many of us go BFP this month...
> 
> Lotsa baby dust to all!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I would be the one to do that :dohh: I just want to join with everyone lol I just enjoy the experience and having lots of people to talk to :happydance:Click to expand...


I agree... the more experiences you share and hear, the more "normal" you feel... Only after coming to Babyandbump, I realized that I am not the only crazy one with this obsession of conceiving... :haha:


----------



## SamiraNChris

I will be a november tester, just like everyother month LOL !!! fingers and toes crossed for everyone!!! xxx


----------



## wanna_baby

Joyusmoi said:


> well i will be a late nov tester (24thish) and im still dealing with the :argh: :witch: right now. Will be using OPK (twice a day) this month because i missed it last month and chart definately shows ovulation.

Joyusmoi, you too have also been here before and got yourself added...

Please people, before you request yourself to be added, please have a look at the list on the very first page, to see if you were already here, if you can't remember...

Thank you!!

I am just trying to keep this clean so that we can actually get a tally of how many of us get a BFP and so forth...


----------



## Joyusmoi

wanna_baby said:


> Joyusmoi said:
> 
> 
> well i will be a late nov tester (24thish) and im still dealing with the :argh: :witch: right now. Will be using OPK (twice a day) this month because i missed it last month and chart definately shows ovulation.
> 
> Joyusmoi, you too have also been here before and got yourself added...
> 
> Please people, before you request yourself to be added, please have a look at the list on the very first page, to see if you were already here, if you can't remember...
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> I am just trying to keep this clean so that we can actually get a tally of how many of us get a BFP and so forth...Click to expand...

Ok i didnt realize i was asking to be added twice, just trying to give advise about OPK's. I will let you all know if i get a BFP around the 24th... See you all then. Best wishes!


----------



## bluejen

wanna_baby said:


> Amani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amani said:
> 
> 
> Hi can i join? I will be testing on Nov 14th :thumbup:
> 
> Amani,
> I guess you've been going to a lot of threads that you don't remember which once you've already joined.... :haha:
> You were already here and got yourself added....
> It's ok hun..... HOpeing you get the :BFP: this month..
> Don't forget to report your results by the 14th so we can see how many of us go BFP this month...
> 
> Lotsa baby dust to all!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I would be the one to do that :dohh: I just want to join with everyone lol I just enjoy the experience and having lots of people to talk to :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree... the more experiences you share and hear, the more "normal" you feel... Only after coming to Babyandbump, I realized that I am not the only crazy one with this obsession of conceiving... :haha:Click to expand...

That's exactly the same for me :) :thumbup:

I am still having low down ab pain, but I always get that near AF. The :witch: is due on 1st nov, so now would be normal for me to have that :(

Also someone mentioned feeling like coming down with a cold, I have that but wrote it off as the time of year!

Some internet cheapie tests arrived today, so did one (bit early!) and BFN! What did I expect! :hugs: to all xxxxx


----------



## hlynn

i took an opk this morning but im having a hard time deciding whether i think this is my positive one or if its just close..lol heres the pic if anyone can tell me what they think i would appreciate it :)

https://i54.tinypic.com/ml5f6x.jpg


----------



## wanna_baby

> That's exactly the same for me :) :thumbup:
> 
> I am still having low down ab pain, but I always get that near AF. The :witch: is due on 1st nov, so now would be normal for me to have that :(
> 
> Also someone mentioned feeling like coming down with a cold, I have that but wrote it off as the time of year!
> 
> Some internet cheapie tests arrived today, so did one (bit early!) and BFN! What did I expect! :hugs: to all xxxxx

I think you and I are on the same cycle bluejen... My AF is also due on Nov 1st... and I tested today with a chepie and got a BFN!!...

Keep me posted on when you'll be testing next...
HOpefullying we both get the BFP this month...


----------



## wanna_baby

hlynn said:


> i took an opk this morning but im having a hard time deciding whether i think this is my positive one or if its just close..lol heres the pic if anyone can tell me what they think i would appreciate it :)
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/ml5f6x.jpg

Hey Hlynn,
It looks like a positive to me... if not a very close one... Why don't you do another one later today to see if it's indeed a positive and get to business... :sex: :haha:
G'luck and lots of :babydust:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey all, well 6DPO today and getting impatient!!!! haha
Trying not to symptom spot this month... but whilst I'm not making anything of them, I can't help but 'notice' haha... the usual cramps, backache, sensitive nipples, etc, that could mean anything!!!!

*hlynn*, I'd say that opk was pos... tbh, this month and last month I didn't get completely positive opks, but I'm sure I Ov'd as FF recognised my temps, I had ewcm and cramps... so try not to focus solely on opks and miss O!!!

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## bluejen

:bfp:


wanna_baby said:


> That's exactly the same for me :) :thumbup:
> 
> I am still having low down ab pain, but I always get that near AF. The :witch: is due on 1st nov, so now would be normal for me to have that :(
> 
> Also someone mentioned feeling like coming down with a cold, I have that but wrote it off as the time of year!
> 
> Some internet cheapie tests arrived today, so did one (bit early!) and BFN! What did I expect! :hugs: to all xxxxx
> 
> I think you and I are on the same cycle bluejen... My AF is also due on Nov 1st... and I tested today with a chepie and got a BFN!!...
> 
> Keep me posted on when you'll be testing next...
> HOpefullying we both get the BFP this month...Click to expand...

:thumbup: will try and hold on for 28th with FMU and then wait til 1st if still BFN . . . or I might crack before the haha! 

Fingers firmly crossed for both of us.... come on :bfp: :happydance: x


----------



## flyingduster

Well I've just gotten AF yesterday so probably due to test around 20-24th Nov, pending when I O... Fingers crossed for a ton of BFP this month girls!!!!


----------



## bethenasia

I'm planning on testing on the 25th. Here's to a baby to be thankful for this Thanksgiving!


----------



## CCGirl

Hi. Can I be added? Planning to test around the 2nd...well that is if AF doesn't turn up first.


----------



## Goldy

Wanna-b and hlynn I think that's a Bfp, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Buckets and buckets of baby dust!!


----------



## clairabella

wanna_baby said:


> K got you all down...
> 
> I find that people are just getting their names added to this thread and never returning to report any symptons...
> Common ladies, let's do this together... anyone noticing any symptons yet?
> 
> please share..

Waiting for O, so I can start the :sex:, but will return to (hopefully!) report any symptoms once the dreaded 2ww starts .....

:dust: to all! x


----------



## angie79

Hi girls - cycle 3 for me - will be testing 16th November

dust to everyone

xxx


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Hello, I'm new here... and my dh and I just started trying this month, so I'll be testing November 7th:book:


----------



## mrsjj

I'll be testing around 24th.
Good Luck to everyone this month! x


----------



## babymoo1980

I am in my 5th cycle of trying. Last AF was on 15th. So, around O time now. Planning on following the SMEP plan. Have to :sex: today and following couple of days ! Hoping for a bfp in november. Baby dust to all..


----------



## Susieq615

Hello, I'm new here. I'm on cycle 3. I will be testing on Nov. 15th


----------



## alicebaby123

hi ill be testing around the 11th =) cant wait


----------



## Sherri81

I'm not so sure if that OPK is positive, or if it is just about getting there...

I'm having the same problem with my OPK. I am just finishing CD16, and I am pretty sure I am ovulating right about..... now!! 

Okay, so maybe not entirely sure on the exact second, but I think it is tonight. I started getting positive OPKs yesterday afternoon (CD15), and it was definately positive this AM, so we had a little, you know... fun. Anyways, I did another OPK later this evening and it was almost as dark, but not as dark as the control line, so I think the surge is ending. So that would mean I am ovulating today pretty much.

We've been sticking to an every other day schedule since CD10, so hopefully that is good enough. 

Not sure if I want to push hubby for another go around tonight, or if I should just wait til tomorrow. But with his work schedule, that would be another 24 hours from now, so I'm not sure if we should wait... Or maybe we should do it tonight and tomorrow as well....

I just don't want to not do it enough, if you know what I mean.

No real EWCM here since I take Clomid. And I don't do BBT, so I don't have anything like that to report. Symptom wise I am very bloated, having amdominal cramping and pressure... so I think ovulation is happening...


----------



## Pinga

Hi November Testers:hi:,

This is my third cycle since having my mireana removed, and I'm still all over the place.
I am on cycle day 20 of a 32 - 34 day cycle. 
I tested daily from CD12 with cheep internet OPK's. 
CD 17 I had low cramps all day which got more intence in the evening. I tested at 2, 6, 8 and 10 pm. 

I should have O'd yesterday, I did feel a little pinching on my right side so hopefuly that was it.

So im in to 2wk wait at 1 DPO!!

Good luck to all of us
:dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







OPK003.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## SophieBee

wanna_baby said:


> K got you all down...
> 
> I find that people are just getting their names added to this thread and never returning to report any symptons...
> Common ladies, let's do this together... anyone noticing any symptons yet?
> 
> please share..

Sorry wanna_baby :blush: I'm guilty of that...
After excitedly putting my name down for November testing, we had a bit of a disastrous BD cycle and only managed it once within the vaguely fertile phase, and due to a variety of reasons missed the boat when I got my positive OPK. So with that in mind I'd pretty much ruled myself out - although it hasn't stopped me frantically symptom spotting of course :dohh:

However, I started spotting yesterday - around 8 days before AF is due. Unfortunately I think this definitely rules me out as I am a regular spotter before AF and it is not unusual for this to happen. I've long since stopped hoping that it is IB and instead get an early disappointment (and then a second one when the :witch: finally shows her face). 

Anyway, I'm too much of a masochist to rule myself out completely, but will let you know when the BFN is confirmed :nope:


----------



## Rhiana79

I feel sick this morning


----------



## rectopathic

Please remove me from November testers. My AF came today, sorry :(

:cry:


----------



## Pinga

Sorry to hear that rectopathic :hugs:


----------



## wanna_baby

bluejen said:


> :bfp:
> 
> 
> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the same for me :) :thumbup:
> 
> I am still having low down ab pain, but I always get that near AF. The :witch: is due on 1st nov, so now would be normal for me to have that :(
> 
> Also someone mentioned feeling like coming down with a cold, I have that but wrote it off as the time of year!
> 
> Some internet cheapie tests arrived today, so did one (bit early!) and BFN! What did I expect! :hugs: to all xxxxx
> 
> I think you and I are on the same cycle bluejen... My AF is also due on Nov 1st... and I tested today with a chepie and got a BFN!!...
> 
> Keep me posted on when you'll be testing next...
> HOpefullying we both get the BFP this month...Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: will try and hold on for 28th with FMU and then wait til 1st if still BFN . . . or I might crack before the haha!
> 
> Fingers firmly crossed for both of us.... come on :bfp: :happydance: xClick to expand...

same here... I am holding off till thursday (28th)... I saw a lots of clear CM this moring... I odn't know if it was because we had :sex: last night or any other symptons... :haha:


----------



## wanna_baby

rectopathic said:


> Please remove me from November testers. My AF came today, sorry :(
> 
> :cry:

Sorry the :witch: got you rectopathic... :hugs:
maybe next month is it for you... I'll still have you on the list but with a :AF: beside your name...


----------



## wanna_baby

Rhiana79 said:


> I feel sick this morning

awww... sick like a cold sick?? Or like morning sick???


----------



## wanna_baby

SophieBee said:


> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> K got you all down...
> 
> I find that people are just getting their names added to this thread and never returning to report any symptons...
> Common ladies, let's do this together... anyone noticing any symptons yet?
> 
> please share..
> 
> Sorry wanna_baby :blush: I'm guilty of that...
> After excitedly putting my name down for November testing, we had a bit of a disastrous BD cycle and only managed it once within the vaguely fertile phase, and due to a variety of reasons missed the boat when I got my positive OPK. So with that in mind I'd pretty much ruled myself out - although it hasn't stopped me frantically symptom spotting of course :dohh:
> 
> However, I started spotting yesterday - around 8 days before AF is due. Unfortunately I think this definitely rules me out as I am a regular spotter before AF and it is not unusual for this to happen. I've long since stopped hoping that it is IB and instead get an early disappointment (and then a second one when the :witch: finally shows her face).
> 
> Anyway, I'm too much of a masochist to rule myself out completely, but will let you know when the BFN is confirmed :nope:Click to expand...

No worries Sophiebee..
well, I find that even if we catch every day of the fertile time we don't get period and if you vaguly catch it, you might just have caught it.. You just never know until it happens...
You might be plesently surprised... Wishing for you hun!
:dust:


----------



## wanna_baby

Sherri81 said:


> I'm not so sure if that OPK is positive, or if it is just about getting there...
> 
> I'm having the same problem with my OPK. I am just finishing CD16, and I am pretty sure I am ovulating right about..... now!!
> 
> Okay, so maybe not entirely sure on the exact second, but I think it is tonight. I started getting positive OPKs yesterday afternoon (CD15), and it was definately positive this AM, so we had a little, you know... fun. Anyways, I did another OPK later this evening and it was almost as dark, but not as dark as the control line, so I think the surge is ending. So that would mean I am ovulating today pretty much.
> 
> We've been sticking to an every other day schedule since CD10, so hopefully that is good enough.
> 
> Not sure if I want to push hubby for another go around tonight, or if I should just wait til tomorrow. But with his work schedule, that would be another 24 hours from now, so I'm not sure if we should wait... Or maybe we should do it tonight and tomorrow as well....
> 
> I just don't want to not do it enough, if you know what I mean.
> 
> No real EWCM here since I take Clomid. And I don't do BBT, so I don't have anything like that to report. Symptom wise I am very bloated, having amdominal cramping and pressure... so I think ovulation is happening...


Hi Sherri,
Don't stress about having it do it everyday... I find that only creates tention between you and the hubby... Apprenly a sperm can live up to 2-4 days.... so really, you've done the deed... all you can do now is wait...
G'luck huN!


----------



## wanna_baby

Pinga said:


> Hi November Testers:hi:,
> 
> This is my third cycle since having my mireana removed, and I'm still all over the place.
> I am on cycle day 20 of a 32 - 34 day cycle.
> I tested daily from CD12 with cheep internet OPK's.
> CD 17 I had low cramps all day which got more intence in the evening. I tested at 2, 6, 8 and 10 pm.
> 
> I should have O'd yesterday, I did feel a little pinching on my right side so hopefuly that was it.
> 
> So im in to 2wk wait at 1 DPO!!
> 
> Good luck to all of us
> :dust::dust:


Hi Pinga,
Looks like you Ov'd on CD17 for sure... 
Hope you caught the egg!
:happydance:


----------



## Rhiana79

wanna_baby said:


> Rhiana79 said:
> 
> 
> I feel sick this morning
> 
> awww... sick like a cold sick?? Or like morning sick???Click to expand...

Like I have no reason to feel sick as I'm not ill, so morning sick but has lasted all morning.

I can't face the smell of my lunch - and believe me when I say I love coleslaw with a passion normally.

I'm going to feel so very stupid if AF comes after all this.


----------



## wanna_baby

hehe... I know some women report that they imagin some symptons or their minds play tricks on them... 
But hey, if you feel sick, you feel sick right... Really hope it's a good kinda morning sickness for you.... 
When do you plan on Testing Rhiana??


----------



## Rhiana79

wanna_baby said:


> hehe... I know some women report that they imagin some symptons or their minds play tricks on them...
> But hey, if you feel sick, you feel sick right... Really hope it's a good kinda morning sickness for you....
> When do you plan on Testing Rhiana??

I was planning on waiting until monday - but I don't think I can last that long!


----------



## Inbetweener

Hello all, Can I join as I will be a November tester.
I am on CD18 and if my calculations are correct I am 3DPO. 
I had a chemical pg last month though and didnt feel any ovulation pain this month so I am utterly convinced I didnt ovulate or its all gone wrong.
On the positive side, if I DID ovulate when I should have then we DTD every day of ovulation ( 5 days in a row lol ) so I am hoping that would have done the trick !

Not sure I have any symptoms but I have pain, almost like AF is on its way and cramping so I havent clue whats happening !

Im due to test on November 6th if AF doesnt turn up !! 
Eeekkkkkkkkkkk
I had


----------



## WinterBride

I'll be testing nov. 1st! I'm so nervous and very tempted to test early!


----------



## hlynn

Im pretty sure that was my positive opk..yesterday starting at about 2 pm i could barely get off the couch i was having major o pains and was crazy bloated i looked like i was 4 months pregnant not even joking! even DH agreed..it was pretty intense lol..but thats what i expect from clomid..every time i ovulate on clomid i can tell exactly when i do because its painful! but today im feeling better still a little sore but nothing like yesterday and the bloating is starting to go away..last month i never got a positive opk and i know i did because i get bloodwork done to confirm it..so maybe just one of the unlucky ones! lol..today i dont have really any symptoms besides still being a little sore and bloated but seems like they are going away slowly..last month i had all the pain too but this month it seemed to have last longer so..dont know what to think about that! lol


----------



## Nanda0407

WELL if i dont get AF by then i will be testing on my BDAY 11/05 af due on the 3rd.....


----------



## wanna_baby

hlynn said:


> Im pretty sure that was my positive opk..yesterday starting at about 2 pm i could barely get off the couch i was having major o pains and was crazy bloated i looked like i was 4 months pregnant not even joking! even DH agreed..it was pretty intense lol..but thats what i expect from clomid..every time i ovulate on clomid i can tell exactly when i do because its painful! but today im feeling better still a little sore but nothing like yesterday and the bloating is starting to go away..last month i never got a positive opk and i know i did because i get bloodwork done to confirm it..so maybe just one of the unlucky ones! lol..today i dont have really any symptoms besides still being a little sore and bloated but seems like they are going away slowly..last month i had all the pain too but this month it seemed to have last longer so..dont know what to think about that! lol

WEll That sounds like a defin. OV for sure Hlynn..

I wish I could pin point my Ov like that... I just randomly assuming it's happening somewhere in the middle. :haha:

:dust:


----------



## babymoo1980

Hi I will be testing on 15th.. Hoping for bfp.. Started smep 
Lots of :sex: to do !!!


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Good morning ladies, today I'm on my 5dpo and not feeling a thing... yesterday I was super bloated :shhh::shy:(and gassy):haha:... But it went away last night. BBs not sore this week and last month my BBs were hurting so much like almost 2 weeks before the AF. so not sure what to think...:nope:

:dust:


----------



## Eliza_V

CD13 and I *think* I got a positive line on OPK this evening, so I jumped on DH when he got in from work! If i'm wrong and it's negative as I tested slightly too early, no harm done eh.. Just made sure we BD for a few days!! I've been having lower abdominal pain today and yesterday though that isn't like a period pain (or anything else that I've had down there) so it must be Ov pain! Considering i haven't ovulated in years (thanks to being on Cerazette) this is all new to me again! Lol

Good luck all! :dust:


----------



## Lashes85

Hey Ladies :)

Im about 5DPO (CD21)

Symptoms are -
Nausea
Cramps
Bad lower back pain
Very moody/irratable
Migrains/headaches
Increase in vains in my bbs
Regular BMs (i can go 2 weeks without going)

But it's probably my mind running away with itself LOL


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Lashes85 said:


> Hey Ladies :)
> 
> Im about 5DPO (CD21)
> 
> Symptoms are -
> Nausea
> Cramps
> Bad lower back pain
> Very moody/irratable
> Migrains/headaches
> Increase in vains in my bbs
> Regular BMs (i can go 2 weeks without going)
> 
> But it's probably my mind running away with itself LOL


Hi Lashes85, I'm also 5DPO today:winkwink:, but I'm not feeling anything today, yesterday I was so bloated!!! ewww.. But today is pretty normal, however I think my BBs are starting to hurt.. not sure what to think 'cause last month 2 weeks before the AF they hurted so bad!!! but anyways sending you lots of :dust::dust: your way!:winkwink:


----------



## Elhaym

Hi, 5th Nov for me, I should be 6DPO if I ov'd on CD17 which I think I did, but not sure! NTNP for now so not following it too closely yet. No real symptoms as yet. :)


----------



## Lashes85

4sndsgrt said:


> Lashes85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :)
> 
> Im about 5DPO (CD21)
> 
> Symptoms are -
> Nausea
> Cramps
> Bad lower back pain
> Very moody/irratable
> Migrains/headaches
> Increase in vains in my bbs
> Regular BMs (i can go 2 weeks without going)
> 
> But it's probably my mind running away with itself LOL
> 
> 
> Hi Lashes85, I'm also 5DPO today:winkwink:, but I'm not feeling anything today, yesterday I was so bloated!!! ewww.. But today is pretty normal, however I think my BBs are starting to hurt.. not sure what to think 'cause last month 2 weeks before the AF they hurted so bad!!! but anyways sending you lots of :dust::dust: your way!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Aww, thank you :)
I was feeling pretty 'normal' all day today too, feeling rather sick at the minute though :( I seem to have alot of spit on my mouth too (tmi). I don't have sore bb's at all. 
I have my fingers and toes crossed for you :D


----------



## Sherri81

I'm either at O day today, or 1DPO. Depends on when the egg was released really. Last time we BDed was around 9:30AM yesterday, so if I ovulated last night (which I assume i did because of the pain), then I hope that was good enough. We might go again tonight, but with hubby's work schedule, BDing can be sporadic.

But the bloating and abdominal pain is gone today which is nice.


----------



## bluejen

Did another internet cheapie this morning and :BFN: booooo! still hoping though as AF not due until 1st Nov.

Wanna_baby, how did your test go? xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

wanna_baby said:


> K got you all down...
> 
> I find that people are just getting their names added to this thread and never returning to report any symptons...
> Common ladies, let's do this together... anyone noticing any symptons yet?
> 
> please share..

To be fair, if you look at your very first post, that's exactly what we signed up for! There is no mention of symptom spotting! 

I try my best not to symptom spot, as I find it just drives me crazy! Firstly, it's VERY rare to get symptoms before implantation (roughly 8-10dpo) & secondly, early pregnancy symptoms are so similar to AF symptoms, it's difficult to distinguish! If I convince myself I have symptoms & will be getting that BFP, ultimately, I'm even more disappointed when I don't :nope:


----------



## Rhiana79

bluejen said:


> Did another internet cheapie this morning and :BFN: booooo! still hoping though as AF not due until 1st Nov.

:bfn: for me this morning too :( but I still feel really sick and AF not due until 1st Nov so I'm still hopeful

ETA - I've actually been sick now! thought I'd share


----------



## Elhaym

7DPO for me and no real symptoms. Still early I guess.....

Rhiana - That could be promising!


----------



## wanna_baby

bluejen said:


> Did another internet cheapie this morning and :BFN: booooo! still hoping though as AF not due until 1st Nov.
> 
> Wanna_baby, how did your test go? xxx

I also tested this moring and got a :BFN: :( I am a little disapointed cause we are now at 10DPO... but like you said, it's still not over till the :witch: shows up... which I am expecting to be Nov 1st as well.... 
So, I'll test agagin on Saturday.....

Keeping my fingers crossed for us... :dust:


----------



## wanna_baby

xsarahbellax said:


> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> K got you all down...
> 
> I find that people are just getting their names added to this thread and never returning to report any symptons...
> Common ladies, let's do this together... anyone noticing any symptons yet?
> 
> please share..
> 
> To be fair, if you look at your very first post, that's exactly what we signed up for! There is no mention of symptom spotting!
> 
> I try my best not to symptom spot, as I find it just drives me crazy! Firstly, it's VERY rare to get symptoms before implantation (roughly 8-10dpo) & secondly, early pregnancy symptoms are so similar to AF symptoms, it's difficult to distinguish! If I convince myself I have symptoms & will be getting that BFP, ultimately, I'm even more disappointed when I don't :nope:Click to expand...

Hi Sara,
That comment was for those people, whose asked to get their names added, then they don't even remember that they were already here and ask agagin to get their name added.... 
I am not doing a service for people... I started this thread for those that are interested in sharing their expected test date and going through the time together to get there.... If you don't want to sympton spot, that's totally fine.
But my comment was to those that are so ignorant and don't even see their name on the list before they ask to be added agagin....
I see you are not one of those who asked agagin... so if all you wanted was to be added, totally fine.... Let us know your result when you find out so we can see who many people in NOv actually got a BFP..

All the best to you hun! :dust:


----------



## wanna_baby

Rhiana79 said:


> bluejen said:
> 
> 
> Did another internet cheapie this morning and :BFN: booooo! still hoping though as AF not due until 1st Nov.
> 
> :bfn: for me this morning too :( but I still feel really sick and AF not due until 1st Nov so I'm still hopeful
> 
> ETA - I've actually been sick now! thought I'd shareClick to expand...

Sorry about the BFN Rhiana... I am in the same boat... Got a BFN this morning... but still have my hopes up....

I just feel a whole lotta symptons that I have not felt before... so really hoping this is the month!!

:dust:


----------



## Murdhuacha

I'll be testing on November 5th, I'd like my name added please.


----------



## reversal

Im now in my 2 week wait and thinking of things to do to make the time go faster, so far its a trip to the hairdressers and a day off so its looking like a long 2 weeks. GOOD LUCK LADIES :dust::dust:


----------



## gem1985x

hey im on CD8 so no symtoms to spot ! will def post when from Ov ! xxx :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## wanna_baby

reversal said:


> Im now in my 2 week wait and thinking of things to do to make the time go faster, so far its a trip to the hairdressers and a day off so its looking like a long 2 weeks. GOOD LUCK LADIES :dust::dust:

Trip to the hairdresser sounds like a fantastic plan to treat your self for going through all this TTC stress.... Enjoy!!


----------



## wifey29

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you please? I will be testing on the 9th (although I probably won't last until then:blush:)

x


----------



## CCGirl

Hey Ladies - no symptoms to report I'm afraid. I don't know if this is a good or bad thing. This is TTC #2 for me and with my first i don't recall any symptons befor i got a BFP. I was pregnant a second time but had a MMC at 7 weeks in august and that time around I knew I was pregnant very early and well before testing. So it seems to have worked both ways for me!


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies,:wave:

Well I was just tidying up all the toys and got 3 short throbing pains in my right boob. 10 minutes later i feel a bit sick and my mouthed rushed with saliva:saywhat: whats going on, :shrug: even I know its far too early....this is driving me nuts and I'm only 2dpo!:dohh:


Hows every one else doing in the 2 week wait.... :loopy:?


----------



## bann1126

Hi. I would like my name added to the list please. I will start testing on November 20th. Looking forward to watching everyones results. Good luck ladies!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wanna_baby

Pinga said:


> Hi Ladies,:wave:
> 
> Well I was just tidying up all the toys and got 3 short throbing pains in my right boob. 10 minutes later i feel a bit sick and my mouthed rushed with saliva:saywhat: whats going on, :shrug: even I know its far too early....this is driving me nuts and I'm only 2dpo!:dohh:
> 
> 
> Hows every one else doing in the 2 week wait.... :loopy:?

That sound pretty early to feel any symptons Pinga... Maybe it was a headrush??? 

Or, you ov'd earlier than you thought??


----------



## hlynn

no symptoms so far to report besides a little cramping..im only 2dpo so im assuming there wont be for awhile lol i wish there was just a way to tell ASAP!


----------



## Noel

Add me to the list too please! I am on CD2 now, and will be testing November 24th! FXed for everyone!


----------



## hope4bump

hi :)

Please add me to the list aswell :) I have irregular cycles, and no symptoms, except for very bad headaches, but you never know... will be testing on the 5th if AF doesnt come before then...

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## bluejen

wanna_baby said:


> bluejen said:
> 
> 
> Did another internet cheapie this morning and :BFN: booooo! still hoping though as AF not due until 1st Nov.
> 
> Wanna_baby, how did your test go? xxx
> 
> I also tested this moring and got a :BFN: :( I am a little disapointed cause we are now at 10DPO... but like you said, it's still not over till the :witch: shows up... which I am expecting to be Nov 1st as well....
> So, I'll test agagin on Saturday.....
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for us... :dust:Click to expand...

Sounds promising! :) I'm just getting the normal :AF: symptoms, so not holding out loads of hope, but not given in yet! :thumbup:


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Lashes85 said:


> 4sndsgrt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lashes85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies :)
> 
> Im about 5DPO (CD21)
> 
> Symptoms are -
> Nausea
> Cramps
> Bad lower back pain
> Very moody/irratable
> Migrains/headaches
> Increase in vains in my bbs
> Regular BMs (i can go 2 weeks without going)
> 
> But it's probably my mind running away with itself LOL
> 
> 
> Hi Lashes85, I'm also 5DPO today:winkwink:, but I'm not feeling anything today, yesterday I was so bloated!!! ewww.. But today is pretty normal, however I think my BBs are starting to hurt.. not sure what to think 'cause last month 2 weeks before the AF they hurted so bad!!! but anyways sending you lots of :dust::dust: your way!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, thank you :)
> I was feeling pretty 'normal' all day today too, feeling rather sick at the minute though :( I seem to have alot of spit on my mouth too (tmi). I don't have sore bb's at all.
> I have my fingers and toes crossed for you :DClick to expand...


:hi:

Thank you, and the same for you:winkwink::flower:
How have you been feeling today? I been having lower back pain, BBs hurting a little not from the nipps but like on the sides, they feel little heavy..?
I been feeling a little tired as well... 6DPO :happydance: Almost there :winkwink:

:dust::dust:


----------



## 05mummy07

I'll be testing 10th November :)


----------



## lisalou31

can you putme down to test 20th november please hun thanx


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ok sooooo here I go with month 4 TTC... on CD6 right now, and AF would be on schedule for the 19th of November... so please add me thanks a lot!!

I hope to see a big blinking BFP by the end of this month !!! good luck to all


----------



## MrsSimp123

I will be testing Nov 16th!


----------



## Pinga

wanna_baby said:


> Pinga said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,:wave:
> 
> Well I was just tidying up all the toys and got 3 short throbing pains in my right boob. 10 minutes later i feel a bit sick and my mouthed rushed with saliva:saywhat: whats going on, :shrug: even I know its far too early....this is driving me nuts and I'm only 2dpo!:dohh:
> 
> 
> Hows every one else doing in the 2 week wait.... :loopy:?
> 
> That sound pretty early to feel any symptons Pinga... Maybe it was a headrush???
> 
> Or, you ov'd earlier than you thought??Click to expand...

God only knows:dohh: 

This is going to be the slowest 2 weeks of my life!


----------



## wanna_baby

Bluejen, Rhiana, have you guys tested recently??

I have crazy cramps all day today and wen to the washroom to check if AF is here, and not yet... SO I am going to test first thing tomorrow morning.. HOpefully the :witch: stays away...


----------



## babymoo1980

Gosh... My o is nearing.. Last 2-3 months I 
:sex: during and efore o.. Guess this time I will
:sex: before during n after o..

Really hope this is my lucky month...

Hearig a lot of my friends gettinh preggo

And they are younger to me.. Hurts !!

Good luck ladies...


----------



## LKF

I will be testing 11/14 if :witch: doesnt show.


----------



## gem1985x

Oh theres four of us testing on the 20th ! cant wait ! hopefully AF stays away!! x


----------



## kelzyboo

Officially into the tww now and already hating it!!

Hows everyone doing? can't say i have any symptoms yet but i hope i have a few to report soon, gl to everyone hope the :witch: stays away!


----------



## 4sndsgrt

Hi ladies,

I'm on my 7DPO and it's about 1:30 pm here... so far no changes, lower back still hurts a little, but not as much as yesterday. BBS are still hurtin a little to the touch, but its more on the sides, nipps are not hurting...:thumbup:


----------



## hoppinforbabe

Im testing around the 4th


----------



## Goldy

Don't you worry, am feeling it too. Twitches on my left side, nausea and cramps and yet 3dpo. I actually never have cramps even the b4 and during Af. Guess it's all in the head, only time will tell. 10 more days to testing!!

We are in the same boat let's enjoy the cruise. I guess Its all in the head as it would be the # 1 wish. At this time we can only pray for sanity and hope to make it through...

Can't wait.. It's the anticipation and the hope....what an anti-climax when Af arrives


----------



## hlynn

Goldy said:


> Don't you worry, am feeling it too. Twitches on my left side, nausea and cramps and yet 3dpo. I actually never have cramps even the b4 and during Af. Guess it's all in the head, only time will tell. 10 more days to testing!!
> 
> We are in the same boat let's enjoy the cruise. I guess Its all in the head as it would be the # 1 wish. At this time we can only pray for sanity and hope to make it through...
> 
> Can't wait.. It's the anticipation and the hope....what an anti-climax when Af arrives

im the same as u 3dpo..and getting cramps and some nausea too..i dont think its in my head because i almost threw up earlier! lol..and the cramps deff arent..but idk! i hate waiting!!


----------



## Pinga

:witch:Happy Halloween Ladies:witch:


Symptoms so far........

1dpo - Nothing

2dpo - 3 quick throbbing pains in my right boob + wave of nausia lasted 5 mins + low back ache.

3dpo - temping with first response cyclotest and it went from .06 yesterday to .24 today. Plus I have been up since 5.30, woke up hungry! 
Tingley nipples + low back ache + right overy pain- so I know I O'v atleast!

4dpo - my temp is .34 this morning :happydance: ( when I was pg with Dd it was .3 something every day untill BFP)

Heres hoping that the only :witch: that vists us this cycle is holding a trick or treat bucket!


----------



## MrsRNI

Hi can i join? Testing around the 18th, its are 1st month of ttc #2 so not getting hopes up to much. 

Gd luck all you early november ladies


----------



## Murdhuacha

I'm not sure if I calculated my dates right I might have to change the date I'm going to go back over the dates now.

Oooh I just saw a girl post a pic of her test and its a faint bfp but its made me want to do an early test lol I'm not sure I can hold out until November :nope:


----------



## wanabe mum

Anybody thts testing in nov got any signs or symptoms yet??:wacko:


----------



## Murdhuacha

wanabe mum said:


> Anybody thts testing in nov got any signs or symptoms yet??:wacko:

I've been getting some symptons but I'm not sure if its just wishful thinking :cry:
So far my bbs have been sore and sensitive, nausea and recently vomiting, backache, headache, cramping, heartburn, frequent urinating and tiredness.


----------



## wanabe mum

Af due on 5th, but gona test the 3rd. Past 3days been havin smalls pains on right side and feelin sick at various stages throughout the day. Dont think its in my head coz sumtimes I hav to run to the toilet and vomit! Sorry! But cld just hav a bug or sumthing so dont want to get my hopes up! I dont monitor temps or anything like tht. Please help! Im goin mad!:nope:


----------



## wanabe mum

Murdhuacha said:


> wanabe mum said:
> 
> 
> Anybody thts testing in nov got any signs or symptoms yet??:wacko:
> 
> I've been getting some symptons but I'm not sure if its just wishful thinking :cry:
> So far my bbs have been sore and sensitive, nausea and recently vomiting, backache, headache, cramping, heartburn, frequent urinating and tiredness.Click to expand...

Wow! Thts loads more than me, mayb mine is just wishful thinking- or af pains! Wen r u testing?:growlmad:


----------



## Murdhuacha

wanabe mum said:


> Murdhuacha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanabe mum said:
> 
> 
> Anybody thts testing in nov got any signs or symptoms yet??:wacko:
> 
> I've been getting some symptons but I'm not sure if its just wishful thinking :cry:
> So far my bbs have been sore and sensitive, nausea and recently vomiting, backache, headache, cramping, heartburn, frequent urinating and tiredness.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Thts loads more than me, mayb mine is just wishful thinking- or af pains! Wen r u testing?:growlmad:Click to expand...

Mine could be AF pains and my mind playing tricks on me. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because I don't want to have a huge crash if I get a BFN :( I planned to test around the 5th but I'm not sure I can hold out that long, what about you?


----------



## Rhiana79

wanna_baby said:


> Bluejen, Rhiana, have you guys tested recently??
> 
> I have crazy cramps all day today and wen to the washroom to check if AF is here, and not yet... SO I am going to test first thing tomorrow morning.. HOpefully the :witch: stays away...

not yet I'm trying not to. Still being sick in the morning, can't explain but I just feel pregnant. Scared to test in case I'm wrong and come back to earth with a bang.


----------



## wanabe mum

Mine could be AF pains and my mind playing tricks on me. I'm trying not to get my hopes up because I don't want to have a huge crash if I get a BFN :( I planned to test around the 5th but I'm not sure I can hold out that long, what about you?[/QUOTE]

My af due 5th so gona test every day frm 3rd onwards! Its quite adictive! Dont "feel" pregnant tho, just havin mild cramps.


----------



## traste

hey ladies,
i will be testing here in november sometime. i have taken 100 mg of clomid for 5 days, i am still just waiting to O. i have been taking the first response opk.. and the test line is still lighter so i hope it comes soon, i had an ectopic pregnancy last december, and this is the first time back on clomid since then. if anyone wants to chat please private message me!!!
**wishing all you wonderful ladies tons and tons and tons of baby dust**:hugs::flower:


----------



## bluejen

wanna_baby said:


> Bluejen, Rhiana, have you guys tested recently??
> 
> I have crazy cramps all day today and wen to the washroom to check if AF is here, and not yet... SO I am going to test first thing tomorrow morning.. HOpefully the :witch: stays away...

I didn't test yesterday or today, trying to hold out and will test tomorrow morning. I'm pretty sure AF is on the way now. :growlmad: Still, 1st month TTC so am only mildly disappointed!:hissy: How are you getting on? xx


----------



## ashalee

Im testing 15th nov looking forward to it fingers crossed xxx


----------



## ashalee

MrsSimp123 said:


> I will be testing Nov 16th!

Hi Im new to this but im testing on the 15th nov so gud luck x:thumbup:


----------



## ellemel

I'll be testing Nov 7 which is either the 11th or 12th dpo for me...that's 8 days away...it's going to be an eternity!


----------



## sjlttc

My AF is due 8th November so will be testing around then. I'm currently 5dpo and have been feeling very sick all week, so tired, odd stomach twinges and on the toilet all the time. Today I had an odd experience, went to the toilet and when I wiped there was some random discharge that I've never had before, it was extremely thick and sticky in consistency almost like gel and was clumped together in balls. Is this a good sign??!!


----------



## TellerHn

Hello,
Am new to the board. Married nearly two years, October was first month of trying to conceive. New to all of the shortcut phrases, too but learning! Would love to be added to the list...will be testing Friday, Nov. 5th. Period is somewhat irregular, but am expecting it somewhere between 7th-9th. 

Have been tracking temps for the last few months, but I'm not a very consistent sleeper, and they seem to be not so helpful because of this. 

Very sore bbs for last 5 days, esp. at night.

Looking forward to being a part of the group!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

oh darn, I gave you the wrong date, I will be testing Nov 19th... not the 25th as I previously noted, can ya change me !! thanks a lot... ok girlies lets get the BFPs a rollin this month !!!!


----------



## Sherri81

I'm 4DPO today. not expecting any symptoms yets as I know, for me at least, nothing usually happens until way after the embryo actually implants and starts producing HCG. Just starting to get a cold right now, which is strange. This has been an early symptom for me before, simply because my immune system tries to suppress itself so early. Hoping it is a good sign, especially since I am the only one who is sick in the house, and usually it would be my 6 yr old who gets sick first.


----------



## Pinga

sjlttc said:


> My AF is due 8th November so will be testing around then. I'm currently 5dpo and have been feeling very sick all week, so tired, odd stomach twinges and on the toilet all the time. Today I had an odd experience, went to the toilet and when I wiped there was some random discharge that I've never had before, it was extremely thick and sticky in consistency almost like gel and was clumped together in balls. Is this a good sign??!!

When I was pregnant with Dd i go thick yellow discharge, sorry TMI, it is quite normal in early PG. FX that this is a good sign for you>
:dust:


----------



## Goldy

Wish you the best wannab. Am counting down 4dpo, just depressed for some reason, cannot stand my dh at the moment, just hate him, have no conversation just feel irritated by him, tiredness continues and bloatedness continues.


----------



## Goldy

TellerHn, welcome to the exciting support group! Enjoy the ride and hopefully you get your BFP sooner than later


----------



## DuckieMummy

i am testing the 22nd hoping for :bfp: lol x 

:dust:good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## ttc209

I cant wait. it seems like so far away. but it is also nice to think that if i am pregnant, by the time i find out, the baby would have started without me and its already developing. I really hope this month is our month. Ive waited so long for this. Good luck november testers!! :) lets have a :bfp:


----------



## live_in_hope

:shock: eek made a booboo!! I messed up my ov day, could you please change me from testing on the 4th Nov to the 8th please? Thank you and sorry :dohh:


----------



## Murdhuacha

I read an article recently that said if you test around 10dpo you're more likely to get a false negative because the hgc is not strong enough to be picked up yet. I'm just wondering what you ladies think?

I was really tempted to test a few days early but reading that kind of put me off :(


----------



## Feelcrazy

Me!!!! November 2oth please


----------



## SophieBee

Just thought I'd check in with a quick update. I've been pretty convinced that this is not the month for us, but I started getting what looked like early symptoms over the last couple of days - tired, a bit nauseous and sore boobs, which I don't normally get before AF, so my hopes were raised again a bit.

I caved and tested this morning (AF due on Weds) - BFN :wacko:

I'm going to hold strong until Wednesday now - no more early tests for me! I'm sure that the :witch: will get me as planned this week, so I'm ready to bring on the next cycle and get started again :thumbup:


----------



## Pinga

I have posted this in another thread , but wanted to update here...

I caved and POAS... I'm sorry Ladies couldn't help myself:shrug:, but only with the internet cheap ones , and only to get it out of my system so I didn't obsess all day. I didn't even look at it for an hour later, which I know is not sposed to count, but I've never got an evap before, they are meant to be sensitive 10 mu.

Symptoms so far........

1dpo - Nothing

2dpo - Nothing

3dpo - 3 quick throbbing pains in my right boob + wave of nausia lasted 5 mins + low back ache.

4 dpo - temping with first response cyclotest and it went from .06 yesterday to .24 today. Plus I have been up since 5.30, woke up hungry!

5dpo - Temp .34 today 5.30 POAS -10mu NEG
Felt strange all day, weak like after lots of exercise. Knees a bit shakey. felt like that all day. Thought I was going to get period

6dpo -Temp .54 5.30 POAS -10mu Very Very faint line seen by me and Dp Have giant spot on the end of my nose ( won't need fancey dress tonight). I feel the same as yesterday very wobbley.

I will do a test in the morning with first pee, if neg I will have had to be an evaperation line. Last month i took loads of these tests and I didn't have any evaperation line on any, so that would just be cruel.

Its the middle test with the very faint line, I don't think it shows in the pic.

I have gone mad haven't I?:loopy:
 



Attached Files:







halloween014.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 14









halloween012.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wanna_baby

Hi ladies,
I know I haven't been here in a while.... I was mourning cause the :witch: got me yesterday :cry:

I was soo sure that I was feeling all the right symptoms but I guess they were all AF symptons.... so disappointed....

ah well, on to the next cycle for me... but I'll still keep updating everyone's status.... 
Just got all the adds in... so all the Nov 1st testers, let me know your results if you've already tested or not...

G'luck to all ladies.. and Happy Halloween!!


----------



## gem1985x

Good luck all the 1st of November testers !!! Fxed and lots of :dust: to you all !!! Happy halloween!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

wanna baby ...so sorry AF gotcha 

November is a 30 day month... so you may still be able to get back on the listing for this month right??


----------



## Pinga

wanna_baby said:


> Hi ladies,
> I know I haven't been here in a while.... I was mourning cause the :witch: got me yesterday :cry:
> 
> I was soo sure that I was feeling all the right symptoms but I guess they were all AF symptons.... so disappointed....
> 
> ah well, on to the next cycle for me... but I'll still keep updating everyone's status....
> Just got all the adds in... so all the Nov 1st testers, let me know your results if you've already tested or not...
> 
> G'luck to all ladies.. and Happy Halloween!!


Oh Wanna Baby, I'm sorry to here that :hug:
I shall probably be joining you, my mind and body are driving me nuts. Fx crossed December is the month for you :thumbup:


----------



## bluejen

Wanna_baby so sorry babe. I got a bfn this morning, af due tomorrow and can feel it's on it's way. I will update though!
Good luck for next month- enjoy a whole new month of bding! Every cloud has a silver lining! :)

Xxxxx


----------



## reversal

wanna baby sorry the witch got you, hope its your month next month :hugs:


----------



## DarlingMe

Can I join u guys for a few days? Just waiting here... I have been stuck in limbo for a few days. I will be testing every day in November until I get an answer! : wacko: anyone else testing tomorrow?


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

Hello Ladies! My testing date will be November 11th! I am on my first round of clomid coupled with metformin after TTC for 22 months with one miscarriage about a year ago. My fingers are crossed! DH is deploying soon for a year and so we only have two more tries after this! :wacko: 

I wish you all the bast of luck and will keep you in my prayers! God is great!:thumbup:


----------



## xsarahxxannx

I will be testing on November 7th! I hope this is our month!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Can you add us in for Nov. 15th -- Thanks!


----------



## leiapaulsen

i'll be testing around the 20th! 


:dust::dust::dust::dust: lets go get our :bfp:!!!!


----------



## wanting2010

I'm planning on testing November 25.


----------



## Rhiana79

wanna_baby said:


> Hi ladies,
> I know I haven't been here in a while.... I was mourning cause the :witch: got me yesterday :cry:
> 
> I was soo sure that I was feeling all the right symptoms but I guess they were all AF symptons.... so disappointed....
> 
> ah well, on to the next cycle for me... but I'll still keep updating everyone's status....
> Just got all the adds in... so all the Nov 1st testers, let me know your results if you've already tested or not...
> 
> G'luck to all ladies.. and Happy Halloween!!


Sorry to hear that hun xxx

I got a BFN this morning, but still no sign of AF and I'm still feeling sick :( I don't get it.....


----------



## wanna_baby

Thanks ladies for the comforting words..... I am just so mad now... :growlmad:

It's soo not fair.. I see all these people getting prego when they weren't even trying.... and those that get it when their husbands just so much as touch them.... errggg....

ttc1st, you are right, I didn't even think of it.... my next testing date would stilll be the last week of November..... Thanks!

I started using Soy this mont on CD 2. I'll see if it makes any difference... ANyone else using SOy here???


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

No prob wanna baby... add yourself back in... See two chances in Nov!!! 

and as for Soy... Ive been doing my research... if I dont get that sticky little guy this month I am going to try my first cycle next month

I did start another thread asking the board for what brand, dosage, days they take etc...but got now responses, I may have to read through the other posts again to try to get that... mostly brand of soy..cause there seems to be different kinds ??


----------



## wanna_baby

Hi TTC1st,
I've been reading on soy for quite some time too.. there are many other threads on it.. Here's one I've read recently.
Soy Isoflavones! Natures Clomid! in the Trying To Conceive area...
You can see how many people got preg. using this stuff.... And I am desperate and am sick of all the neg. aftering doing everything right..... 
So hopefully it'll make a difference this month..

As for brands, I think it depends on where you live... If you are in the states, many people say they get the sunvally brand from Walmart for $6...
We however, don't have that in Canada... SO I got mine at the GNC store for $20.

Well hopefully, you don't even have to take it cause you'll get your BFP this month!!


----------



## MIKAoKendra

Hey Everyone,

I'm testing on Nov 12th and I'm dying for this month to be our month! I don't think I can handdle another disappointment! I'm sick and tired of wanting and waiting and winding up losing the battle :( :( I feel for all you ladies that have been trying for a loong time! We've been trying since June 09 and it's exhausting! I can't wait to finally be a mother! Good luck to all of you! 

MoK


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

thx wanna baby, yep just got some answers on my thread too and that one was mentioned.. I certainly have enough walmarts around so will be sure to check there..

and your right...maybe (God willing) I will not have to take it... that would be wonderful...but I am a girl with a "back up plan" haha

I think because I have new stuff going on this month... Conceive Plus, EPO/Flax Seed supplments... and really gonna (try to) stick to the SMEP this month that I am super positive and excited for this month TTC... and if it does fall through...I WILL (telling myself haha) stay positive and try that all next month...and throw in a little Soy... so thats my plan.. Mind over matter !! Now get your but back on this months line up (or did ya already.. haha didnt check )


----------



## wanna_baby

ttc1st, you are doing all that... so might as well add one more thing to the list.. hehe... 

Thanks, I just added myself back on Nov 26th....


----------



## Mommy2be20

First month ttc since my loss in March .. extremely eager to get into the game again :) Going for a gyno appt this morning to get a quick bit of reassurance that all systems are a go. Keeping in mind that I came off depo just over a month ago, but hopeful that my cycle is where it should be, noticed an increase in cm last night (ov should hopefully be Thurs or Fri) OH and I are super ready for it :happydance: Will be testing around Nov 19.. heeere we go
:dust: to all of you lovely ladies !!!


----------



## clairealfie

Sorry I've been quiet, I got confused with what threads I signed up for. AF has arrived early so I'm out this time. More frustrated than upset at the moment, my boobs have been so sore this past week. 

Going to go all guns blazing now though and should manage another November test on the 28th. 

Best of luck to the rest of you.


----------



## wanna_baby

clairealfie said:


> Sorry I've been quiet, I got confused with what threads I signed up for. AF has arrived early so I'm out this time. More frustrated than upset at the moment, my boobs have been so sore this past week.
> 
> Going to go all guns blazing now though and should manage another November test on the 28th.
> 
> Best of luck to the rest of you.

Sorry AF got you hun.. I know exactly how you feel.... 
I'll still put you down for the 28th if you like?
G'luck for next cycle...
:dust:


----------



## mumo20

Hello! I'd like to join, my last depo injection was march and had period 22nd sept, am obviously late now, but tested last night and neg, no doubt if the witch doesnt arrive ill be testing throughout november :p prob leave it for a week now! continuing to try in the mean time just in case i randomly ovulate or something! You never know!! fingers crossed (but not legs) HAHAHA


----------



## sjlttc

So I'm 7dpo today...still carrying on with the sickness feeling, odd anxiety, back pain, cramps and odd stomach twinges. My bowels are still not very good either. I've also developed an odd sore/swollen gum which is weird. I've also got a random sore throat without feeling anything developing...probably clinging at strings there haha! Oh and a few days ago a got a weird discharge that was extremely thick and guey all stuck together, I've had it a couple of times now too.


----------



## xsarahbellax

Well... AF is due on Saturday (6th). Going to try my best to hold out til then, as what usually happens is, I cave in, test, & then she shows up later that day!! Can't really afford to be wasting my FRERs!

No symptoms to speak of, though I'm trying not to symptom spot. Pounding headache for 7 days now, twinges of low-down period pains, emotional & spotty... but all could easily mean AF is on her way!!

Tick tock... roll on the end of the week!


----------



## missjaime

can you put me down for testing today cause i just got a positive test


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies!! Me again!! :wave:

I started a _BFP by Christmas _thread if you want to put your name on santa's list along with a message if you havn't already! xx

Good luck and :dust: to us all!!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-your-name-message-santas-list-57-so-far.html​


----------



## wanna_baby

missjaime said:


> can you put me down for testing today cause i just got a positive test

Congrats on your Positive hun!! :happydance:
Have a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Elhaym

Congrats on your BFP missjaime! :D


----------



## clairealfie

Thanks wanna-baby I'd love to be on the list for the 28th. Still feeling a bit blue but AF always turns me a bit mad! I feel a bit of a fraud being upset when it was only our first month TTC and so many other people have been trying for longer but the Boyf's best mate became a dad for the first time on Sat and I'd love to have a baby soon so they could grow up together :-(


----------



## PugMama22

anyone 2DPO?


----------



## Anastacia7

Wanna baby, thanks for this thread. Looks like it's not my month. AF is here today.


----------



## bluejen

Still no AF for me... still feeling like it's coming though - low ab cramps mainly.
I was feeling a bit sick 2 days ago and had headaches which I don't usually, so I'm still in.... for now!
Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## SMFirst

Put me on the list for November 18 please (provided the cycle is normal which is usually is) 
Thanks :)


----------



## Isos23

I will be testing (again) in November.

I have never tried to keep track of my cycles before, but then, I've never been TTC before either. :happydance:

I _think_ that O was around the 20th of October.

I will admit that I have been feeling so odd and weird and off (freezing, cramps, back aches, lots of what I thought was AF starting, but turned out over and over again to be CM, nausea, heartburn (NEVER had that before!)... that I tested not one or two, but THREE times already since the 20th. All negative. :(

I am trying to be patient and wait since I'm pretty sure that my period should come around the 6th of Nov. 

So if it stays away (fingers crossed!) then I will be testing on or right after the 6th!


----------



## Matila10

I'd love to be added for November 17th...that seems like so far away! Thank you for the support.


----------



## vanillastar

I'm planning to test November 9th (14 dpo for me) if AF stays away.

Good luck everyone! 
:dust:


----------



## CCGirl

Well I got my BFP this morning! It's been a roller coaster for me since my MC in august so I'm really happy to be past the first hurdle. I just need to stay pregnant. On a positive note the symptoms are more like my first pregnancy with my little boy and that's makes me happier. 
I thought I'd share what that I had acupuncture this month, used pre seed and tried to stay calm. I also followed the sperm meets egg plan. I think pre seed and acupuncture are worth a try!! 

Good luck November testers!


----------



## lucylou16

Congrats CCGirl, wonderful news! 

I will be testing on 15th November - fingers crossed, positive ovulation test on 30th Oct! This is the first month of trying metaformin so hoping for a normal cycle length this month (TTC for 8 months now and only one period in this time!). 

Am very interested in trying acupuncture - do you know if it can help regulate cycles? Also do you use pre-seed just around time of ovulation or throughout cycle? Thanks x


----------



## mumo20

i did a test today, and am really not sure! i feel a bit sickie but we'll see what happens! the fact that im feeling something is good...im sure ill know one way or the other soon! im not sure if theres a REALLY faint line on the test, but if i post it itll just be a noooooo lol


----------



## MrsRNI

hey am down to test around the 18th so now on the 2ww, have been having cramps all over tummy so wondering if this was me ovulating plus my temp has been up a bit was roasting in bed last nite lol. 

We're trying for #2 this is r 1st month so not getting hopes up even tho other pregnancies happen the 1st month.

Congrats to all the ladies who have there BFP well done


----------



## babyhopes2010

post it hun ill have a look xx


----------



## Rhiana79

Still no AF and no symptoms for AF - feeling sick, nipples hurt, OH noticed my boobs are bigger. Twinges in lower tummy but not like AF cramps.

But negative test yesterday

Don't know what to think......


----------



## AmorT

Congratulations CCGirl, H&H 9 months
Best of luck Rhiana79, Hopefully you will get your :bfp: and af wont show at all.


----------



## wanna_baby

MIKAoKendra said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm testing on Nov 12th and I'm dying for this month to be our month! I don't think I can handdle another disappointment! I'm sick and tired of wanting and waiting and winding up losing the battle :( :( I feel for all you ladies that have been trying for a loong time! We've been trying since June 09 and it's exhausting! I can't wait to finally be a mother! Good luck to all of you!
> 
> MoK


Hi Mika, 
I can totally understand your disappointment and frustration.... I feel the same way every month... I feel sorry for myself, for getting my hopes up and doing all the testing and only to see the :witch: turn up.... :growlmad:
I hope this is your month huh..

oh and I see you are from Toronto too... You are the first from close to home I've met here.... 

Nice to meet you!! :)


----------



## wanna_baby

Anastacia7 said:


> Wanna baby, thanks for this thread. Looks like it's not my month. AF is here today.

Sorry about the AF Anastacia.... :hugs:
G'luck for next month!!


----------



## wanna_baby

CCGirl said:


> Well I got my BFP this morning! It's been a roller coaster for me since my MC in august so I'm really happy to be past the first hurdle. I just need to stay pregnant. On a positive note the symptoms are more like my first pregnancy with my little boy and that's makes me happier.
> I thought I'd share what that I had acupuncture this month, used pre seed and tried to stay calm. I also followed the sperm meets egg plan. I think pre seed and acupuncture are worth a try!!
> 
> Good luck November testers!

Congrats on your BFP hun!!! :happydance:
So happy for you... Have a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## SamiraNChris

heyyy girlies! il be a november tester! got the dreaded 2WW coming up nooooo!!! am due to test on the 17th but will be testing on the 15th on my bday :) 

fingers crossed me and babyhopes get our BFP this month wooo! x


----------



## wanna_baby

Rhiana79 said:


> Still no AF and no symptoms for AF - feeling sick, nipples hurt, OH noticed my boobs are bigger. Twinges in lower tummy but not like AF cramps.
> 
> But negative test yesterday
> 
> Don't know what to think......

Well AF is still not here.. that's a great sign..... So don't loose hope... Got my fingers crossed for ya!!
:dust:


----------



## mumo20

Rhiana79 said:


> Still no AF and no symptoms for AF - feeling sick, nipples hurt, OH noticed my boobs are bigger. Twinges in lower tummy but not like AF cramps.
> 
> But negative test yesterday
> 
> Don't know what to think......

same ere, best of luck to u :)


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, how are we all?

I'm feeling...... odd. 12 dpo. Sicky, fuzzy head, stuffy nose and backache, plus a little pink CM yesterday and today. Trying not to read too much into it yet as it might be a bug! Roll on testing day! :D


----------



## bluejen

I got my BFP today!

I got 2 on the internet cheapies, but wanted to be sure and took a clearblue digital...

BFP!

I feel so bizarre! Good luck everyone else testing this month...:)
 



Attached Files:







Preg test2.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 11









Preg test1.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Rhiana79

bluejen said:


> I got my BFP today!
> 
> I got 2 on the internet cheapies, but wanted to be sure and took a clearblue digital...
> 
> BFP!
> 
> I feel so bizarre! Good luck everyone else testing this month...:)


wooooo hoooo congrats!!!1:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pinga

bluejen said:


> I got my BFP today!
> 
> I got 2 on the internet cheapies, but wanted to be sure and took a clearblue digital...
> 
> BFP!
> 
> I feel so bizarre! Good luck everyone else testing this month...:)

:wohoo:Congratulations Bluejen:wohoo:

How many DPO are you and what are your symptoms?


----------



## katiekittykat

Congratulations on your :bfp: bluejen!! You must be thrilled to bits!

My AF is due on 20 November, and I'll be testing on 23 November if theres no sign - so you can add me to the list of November testers too!!!

xx


----------



## wanna_baby

:happydance: Congrats Bluejen!!! :happydance:
Very happy for you!!
All the very best for the next 9 months!!


----------



## justmarried

hello!:wave: can i join you? im on cd4 ttc after hubbys vr in september :blush:due to ov cd16 so will be testing on the 30th nov:happydance:.x.x.x.x.x.


----------



## bluejen

Pinga said:


> bluejen said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP today!
> 
> I got 2 on the internet cheapies, but wanted to be sure and took a clearblue digital...
> 
> BFP!
> 
> I feel so bizarre! Good luck everyone else testing this month...:)
> 
> :wohoo:Congratulations Bluejen:wohoo:
> 
> How many DPO are you and what are your symptoms?Click to expand...

Thank you all for your congrats! I'm not sure about DPO, I took a guess I would o about 16/17th Novemeber, so about 16 ish? we just BD'd from the week before (TMI!):blush:

AF was due yesterday, but have been testing daily since last week !

For the past week I have had all my normal AF symptoms, low ab pain, back pain (kind of spasms :s) but also last 2 days had felt very sickly and a bit sniffly like when you start with a cold. The Nausea got worse today but not actually been sick.

Just praying the little bean sticks :) 

How is everyone else getting on symptom wise?


xxx


----------



## 4sndsgrt

bluejen said:


> I got my BFP today!
> 
> I got 2 on the internet cheapies, but wanted to be sure and took a clearblue digital...
> 
> BFP!
> 
> I feel so bizarre! Good luck everyone else testing this month...:)

Congratulations!!!!!:happydance::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Elhaym

bluejen said:


> Pinga said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluejen said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP today!
> 
> I got 2 on the internet cheapies, but wanted to be sure and took a clearblue digital...
> 
> BFP!
> 
> I feel so bizarre! Good luck everyone else testing this month...:)
> 
> :wohoo:Congratulations Bluejen:wohoo:
> 
> How many DPO are you and what are your symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you all for your congrats! I'm not sure about DPO, I took a guess I would o about 16/17th Novemeber, so about 16 ish? we just BD'd from the week before (TMI!):blush:
> 
> AF was due yesterday, but have been testing daily since last week !
> 
> For the past week I have had all my normal AF symptoms, low ab pain, back pain (kind of spasms :s) but also last 2 days had felt very sickly and a bit sniffly like when you start with a cold. The Nausea got worse today but not actually been sick.
> 
> Just praying the little bean sticks :)
> 
> How is everyone else getting on symptom wise?
> 
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

That's just how I've been feeling today - like I'm coming down with a cold. Backache too. :wacko:

Congrats on your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Rhiana79

Rhiana79 said:


> bluejen said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP today!
> 
> I got 2 on the internet cheapies, but wanted to be sure and took a clearblue digital...
> 
> BFP!
> 
> I feel so bizarre! Good luck everyone else testing this month...:)
> 
> 
> wooooo hoooo congrats!!!1:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Just wanted to add to this. You've kept my hopes alive now, we were due AF on the same day and we both tested negative on that day. Now you got your BFP and I'm hoping and praying I will too.

We could be bump buddies :winkwink:
:dust:


----------



## bluejen

Rhiana79 said:


> Rhiana79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluejen said:
> 
> 
> I got my BFP today!
> 
> I got 2 on the internet cheapies, but wanted to be sure and took a clearblue digital...
> 
> BFP!
> 
> I feel so bizarre! Good luck everyone else testing this month...:)
> 
> 
> wooooo hoooo congrats!!!1:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Just wanted to add to this. You've kept my hopes alive now, we were due AF on the same day and we both tested negative on that day. Now you got your BFP and I'm hoping and praying I will too.
> 
> We could be bump buddies :winkwink:
> :dust:Click to expand...

I hope so! I had completely written it off for this month! So don't give up hope!

Keeping everything crossed for you...:hugs: xxx


----------



## SiBelle

I'm hoping Nov 15th. Had many symptoms yesterday, temp dip and everything, it seems to be climbing back up today. (CD14). 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## bluejen

CCGirl said:


> Well I got my BFP this morning! It's been a roller coaster for me since my MC in august so I'm really happy to be past the first hurdle. I just need to stay pregnant. On a positive note the symptoms are more like my first pregnancy with my little boy and that's makes me happier.
> I thought I'd share what that I had acupuncture this month, used pre seed and tried to stay calm. I also followed the sperm meets egg plan. I think pre seed and acupuncture are worth a try!!
> 
> Good luck November testers!

Congrats! Keep us all up to date - I bet we will have near enough the same due date! :hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## clairmichael

Im on cd2 :( started my period on the 1/11


----------



## oorweeistyin

I am due to test on 9th......new to this game and I'm still quite a bit shy :)


----------



## Sherri81

Rocking a pretty rough cold right now. Its strange. No one else in the house is sick, and usually my 6 yr old would be the one to bring it into the house. Had a sore throat for a couple of days, and last night it progressed into a stuffy nose. Wish it would just go away.

On a sad note, had 3 phone calls today from my local hospital wanting to book me in for my pre delivery tour. I told them non too politely that she had died 12 weeks ago. But they still didn't get the message, and so someone new has been calling on every shift change today. I finally freaked out at this last woman and told her to destroy whatever f***ing paper there was saying I needed the tour, and she said she would. Hopefully that stops these bloody phone calls. As if I needed anymore reminders that I was supposed to be getting induced in 16 days. :(

As far as symptoms go, I don't think I have any. 7 DPO right now and just did a progesterone blood test. The results should be in by Friday. Slight cramping every now and then. Some creamyish CM, but I don't really think either of these is a good sign of anything.


----------



## Beaner86

I will be testing arount November 17, 2010!

So EXCITED! It will be the first time I want to get a BFP!:happydance:


----------



## Rhiana79

To add to the weirdness I am now silently seething 1 min and crying for no reason the next and I'm not a person who crys easily or when AF is due...


----------



## bluejen

Feeling very nauseaous today also VERY tired. I think that may also be a side effect of switching to decaff though!


----------



## WeeMintyMonki

I will be due to test on the 10th xx x


----------



## Cakeface

Hi, I'm new and due to test on the 27th. It's my first month of TTC and had the implant removed 2 weeks ago. My nurse said if I don't have my AF in 6 weeks to take a test, so fingers crossed. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MommyV

Hi wannababy
I haven't been on to test or update because I originally thought af was due the end of oct due to early o but now I have no idea what's going on temps r a little crazy pg test are neg and I think I o'd later than what ff is say and what I originally thought. If any of you ladies r familiar with charting and would like to take a look at my chart I would really appreciate it.


----------



## wanna_baby

Welcome to the new ladies.. I've got you down on the list... G'luck!!

What happened to our rest of the Nov 1st, 2nd & 3rd testers??? Any more :bfp: s to put down???

Rhiana, I am still cheering for you... have you tested lately?? When is your AF due??


----------



## CCGirl

lucylou16 said:


> Congrats CCGirl, wonderful news!
> 
> I will be testing on 15th November - fingers crossed, positive ovulation test on 30th Oct! This is the first month of trying metaformin so hoping for a normal cycle length this month (TTC for 8 months now and only one period in this time!).
> 
> Am very interested in trying acupuncture - do you know if it can help regulate cycles? Also do you use pre-seed just around time of ovulation or throughout cycle? Thanks x


Thanks for the best wishes everyone. Fingers crossed its a sticky bean this time around.

Lucylou16 - i don't know if acupuncture can help regulate cycles but i wouldn't be surprised if it could help. I ovulated 2 days early this month and it was the day after i had an acupuncture session so i wondered if it had an effect. Its probably worth doing a little homework on it.
On the pre-seed i sneakily applied it before :sex: without telling my hubbie! Its not the sexiest thing so best he doesn't know! I can't say if it helped or not - it may have happened without it but it didn't prevent it!!
Good luck!


----------



## Rhiana79

wanna_baby said:


> Welcome to the new ladies.. I've got you down on the list... G'luck!!
> 
> What happened to our rest of the Nov 1st, 2nd & 3rd testers??? Any more :bfp: s to put down???
> 
> Rhiana, I am still cheering for you... have you tested lately?? When is your AF due??

It was due 1st Nov - BFN on 1st - haven't tested since, I think I'm going to wait until the weekend to test again.

I've got none of my usual symptoms for AF though so keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## SophieBee

Hi all. Well, the :witch: got me today - no great surprise, but still a bit gutted. Oh well, onwards and upwards - I got myself a CBFM this month which I'm quite excited to start using, here's hoping it helps get me my BFP :happydance:

And I'm not leaving this thread quite yet - I'm on CD1 of a 26 day cycle, so I'll be testing again at the end of the month! Put me down for 29th November please :thumbup:


----------



## bumblebabes

wanna_baby said:


> Hello,
> I know it's so early for November testing but I am so desperate and need buddies in the same boat....
> 
> I'll be testing on NOvember 1st if the :witch: stays away.....
> 
> Please join me if you are also testing in November.. We'll start a list...
> 
> I'll add everyone's name as they tell me their testing date...
> 
> **********:happydance: :dust: *NOVEMBER* :dust: :happydance: **************
> 
> ************* TOTAL TESTERS --> 129 **********************
> 
> November 1
> _*Wannababy*_ :witch:
> *Mrs Brooks
> ldj
> zobear19
> heulwen
> Rhiana79
> bluejen
> rectopathic
> WinterBride
> missjaime
> 
> 
> *
> November 2
> *Phantom *
> *Sarachka *
> *aaacol*
> *AshleyNichole*
> 
> 
> November 3
> *new mummy2010 *
> *SophieBee*
> *AndreaFlorida*
> *clairealfie * :witch:
> *CCGirl* :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> November 4
> *Munchkin30 *
> *MommyV*
> *BrandysBabies *
> *bumpitybumpy *
> *Anastacia7 * :witch:
> *Caroline*
> *hoppinforbabe*
> 
> 
> 
> November 5
> *KristyHart *
> *drksolest*
> *Trying4Angel1*
> *peaches1978*
> *Wanabe Mum*
> *Nanda0407
> Elhaym
> Murdhuacha
> TellerHn
> 
> *
> 
> November 6
> *fisher640 *
> *xsarahbellax*
> *Rachie Rach*
> *Inbetweener*
> *Isos23*
> 
> 
> November 7
> *Pinga *
> *Sherri81*
> *ncmommy*
> *4sndsgrt*
> *ellemel
> xsarahxxannx*
> 
> November 8
> *PocoHR
> mum2millsxx *
> *QueenBee1*
> *live_in_hope*
> *sjitc*
> 
> November 9
> *azuak *
> *reversal*
> *wifey29*
> *ttc209*
> *Vanillastai*
> *oorweeistyin*
> 
> November 10
> *Born2BeAMommy *
> *Stash777*
> *Goldy*
> *mamalove *
> *hlynn*
> *Kelzyboo*
> *Lashes85*
> *05mommy07*
> *Matila*
> *WeeMintyMonki
> 
> *November 11
> *Ruskiegirl *
> *AmorT *
> *BeckyBoo *
> *Alicebaby123*
> *w8ing4mrcl*
> 
> November 12
> *MissBabyBump*
> *kelzyboo *
> *briggle*
> *kirkythefruitcake *
> *HummingByrd *
> *vixiepoo *
> _*MIKAoKendra*_
> 
> November 13
> *Amygdala *
> *PugMama22*
> *ferens06 *
> *firerabbit666 *
> 
> November 14
> *krissie328*
> *Hopes*
> *Amani*
> *Swepakepa3*
> *clairabella*
> *LKF*
> 
> November 15
> *babyhopes2010 *
> *picturegin*
> *TTC DH FIFO*
> *babymoo1980*
> *Susieq615*
> *aohalee*
> *RubyRainbows*
> *SamiraNChris*
> *lucylou16*
> *SiBelle*
> 
> November 16
> *Morri*
> *toiatoi *
> *Mrs_A*
> *angie79*
> *MrsSimp123*
> 
> November 17
> *janeybaby *
> *SammieGrace*
> *Beaner86*
> 
> November 18
> *jenniferttc1 *
> *MiissDior*
> *lol2811*
> *MrsRNI*
> *SMFirst*
> 
> November 19
> *ttc1st_at_40*
> *mommy2be20*
> 
> November 20
> *gem1985x*
> *flyingduster*
> *bann1126 *
> *lisalou31*
> *feelcrazy*
> *leiapulsen*
> *katiekittykat*
> 
> November 21
> *Jenny Penn*
> *Turtlebeach*
> 
> November 22
> *DuckieMummy*
> 
> November 23
> 
> 
> November 24
> *Joyusmoi *
> *Mrsjj*
> 
> November 25
> *bethenasia*
> *wanting2010*
> 
> November 26
> *Wanna_baby*
> 
> November 27
> _*CbLbwantababy*_
> *Cakeface*
> 
> November 28
> *clairealfie *
> 
> November 29
> 
> November 30 [/B[/U][/COLOR]]




Bumblebabes testing on the 8th nov xxxxxxxx


----------



## bumblebabes

QueenBee1 said:


> I am ttc number 2 and I'll be testing on 8 nov!! :flower:



i'm testing then 2 huni hope we get r :bfp: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bumblebabes

Rhiana79 said:


> Still no AF and no symptoms for AF - feeling sick, nipples hurt, OH noticed my boobs are bigger. Twinges in lower tummy but not like AF cramps.
> 
> But negative test yesterday
> 
> Don't know what to think......



gd luck Rhiana with no :witch: its lookin gd for ya....hope she stays away xxx


----------



## 4sndsgrt

:wacko: I am in DISBELIEF.... This morning I got up and used the last $1 tree pregnancy test I had...(I was trying so hard not to use it today, but I did) anyways... nothing showed right, and I felt like crap :cry:"of course!"..
So I just left there and went on to do my normal morning routine. Well, later I went back to the bathroom and checked it once again... and there was a light light line..... so I'm like, great! bet this is a evaporation line... and just tried to forget about it. Well..... today at lunch I decided to go buy one of those expensive test, just because the line didn't let me concentrate at all....So I ended up buying one of the digital clearblue test. I started holding my urine before I went to lunch, so as soon as I got to work I tested and....it said "*pregnant*!!!!":bfp:...!!! OMG OMG... Is this really true???? Am I really prego??? Advice please ladies.... haven't told anyone yet!!Should I test again tomorrow to make sure... AF is due this Friday, so today is my 12DPO...


----------



## MrsMatt

ooh 4sndsgr that sounds VERY positive! (no pun intended LOL)

Hope your further tests reinforce the result :) :)


----------



## 4sndsgrt

MrsMatt said:


> ooh 4sndsgr that sounds VERY positive! (no pun intended LOL)
> 
> Hope your further tests reinforce the result :) :)


Thank you MrsMatt:flower:


----------



## bumblebabes

thats great news huni congrats:yipee:

i really hope i get my :bfp:
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wanna_baby

4sndsgrt said:


> :wacko: I am in DISBELIEF.... This morning I got up and used the last $1 tree pregnancy test I had...(I was trying so hard not to use it today, but I did) anyways... nothing showed right, and I felt like crap :cry:"of course!"..
> So I just left there and went on to do my normal morning routine. Well, later I went back to the bathroom and checked it once again... and there was a light light line..... so I'm like, great! bet this is a evaporation line... and just tried to forget about it. Well..... today at lunch I decided to go buy one of those expensive test, just because the line didn't let me concentrate at all....So I ended up buying one of the digital clearblue test. I started holding my urine before I went to lunch, so as soon as I got to work I tested and....it said "*pregnant*!!!!":bfp:...!!! OMG OMG... Is this really true???? Am I really prego??? Advice please ladies.... haven't told anyone yet!!Should I test again tomorrow to make sure... AF is due this Friday, so today is my 12DPO...

it sounds like a sure prego to me... if you tested with a better brand and still got a line... 
Congrats to you!! :happydance:


----------



## 4sndsgrt

bumblebabes said:


> thats great news huni congrats:yipee:
> 
> i really hope i get my :bfp:
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you so much:flower: And you will, I'm sure it will be very soon!:winkwink:


----------



## 4sndsgrt

wanna_baby said:


> 4sndsgrt said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: I am in DISBELIEF.... This morning I got up and used the last $1 tree pregnancy test I had...(I was trying so hard not to use it today, but I did) anyways... nothing showed right, and I felt like crap :cry:"of course!"..
> So I just left there and went on to do my normal morning routine. Well, later I went back to the bathroom and checked it once again... and there was a light light line..... so I'm like, great! bet this is a evaporation line... and just tried to forget about it. Well..... today at lunch I decided to go buy one of those expensive test, just because the line didn't let me concentrate at all....So I ended up buying one of the digital clearblue test. I started holding my urine before I went to lunch, so as soon as I got to work I tested and....it said "*pregnant*!!!!":bfp:...!!! OMG OMG... Is this really true???? Am I really prego??? Advice please ladies.... haven't told anyone yet!!Should I test again tomorrow to make sure... AF is due this Friday, so today is my 12DPO...
> 
> it sounds like a sure prego to me... if you tested with a better brand and still got a line...
> Congrats to you!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Thank you so much:flower:


----------



## reversal

4sndsgrt said:


> :wacko: I am in DISBELIEF.... This morning I got up and used the last $1 tree pregnancy test I had...(I was trying so hard not to use it today, but I did) anyways... nothing showed right, and I felt like crap :cry:"of course!"..
> So I just left there and went on to do my normal morning routine. Well, later I went back to the bathroom and checked it once again... and there was a light light line..... so I'm like, great! bet this is a evaporation line... and just tried to forget about it. Well..... today at lunch I decided to go buy one of those expensive test, just because the line didn't let me concentrate at all....So I ended up buying one of the digital clearblue test. I started holding my urine before I went to lunch, so as soon as I got to work I tested and....it said "*pregnant*!!!!":bfp:...!!! OMG OMG... Is this really true???? Am I really prego??? Advice please ladies.... haven't told anyone yet!!Should I test again tomorrow to make sure... AF is due this Friday, so today is my 12DPO...

congratulations on bfp :happydance:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

4sndsgrt!! 

congrats to you!!! congrats to you!! awesome news!!


----------



## 32andttc

I test on the 9th, which is my five year old daughter's birthday (she is my only child & I've only been pregnant one other time, which resulted in 8 week miscarriage, and I've been married 8.5 yrs. and never prevented, so obviously I have fertility issues). Hopefully her bday will bring me some luck!


----------



## 4sndsgrt

32andttc said:


> I test on the 9th, which is my five year old daughter's birthday (she is my only child & I've only been pregnant one other time, which resulted in 8 week miscarriage, and I've been married 8.5 yrs. and never prevented, so obviously I have fertility issues). Hopefully her bday will bring me some luck!

Lots of :dust:your way, I hope everything goes great for you and that you get that :bfp: very very soon!:flower:


----------



## bumblebabes

32andttc said:


> I test on the 9th, which is my five year old daughter's birthday (she is my only child & I've only been pregnant one other time, which resulted in 8 week miscarriage, and I've been married 8.5 yrs. and never prevented, so obviously I have fertility issues). Hopefully her bday will bring me some luck!


i hope so
xxxxxxxbaby dust 2 u :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

Congratilations on all your BFPS!!! SO excited for you all!!! The 11th cant come soon enough! Went in for progesterone level check today, so hoping it is high! Not really any symptoms here besides gas! lol my poor belly!:blush:

:dust:Baby dust to all remaining testers!

And for those that got AF, stay positive because the time will come, and hopefully soon!:winkwink:


----------



## Lindyk

Hi Ladies please add me to the November testing I will be testing on the 9/10th.

A HUGE Congratulations to all the BFP's!!!!!! 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1286773200;1;28;11


----------



## Sherri81

Totally not getting excited since I am only 8DPO (I don't have a ticker as I don't have the room, and I felt my pregnancy loss tickers are too important to erase). So anyways, 8DPO and I bought a crap load of those cheap Dollar Store tests. Peed on one tonight and there is the lightest lightest of lines on it. I looked at it after the time limit (like an hour later), so technically it is invalid. I also know that these tests are the sh*ts, so that is why I am not going to get excited.

I tried taking a picture, but my camera is 6 years old and doesn't do good closeups so its too blurry to see anything.

As I said, its really too early to say for sure anyways. I used these tests with Devon and I had negatives up until 11DPO which is when I ran out of them. Then, I figured since it was still negative at 11DPO there was no way I could be pregnant. Acted like a non pregnant person, and just kept waiting for a period which never showed up. I looked a few weeks later at the old Dollar Store tests (yes I keep them for a bit :roll: ), and there were second lines on the last few then.

So anyways, lesson learned. Don't believe the Dollar Store tests. I did use an OPK just for the heck of it, and it did come up with a second line as well. Two days ago there wasn't one. Obviously this only means I am either picking up some LH or the slightest beginnings of HCG.

I still have 3 Dollar Store tests left, so I will keep using them. But NOT getting excited. I just figured since I started this TTC journey with all of you, I would fill you in on all of it.

Oh, and since everyone is always symptom checking, (I don't as AF and Pregnancy are far too similar), have fun with these:
-boobs that feel like they are on fire intermittently, and are noticably bigger
-mild heartburn
-tired
-exhibiting signs of a cold which just isn't turning into a full blown cold IE/ mild sore throat, stuffed nose... but it isn't going full bore with aches and everything else...
-diarrhea


----------



## Isos23

I wanted to say CONGRATS! to all of the ladies who have received :bfp: this month! What a great early present!

Wishing for lots of luck for the rest of us who are still waiting, and for all of you who didn't catch. :hug:

Wanted to add that I am feeling more and more pregnant by the day, if that doesn't sound weird. :happydance:

I was pregnant twice before with my ex husband, both natural miscarriages after 3-4 months, so feeling the same as before is a good sign to me!

I'm adding very sore and somewhat, veiny, bumpy and enlarged bosoms to my list of symptoms. I also have a strange taste come and go, like I'm tasting blood, as someone earlier said. I have a constant lower back ache, lots and LOTS of fatigue. This extreme exhaustion and wanting to take a nap after walking across a Target. :wacko: Still have the drippy cm, like af is showing up as I notice it, but whenever I check, nothing there. And now I am getting horrible heartburn, such that I can't lay down on my back at all at night without feeling like I'm about to vomit, as well as migraines that make me want to put my head in a vise and apply constant pressure. 

As of today I am 14d po and have tested 3 times since about 7 days po. All negative, but I know that they were all VERY early, and the past two times I was pregnant, I didn't even really know it until I was almost 2 months in. I am due to test on the 6th, but I might break down and test tomorrow morning. EEK!

Either way, _please please please_ send me luck and lots and lots of happy baby thoughts!!!!!


----------



## Goldy

Officially 9dpo, 4 more days to my hope and wishes. Wiped pink blood last night and though AF coming early, someone in another thread advised me that it could be implantation bleeding. Am keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## wanna_baby

SophieBee said:


> Hi all. Well, the :witch: got me today - no great surprise, but still a bit gutted. Oh well, onwards and upwards - I got myself a CBFM this month which I'm quite excited to start using, here's hoping it helps get me my BFP :happydance:
> 
> And I'm not leaving this thread quite yet - I'm on CD1 of a 26 day cycle, so I'll be testing again at the end of the month! Put me down for 29th November please :thumbup:

Sorry AF got you Sophie.... I'll put you down for the 29th!! G'luck next cycle.


----------



## wanna_baby

Sheeri, if it's happened in the past, where you saw a line on the dollar store test and it was true, it might just be true for this time too... Keep testing and hopefully you see stronger lines.... G'luck hun!!

Iso & Goldy, got my fingers crossed for you ladies... Lots of Baby dust :dust:

Let's see more :bfp: s on this thread!!!


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I think that I have finally nailed down o. I believe that I o'd on cd23 which makes me 10dpo now. Wannababy would u mind changing my date to Nov 9 that is the day af is due and I will not be testing unless she is late because after such a crazy cycle I doubt that I could possibly be preg but u never know.

Sheeri hope this is it for u and that u have a beautiful healthy full term baby.


----------



## SiBelle

Congrats on all the BFPs!! 
Sorry to hear about the AF visits. 
I'm still waiting for my temp to creep up. I've flatlined (low temp 4 days straight) but have all the symptoms of ov. 
We're doing day on day off since my dr. told me we may be doing it too much! lol! 
Good luck to all those testing today!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Can I change my test date too? I've decided to work on the theory that my cycle is 37 days, so that would mean I'll be testing on 29 November instead of 20th. :dohh:


----------



## Elhaym

I'm out ladies - AF sprung on me this morning.

Good luck to all testers! Onto cycle 3 for me! :thumbup:


----------



## wanna_baby

Katiekittykat and MommyV, I changed your testing dates.

SiBelle, I didn't even know there's such thing as too much BD... :haha:

I thought the more the better chances...


----------



## wanna_baby

Elhaym said:


> I'm out ladies - AF sprung on me this morning.
> 
> Good luck to all testers! Onto cycle 3 for me! :thumbup:

Sorry AF got you hun... :hugs:
G'luck for next cycle..


----------



## Sherri81

Nothing at all on the test this morning, 9dpo and with first morning urine. This is why I don't put much stock in last nights test. You can still just barely see that second line on last nights test, and it's still wide like the control line. That was the only reason I gave it a second thought. And when I asked hubby if the line was pink, he was like, no it's really light red. So it had colour...

Whatever. Tired today but that's just because I was suffering from insomnia all night.


----------



## fisher640

:witch:

14dpo = :bfn:

Onto December for me, good luck ladies!


----------



## kristin2010

I'm testing Nov. 7th if the AF stays away.


----------



## mum2millsxx

I was due to be testing Nov 8th but caved in and done one early :) got a :bfp: gl to everyone else testing :happydance: xx


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats!!!


----------



## Anne24

Hi All

I am new to this site. I am going to test in November some time around 18/19ish if :witch: doesn't show up :winkwink: Gl and :dust: to all.


----------



## Anne24

mum2millsxx said:


> I was due to be testing Nov 8th but caved in and done one early :) got a :bfp: gl to everyone else testing :happydance: xx

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## katiekittykat

Congratulations mum2millsxx


----------



## Anne24

PugMama22 said:


> anyone 2DPO?

I am 2 DPO feel no symptoms though


----------



## xsarahbellax

You're unlikely to get any symptoms until after implantation hun, so 8-10dpo x


----------



## Caroline:-)

Congrats to everyone who has a BFP! And :dust: to everyone still waiting...
I'm out though... :nope: evil :witch: got me yesterday... :cry: cycle #4 *will* be my month though! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## wanabe mum

Im out, af arrived 2day!!!!


----------



## hlynn

im 9dpo today..nothing much to report unfortunately..just some cramping which ive had since ovulation..and today its kinda turned into more of a pressure/tugging pulling crampiness..and the last couple days i broke out all over my face..besides that not much..probably isnt my month :( might test tomorrow at 10dpo and see what happens..dont wanna get my hopes up just to be let down ya know


----------



## Anne24

Can you plz put me down for 18th Nov? I joined this site just today and already feel so relieved.


----------



## aquamama

Suppose to test on the 11th. I am fighting the urge and going to wait. Its a very strange feeling this month. I usually just get cramps my first day on a cycle and its usually vicious. I have 6 more days and I am peeing every 30 minutes, dull cramps just movements and not really painful enough for an aspirin and I am trying to not take anything just in case. 
Actually I gave it a rest for a while and this was not even trying but the minute it happened I was like °wait a minute its one day before ovulation° Now I am hopeful again after months of putting it to rest. Feels like I am about to have my period early but this isn't possible, not logical I had no trauma or drama this month. I keep looking to see if I was bleeding, check everything seems normal. 
Its just like me though, when I stop pushing God s will happend. Pray for me folks I am hopeful for all the november testers!


----------



## Anne24

aquamama said:


> Suppose to test on the 11th. I am fighting the urge and going to wait. Its a very strange feeling this month. I usually just get cramps my first day on a cycle and its usually vicious. I have 6 more days and I am peeing every 30 minutes, dull cramps just movements and not really painful enough for an aspirin and I am trying to not take anything just in case.
> Actually I gave it a rest for a while and this was not even trying but the minute it happened I was like °wait a minute its one day before ovulation° Now I am hopeful again after months of putting it to rest. Feels like I am about to have my period early but this isn't possible, not logical I had no trauma or drama this month. I keep looking to see if I was bleeding, check everything seems normal.
> Its just like me though, when I stop pushing God s will happend. Pray for me folks I am hopeful for all the november testers!

I shall pray for you hun. Hope you do get a :bfp: this November. Good luck.


----------



## SiBelle

wanna_baby, yup, too much BD is what my dr told me!
I showed her my temp charts for the last year with the OV clearly highlighed and circles around all the dates we got busy. I've been off the pill for 18 months, we used "pull-out" (sorry tmi) until June this year and have been actively trying since. 
Apparently, she said that everyday and sometimes twice a day is not a good method. 
So now, we are dtd every 48hrs, which feels to me like not enough but we'll see! 
This is officially cycle#5 for us.


----------



## Cherrylicious

Testing the 26th :)


----------



## wanna_baby

fisher640 said:


> :witch:
> 
> 14dpo = :bfn:
> 
> Onto December for me, good luck ladies!

Sorry the witch got you fisher :hugs:
better luck next month!!


----------



## wanna_baby

mum2millsxx said:


> I was due to be testing Nov 8th but caved in and done one early :) got a :bfp: gl to everyone else testing :happydance: xx

that's fantastic!!! Congrats!! :happydance:
G'luck for the next 9 months!!


----------



## Rhiana79

Still no AF crossing fingers. Decided I'm going to test Saturday morning when my husbands at home and awake lol so will let you know. 

Still got sickness, fatigue, not sleeping, weird dreams, pressure and twinges in lower tummy and my emotions are all over the place. All feels very positive if you excuse the pun. 

Please keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## CbLbwantababy

I need to change my date...I will be testing on the 19th..


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

YAY good luck on the new BFP! :) I need to get some advice ladies! I started getting some abdominal pressure a couple days ago. I was a little sore when my cat crawled on me and then the next day the pressure started. I have been constipated but I feel that it is from the metformin. Today really hurts though and along with abdominal pressure I have reactal pressure and pain when I move quick or sit down quick. I am sorry if this is TMI, just wondering what is going on and if anyone has experienced anything like this before. 
I took a test today, even though I am only 9DPO, and got a BFN!:growlmad:
I know there's still time though!


----------



## Sherri81

I've never heard of Metformin causing constipation. Usually it would be the other bowel 'problem' that it would cause, so I'm not sure...

I wish I had have been here today when my OBGYN called. My husband answered and took the message, so I didn't get to ask her what I needed too. She said my progesterone level on my day 21 test (really day 23 because I ovulated on CD16... or so my OPK said...), was 24.6. She said this confirms ovulation.

BUT...

I don't know which unit of measurement she was using, so I don't really know what that measurement means. I was pretty sure that in Canada we use a different unit of measurements for serum progesterone tests. I thought she had also said previously (meaning at least 2 years or more ago), that she wanted to see me over 30 for ovulation and 40 for a pregnancy. Obviously my number with this cycle is nowhere close to either of those numbers. So now I am confused...

The only information I can find on expected progesterone levels in a cycle are with American values. So they say anything over a 5 means ovulation, which I obviously have, if we somehow switched to American measurements. They said a level of 20 or more could be indicative of a pregnancy.

The only information I could find on Canadian women and progesterone levels were women on boards saying on Clomid cycles that their progesterone levels were close to 100.

So I am clueless and frusterated all to hell!

I did get a positive OPK at the end of CD15, and I got another positive CD16. So I figured I must have picked the surge up right at the beginning. I had incredible side pains as well on the evening of CD16, so I was positive that was the moment I ovulated. But now, I don't know...

How did we change from needing a level of at least 30 for ovulation, down to whatever she deems it to be now??

And I saw another OBGYN while my regular one was on maternity leave a couple of years ago, and she said I needed to be over 40 just for ovulation. And I never even came close, with numbers hovering around 27-32, so she kept increasing my Clomid dose.

I am so confused.... Does anyone have any clue about Day 21 Progesterone levels and specifically Canadian charts for them??


----------



## Feelcrazy

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## xsarahbellax

I'm out.. AF got me this morning, a day early :-(


----------



## wanna_baby

Rhiana79 said:


> Still no AF crossing fingers. Decided I'm going to test Saturday morning when my husbands at home and awake lol so will let you know.
> 
> Still got sickness, fatigue, not sleeping, weird dreams, pressure and twinges in lower tummy and my emotions are all over the place. All feels very positive if you excuse the pun.
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me

GOt my fingers crossed for you.. G'luck testing on Saturday....


----------



## katiekittykat

Sorry to hear that xsarahbellax - good luck for next cycle.

FXed for you Rhiana79 :dust:


----------



## SiBelle

Temp went up today, woohoo!! 
I'm crossing my fingers that I get a BFP before my birthday, this would be the best present! I will try to wait to test on Nov 19th. Keeping my fingers crossed! 
Will DTD tonight, of course, just in case, and because it's the weekend woohoo! lol! 
Have a great weekend and good luck to those testing!


----------



## gilmore85

hey ladies :hi:

is it too late to join will be testing on 14th November if :witch: doesn't get me first!!


----------



## lilwelsh1

i tested this morning @ 12dpo had a line in the result window but it looked like an evap line so i will be re-testing in a week! Yes one whole week lol. Heres hoping for a bfp and a super sticky bean for xmas!! Lots of luck and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## kelzyboo

i've got a tesco HPT lying around and i wondered how much HCG it detects and when i could get a pos result on it. Im only 9DPO so i'm thinking give it 2 days then test?


----------



## MommyV

I'm out ladies af came this am. Gl to everybody testing. Hope to see lots more bfp's.


----------



## Anne24

I am 3/4 DPO as of today. Have been wet down there since morning(sorry if its TMI) and have EWCM when i wipe. This is pretty unusual for me as I normally have a dry run for about a week once ovulation is over. Any idea what does this indicate? Dont wanna be optimistic though. Baby dust to all of us.


----------



## SunnyInCali

Hope I can still join you all :)

I will be testing on Nov 16th. 4th month TTC #1. Had a dream last night that I was pregnant and having contractions, and then going through labor. Ended up with a beautiful baby...I guess my wishes are taking over my dreams...heheh..

Hope this is the month for us! :cloud9:


----------



## TellerHn

Hello, I am new around here and wanted to give a very happy update!

My husband and I just began TTC in October and very miraculously, I tested yesterday and today with BFP's each time! (tested w/ First Response and First Response Digital) We appear to be very newly pregnant! 

Am trying not to get too excited yet as I know the first few weeks and months can be precarious....just last night, I woke up to go pee and noticed my boobs no longer felt very sore...a little scary. I will hope for a healthy pregnancy all the way through, but am trying to have few expectations early on. 

I want to send huge amounts of encouragement out there. I never would have dreamt it could have happened this way for me--I've had some health problems I've been struggling with over the last year (which only very recently have been resolved), and I have found charting my temps doesn't work due to different waking times during the week, so I relied solely on my general knowledge of my cycles and when I was likely to be ovulating, and then my cervical mucous. 

I am 32, and my husband is 37
Beginning ten days ago (2-3 days after I ovulated) I woke up with very sore bbs, esp. at night and first thing in the a.m. 

Started also having a strong bloaty sensation throughout the day that's continuing, still, though it's milder now--as though I'd eaten a gigantic meal that pushed my stomach out and was even achey at times. Hunger pangs woke me up a few times in the night (which has never happened before), and I had a little bit of cramping just in the last few days. I've been having mild backaches, too. 

Very best wishes to everyone here! Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Sherri81

10DPO here, and although I decided to not to test... well, I changed my mind, lol. Look, if there is a pee stick in my house, I am going to pee on it. And this time I had 2 pee sticks in my house :roll:

It was second morning urine (see I really wasn't going to test). I did the Dollar Store test, nothing. Then, because I like wasting money apparently, I did the First Response. It looked like it was heading for a nothing, and then, all of a sudden, a light line showed up. It was within the time limit, and there is colour, and it is obvious that there is a line there (even though I tried to post a pic under the Loss Support Forum, Under the StillBorn and Neonatal loss section, in Huggle's Journal), and so anyways, it didn't show up well on the pic because it was my stupid camera phone.

Not getting excited as of yet, as obviously, being so early on, anything can happen. Have already done a Beta HCG test at the hospital and am currently awaiting results. Until then I have been told to restart Prenatal Vitamins, aspirin, and Prometrium, just to do everything to help it along its way.


----------



## Anne24

OMG thats great news. Congratulations.


----------



## Sherri81

Blood test results are in, and I am cautiously expecting (since I am not even due for my period yet :roll: )

The lab considers below 5 not pregnant, 5-24 questionable, and 25 or over a definate pregnant. I am at a 22.4 right now, which would normally make me questionable, however, since I am so early in, these are good numbers.

It still does mean that it could go any way at this point though. The hope is, obviously, that it will take.

So I guess I am 3 weeks 2 days right now... almost 3 weeks 3 days :roll: Hey, in my case, every single day matters.


----------



## reversal

Sherri81 said:


> Blood test results are in, and I am cautiously expecting (since I am not even due for my period yet :roll: )
> 
> The lab considers below 5 not pregnant, 5-24 questionable, and 25 or over a definate pregnant. I am at a 22.4 right now, which would normally make me questionable, however, since I am so early in, these are good numbers.
> 
> It still does mean that it could go any way at this point though. The hope is, obviously, that it will take.
> 
> So I guess I am 3 weeks 2 days right now... almost 3 weeks 3 days :roll: Hey, in my case, every single day matters.

I hope its a bfp and a lovely sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## kelzyboo

Congrats sherri, so happy you got your BFP!
Fx'd you have a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi all, AF was suppose to show up on the 1st but nothing so far,i'm on clomid so will wait until Sunday to test


----------



## AmorT

Congrats everyone on your :bfp:


----------



## _pinky_

Hi can you please add me?

I will be testing NOVEMBER 10th. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Nightnurse

Well it looks like AF is on her way,CM is looking a little brown,will update tonight


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

Just checking in on everyone! Sherri that is great news! I hope that all goes well and thay baby sticks! Are you having youe hcg levels checked again?


----------



## Newlywed52810

Ok sooooooo...

I was supposed to get AF last Tuesday Nov. 2. Nothing yet though, not even a drop of spotting (I spot every month about a week before), we're talking nothing. Except clear/white discharge. I have thought AF arrived so many times this week and ran to the bathroom and nothing.

Funny thing is, after actively TTC for the past two months, we decided to cool it for October, I have no idea when I ovulated or anything. I have a rough idea, but I dont think we BD'd in close proximity at all.

Anyway, I'm trying to wait until I'm a full week late to test because I am terrified of seeing a negative HPT. I know that's probably nuts, but it's how my brain works.

This is nerve wracking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluejen

Rhiana79 said:


> Still no AF crossing fingers. Decided I'm going to test Saturday morning when my husbands at home and awake lol so will let you know.
> 
> Still got sickness, fatigue, not sleeping, weird dreams, pressure and twinges in lower tummy and my emotions are all over the place. All feels very positive if you excuse the pun.
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed for me

Hey babe! How are you getting on? Have you tested again? xx:hugs:


----------



## Rhiana79

bluejen said:


> Hey babe! How are you getting on? Have you tested again? xx:hugs:

hi Hun, had some spotting on Friday night and thought that af was coming so didn't test this morning. It's turned into nothing though, had some cramps this evening and got upset but that was a bad stomach. I keep thinking I'm out but then it turns out maybe not. 

Unless af turns up overnight I'm testing in the morning, it's driving me mad not knowing either way xx hope you're feeling ok xx


----------



## bluejen

Rhiana79 said:


> bluejen said:
> 
> 
> Hey babe! How are you getting on? Have you tested again? xx:hugs:
> 
> hi Hun, had some spotting on Friday night and thought that af was coming so didn't test this morning. It's turned into nothing though, had some cramps this evening and got upset but that was a bad stomach. I keep thinking I'm out but then it turns out maybe not.
> 
> Unless af turns up overnight I'm testing in the morning, it's driving me mad not knowing either way xx hope you're feeling ok xxClick to expand...

I have EVERYTHING crossed for you! You seem to be having the same symptoms as me and AF was due on the same day.... :happydance:

I hope we get to be bump buddies!

I had the most awful time last couple of days, my m/s seemed to be coming out the other end! :blush:

I'm sure there is worse (and much much better to come though!)

Good Luck babe, hope to get the :bfp: report from you soooon! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sherri81

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. So far I am still trying to be realistic. Its still so early. I plugged my dates and stuff into a calculator and apparently, with the date I am sure I ovulated on, I am 3 weeks 4 days. Woo hoo!! Already a day ahead of what I thought :roll:

Nothing really to report. In the way of symptoms, not much. Obviously that has me slightly worried, but I don't think I had too much with Devon either, and not this early obviously as I didn't even get a positive with her until I was almost 4 days late.

My first symptom really is always a cold, or having cold like symptoms. I can remember every one of my BFPs starting out like this. Basically I usually get a mild sore throat and a stuffed up nose. So of course I think a cold is coming on, but it never gets worse, and it never gets better... So this is what really prompted me to test this time around. I was feeling sick starting at least a week and a half ago, but I would never have gotten a positive then. And I wasn't getting better either.

I have very bad cramps right now, and some bloating. The cramps I remember from Devon. I wore a pad from the day AF was due until the day I tested, because I was sure the cramps were AF coming. So the cramps I can live with. The bloating I assume is because of hormones and also because my uterus was barely just back to size and now this.

Not much in the way of peeing lots, or nausea. Mild heartburn now and again, but I would have just chalked it up to a normal everyday thing. Basically, not much to show that I am pregnant.

Boobs hurt a bit every now and again, but not bad. When they do, its kind of a burning.


----------



## bumblebabes

GOT MY :bfp:
THIS MORNING STILL CANT BELIEVE IT
AT 12DPO

I'M SO HAPPY:happydance::happydance::happydance:XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

Congratulations bumble!!! I wish you a H&H 9 months!! Did you have any symptoms?


----------



## vanillastar

bumblebabes said:


> GOT MY :bfp:
> THIS MORNING STILL CANT BELIEVE IT
> AT 12DPO
> 
> I'M SO HAPPY:happydance::happydance::happydance:XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Congrats!


----------



## hlynn

bumblebabes said:


> GOT MY :bfp:
> THIS MORNING STILL CANT BELIEVE IT
> AT 12DPO
> 
> I'M SO HAPPY:happydance::happydance::happydance:XXXXXXXXXXXXX

congrats! was this the first time u tested?


----------



## wantingbaby

I'll be testing on November 16!


----------



## Rhiana79

BFN :( gutted. Still no AF. Don't know what's happening


----------



## bluejen

Rhiana79 said:


> BFN :( gutted. Still no AF. Don't know what's happening

It must be so frustrating for you.:hugs:

It seems strange you are having so many symptoms. Have you thought about going to the doctors? What tests are you using? 

Keeping fx for you xxxx


----------



## bluejen

Newlywed52810 said:


> I have thought AF arrived so many times this week and ran to the bathroom and nothing.

I am still having this now! It's so strange, you think you know your own body, I mean, how many AF s have I had in my life?! I got that sensation 5/6 times a day before testing and have had it maybe 1/2 times every other day after. It's quite scary. xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## bumblebabes

w8ing4mrcl said:


> Congratulations bumble!!! I wish you a H&H 9 months!! Did you have any symptoms?

i think i implanted at 8dpo becauce that when i started gettin a few symptoms 
i started gettin twings in my boobs and my nipples were tender (very sorry 2day) also have twings in my stomach on both sides and the lower part of my stomach
at 10dpo when i went 2 the toilet and wiped i had light brown cm thought my period was cumin early was so disheartened :cry: but then i new it was 2 early because my period is always on time
these were my my symptoms pet, i hope they help 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rhiana79

bluejen said:


> Rhiana79 said:
> 
> 
> BFN :( gutted. Still no AF. Don't know what's happening
> 
> It must be so frustrating for you.:hugs:
> 
> It seems strange you are having so many symptoms. Have you thought about going to the doctors? What tests are you using?
> 
> Keeping fx for you xxxxClick to expand...

I'm going to go to the docs next week. I feel pretty stupid if I'm honest. All these symptoms and nothing.


----------



## baileysmom85

november tester- first month trying hoping for a bfp af is due nov 21


----------



## Sherri81

Rgiana, don't feel stupid for going to the Dr and getting things checked out. At this point I think its the only thing that can be done. Ask them to do blood work on you so at least you know what is happening. And if you have a negative blood test, then at least there are things you can take to get your period started.


----------



## Groovychick

Wishing you girls masses of luck and :dust:!


----------



## wanna_baby

Congrats to the ladies with the :bfp: s 
so happy for you ladies... 

I've added the new ones... g'luck ladies...


----------



## Anne24

Ladies anything new any body? One question how does one keep down the stress? I am going crazy at the moment.


----------



## aquamama

I am counting down, lots of cramps still, light. Different from any other month I ever had. I keep asking myself if its just psychological, since I am feeling all weird and I read that you do not get symptoms until after a positive, but I have a 26 day cycle which is shorter than the normal...... slight nausea I am not craving grease as usual or chocolate before period but just wanted a diet soda in the middle of the afternoon 2 days in a row with nausea. I keep scanning all I have eaten during that day. I love to eat needless to say and now I just feel no real appetite..dry mouth. I baked banana bread, I would usually JUMP on it, but I am not motivated. I couldnt keep it to myself I had to tell someone, told my MIL we are very good friends heheh She thinks this time could be a positive as 3 years ago I had miscarriage at the same time......its usually my time of the yearor not.

I am just ranting really


----------



## MissSazra

Can I join please? I'll be testing November 19th. No symptoms yet, but is very early on for me at the moment!


----------



## aquamama

Anne24 said:


> Ladies anything new any body? One question how does one keep down the stress? I am going crazy at the moment.

Nothing new Anne. Try to keep busy. I am counting the days too! I am a bit nervous, although I have great intuition I never TRUST myself to be right...and I feel even its surreal.....

I am right there with you and fingers crossed! No matter the results, there is always next month!


----------



## ashalee

Hello Girls well i cudnt wait anymore so i took a test yesterday and got BFP :) :) So far ive took 4 tests lol and they have all came up BFP :) Im just 11 days past O!! Im very excited good lucks to all the girls xxxxxxx


----------



## aquamama

ashalee said:


> Hello Girls well i cudnt wait anymore so i took a test yesterday and got BFP :) :) So far ive took 4 tests lol and they have all came up BFP :) Im just 11 days past O!! Im very excited good lucks to all the girls xxxxxxx

OMG! I love good news congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Anne24

ashalee said:


> Hello Girls well i cudnt wait anymore so i took a test yesterday and got BFP :) :) So far ive took 4 tests lol and they have all came up BFP :) Im just 11 days past O!! Im very excited good lucks to all the girls xxxxxxx

Yooooowhooooooooooo congrats !!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Anne24

aquamama said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies anything new any body? One question how does one keep down the stress? I am going crazy at the moment.
> 
> Nothing new Anne. Try to keep busy. I am counting the days too! I am a bit nervous, although I have great intuition I never TRUST myself to be right...and I feel even its surreal.....
> 
> I am right there with you and fingers crossed! No matter the results, there is always next month!Click to expand...

I shall pray for you hun for this month for you to be lucky. I feel so relieved having joined this site, get so much support here. Hope this is the month for us.


----------



## flyingduster

I haven't been on here for a bit, but YAY for all the BFP's so far!!!! I'm still not even due to O until later this week, but my fingers are crossed for us all!!!! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Sideways 8

Please add me to November 22!


----------



## future_momma

I will test November 21. I got a PEAK this morning on my CBFM!!!


----------



## hlynn

congrats on all the BFPs this month..im 12dpo..not too many symptoms to report..lots of cramping that has been going on since ovulation..lots of creamy CM that increased even more today..a little bit of neasea & bloating started yesterday and today..not getting my hopes up yet because all of these can also mean AF is coming..sorry if TMI..today i felt a gush and thought maybe AF came really early (usually 15dpo is when she comes) and i went to bathroom to see and it was a bunch of CM..i was surprised because this has never happened except right before AF..like usually a couple minutes or an hour..idk what that means exactly lol..how is everyone else doing?


----------



## ncmommy

The witch got me, off to next month!


----------



## bumblebabes

hlynn said:


> bumblebabes said:
> 
> 
> GOT MY :bfp:
> THIS MORNING STILL CANT BELIEVE IT
> AT 12DPO
> 
> I'M SO HAPPY:happydance::happydance::happydance:XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> congrats! was this the first time u tested?Click to expand...

yea it was huni, tried 2 hold out but i cracked and tested at 12dpo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Squeeker

I'm testing Nov. 10!


----------



## hlynn

bumblebabes said:


> hlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumblebabes said:
> 
> 
> GOT MY :bfp:
> THIS MORNING STILL CANT BELIEVE IT
> AT 12DPO
> 
> I'M SO HAPPY:happydance::happydance::happydance:XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> congrats! was this the first time u tested?Click to expand...
> 
> yea it was huni, tried 2 hold out but i cracked and tested at 12dpo
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

well that is awesome! i tested at 10dpo with a :bfn: so im not too hopeful now..i know that its early everyone says but i used a FRER that is supposed to tell u 6 days before u miss a period..so i figured it would be positive if i was by 10dpo? ill be 13dpo tomorrow and im tempted to test..i got 3 tests left so they keep looking at me when i walk in! lol :wacko:


----------



## gilmore85

OMG in so much pain right now i could :cry:

my right breast is really hurting to the point where the only thing that seems to take an edge off the pain is to hold it! bearing in mind that i am at work in an open plan office its not really the best solution! :dohh:


----------



## wanna_baby

ashalee said:


> Hello Girls well i cudnt wait anymore so i took a test yesterday and got BFP :) :) So far ive took 4 tests lol and they have all came up BFP :) Im just 11 days past O!! Im very excited good lucks to all the girls xxxxxxx

Congrats Ashalee!! :happydance:
That's great news... Have a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Inbetweener

Well I am 2 days late and AF is no where to be seen !!

I did a test on the day AF was due and it was a BFN. I dont understand what happening or where its gone. Im usually quite regular, its very strange. Surely if I was pg I would be getting BFP's by now ??


----------



## Fallen Angel

Loving all the positivity in here (thanks Helen for dragging me over).

I got a positive OPK on Friday AND Saturday :? so I'm going to test on 21st November.

But before then, I rekcon oor Helen is going to get a :bfp: tomorrow, dunno why, but I can feel it in my bones - come on :yellow: bring my Clomid Buddy a :bfp: & :baby: :dust: xxx


----------



## Rhiana79

bluejen said:


> Rhiana79 said:
> 
> 
> BFN :( gutted. Still no AF. Don't know what's happening
> 
> It must be so frustrating for you.:hugs:
> 
> It seems strange you are having so many symptoms. Have you thought about going to the doctors? What tests are you using?
> 
> Keeping fx for you xxxxClick to expand...

I used 2 suresign early responses before AF was due and used a Clear blue normal on sunday - still no AF. 

Cramps have gone completly. Just some pinky brown tinged CM for the last 2 days.

I'm never late


----------



## Rhiana79

Inbetweener said:


> Well I am 2 days late and AF is no where to be seen !!
> 
> I did a test on the day AF was due and it was a BFN. I dont understand what happening or where its gone. Im usually quite regular, its very strange. Surely if I was pg I would be getting BFP's by now ??

I've got the same thing - AF is 7 days late now and 3 BFN's (1- 4 days before AF due, 1 -day due and 1 -6 days late)


----------



## russians123

can i join? I'll be testing on nov 17th!!! Thanks!!! :)


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

Okay ladies so I took a test last night on CD26..BFN..this morning I had a rise in my BBT..from 97.6 to 98.1 and I am having AF cramps. Cervix is low and firm so I am really confused about the temp rise!
Congrats Ashalee!
Rhiana are you going to go get a blood test done?


----------



## aquamama

I shall pray for you hun for this month for you to be lucky. I feel so relieved having joined this site, get so much support here. Hope this is the month for us.[/QUOTE]

2 days to goooo... I didn't buy a test. I will not waste another box for nothing. I will be a good girl and wait with you Anna:hugs:

Support is what we all need or might just go bonkers! How are you?


----------



## reversal

congratulations ashlee on your bfp
I took a test this morning AGAIN:haha: and bfn and af feels live she'll show maybe tonight 
good luck to you all


----------



## Anne24

aquamama said:


> I shall pray for you hun for this month for you to be lucky. I feel so relieved having joined this site, get so much support here. Hope this is the month for us.

2 days to goooo... I didn't buy a test. I will not waste another box for nothing. I will be a good girl and wait with you Anna:hugs:

Support is what we all need or might just go bonkers! How are you?[/QUOTE]

I am doing good hun just a little stressed:dohh: But I guess we are all stressed during this 2ww. I am so excited for you, fingers and toes crossed. Any symptoms so far hun?


----------



## aquamama

Anne24 said:


> aquamama said:
> 
> 
> I shall pray for you hun for this month for you to be lucky. I feel so relieved having joined this site, get so much support here. Hope this is the month for us.
> 
> 2 days to goooo... I didn't buy a test. I will not waste another box for nothing. I will be a good girl and wait with you Anna:hugs:
> 
> Support is what we all need or might just go bonkers! How are you?Click to expand...

I am doing good hun just a little stressed:dohh: But I guess we are all stressed during this 2ww. I am so excited for you, fingers and toes crossed. Any symptoms so far hun?[/QUOTE]

cramps, just comes and goes. slight headache..during the weekend, I really thought my period was coming early. Slightly irritated, more the PMS signs to me. I just do not normally have cramps until the first day. All weekend, nausea which has died down. I am just genuinely nervous! lol So much for keeping calm and collected! I just feel different. Then again all this might be just psychological. Of course the sore nipples...ect Also signs of PMS... so until I take that test I will not KNOW anything! I feel like beef and stewing. Trying to keep busy, my house is SPOTLESS! lol (I have an over-fed, emotional, and hyper Tibetan terrier) its hard to keep a house clean with him! so you can imagine how I have been busy. hehehehe 
I am telling my brain to remain together whatever the results and I wasn't even trying, soooooo yeah. I am buying the tests on Wednesday taking it the 11th at midnight LOL. If positive I dont know where I will put myself.

so ranting again, feel free to rant Anna hehehe reading others actually calm nerves. Free therapy. And whenever there is a positive, you feel like it can be you too. !


----------



## Anne24

aquamama said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aquamama said:
> 
> 
> I shall pray for you hun for this month for you to be lucky. I feel so relieved having joined this site, get so much support here. Hope this is the month for us.
> 
> 2 days to goooo... I didn't buy a test. I will not waste another box for nothing. I will be a good girl and wait with you Anna:hugs:
> 
> Support is what we all need or might just go bonkers! How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> I am doing good hun just a little stressed:dohh: But I guess we are all stressed during this 2ww. I am so excited for you, fingers and toes crossed. Any symptoms so far hun?Click to expand...

cramps, just comes and goes. slight headache..during the weekend, I really thought my period was coming early. Slightly irritated, more the PMS signs to me. I just do not normally have cramps until the first day. All weekend, nausea which has died down. I am just genuinely nervous! lol So much for keeping calm and collected! I just feel different. Then again all this might be just psychological. Of course the sore nipples...ect Also signs of PMS... so until I take that test I will not KNOW anything! I feel like beef and stewing. Trying to keep busy, my house is SPOTLESS! lol (I have an over-fed, emotional, and hyper Tibetan terrier) its hard to keep a house clean with him! so you can imagine how I have been busy. hehehehe 
I am telling my brain to remain together whatever the results and I wasn't even trying, soooooo yeah. I am buying the tests on Wednesday taking it the 11th at midnight LOL. If positive I dont know where I will put myself.

so ranting again, feel free to rant Anna hehehe reading others actually calm nerves. Free therapy. And whenever there is a positive, you feel like it can be you too. ![/QUOTE]

Symptoms sound encouraging to me hun. Good that you are keeping yourself busy with your Terrier. And ranting YES we can go on and on and on :haha: When do you plan to test?


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey girls, just realised I'm actually still in with a chance of a November BFP! 
OK, so I missed out last cycle when AF arrived on 3rd... but my next AF would be due on December 1st - so I could still get a BFP this month!!!! So if you could add me to the list again for December 30th please!!!!
How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Pinga

I'm out, the :witch: just got me.


----------



## Eliza_V

Cautiously announcing my :BFP: .. Was meant to test on the 12th but tested at 11DPO.. :)

If this is the one, then I hope my BFP-luck rubs off on everyone else here! (If I'm wrong, then I still wish you all luck anyway!) :)

:dust:


----------



## Eliza_V

whoops I meant * :bfp:


----------



## Anne24

vixiepoo said:


> Cautiously announcing my :BFP: .. Was meant to test on the 12th but tested at 11DPO.. :)
> 
> If this is the one, then I hope my BFP-luck rubs off on everyone else here! (If I'm wrong, then I still wish you all luck anyway!) :)
> 
> :dust:

Wow wow wow congratulations hun and good luck for a healthy pregnancy :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## reversal

vixiepoo said:


> whoops I meant * :bfp:

congratulations h&h 9 months x


----------



## Anne24

Caroline:-) said:


> Hey girls, just realised I'm actually still in with a chance of a November BFP!
> OK, so I missed out last cycle when AF arrived on 3rd... but my next AF would be due on December 1st - so I could still get a BFP this month!!!! So if you could add me to the list again for December 30th please!!!!
> How's everyone else doing?

Correct me if I am wrong but I think you meant 30th November and not December. I am doing good hun. Due for AF on 17th though not very hopeful this month :nope: Good luck to you.


----------



## Eliza_V

Thanks everyone :) :dust: to all xxx


----------



## MrsHennieB

Hi ladies! Can you add me for the 11th November please? 4 and a half years ttc; first Clomid cycle! Everything crossed for all the November testers!! 
:dust:


----------



## Eliza_V

Good Luck MrsHennieB!! :dust:

xx


----------



## Goldy

Am out AF came 2 days early


----------



## Eliza_V

Sorry to hear that Goldy, hope you get it next cycle! xx


----------



## sanaz

I am supposed to get AF on Nov. 16th. So I guess if I do not get it I will test on the 16th. Fingers crossed ......


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

Congrats Vixie!!!!! H&H 9 months!!!! :)

My progesterone levels were a 28! yay, that confirms ovulation at least!


----------



## sma1588

hey ladies, havnt read through the pages yet but i hope u all dont mind if i join....

im going to test on the 25th and after probly(dont know how long this cycle will b)


----------



## Goldy

Welcome Sma1588, you are very much welcome, my new testing date is november 30th


----------



## sma1588

thanks, i hope for the bet for all of us!


----------



## carterclan02

Hi ladies,
I am new to this site..I have been ttc 2 months now..I am on CD 15 and am entering the tww..I plan to start testing Nov the 18th..Praying for a BFP...Wishing you all the best of luck..


----------



## gilmore85

well ladies i caved and tested last night with first response :bfn: 

and then tested again this morning with fmu and thought i had what i thought was the beginning of a very faint line but that only appeared after i had prodded the test window a couple of times out of frustration so im putting that down as a :bfn: as well :haha:

not that down about the result cos its still early but at least i've got that urge to poas out the way with and now i can just wait and see if :witch: shows up

congrats to all the ladies so far with their :bfp: 

fx for the rest of us

:dust:


----------



## Impatient TTC

Hey all, 

I'm 21 days into my cycle, got a positive OPK on Sunday, so guessing my AF is due to arrive on around the 21st....thinking I might test on 17th - don't think I'll be able to wait any longer than that. Am already looking out for signs which is ridiculous I know.

Nice to know lots of people in the same boat!


----------



## trixie15

Hi, I will be testing on the 15th. The wait is killing me!!!!


----------



## Impatient TTC

trixie15 said:


> Hi, I will be testing on the 15th. The wait is killing me!!!!

Eek me too! How long have you been TTC?

We've given it quite a good shot this month so have fingers Xd. Plus it's our first try of OPK's - have heard good things and read good reviews on amazon which got me excited!


----------



## candycane123

May I join please im testing nov. 18 :dohh:


----------



## Lisa40

Hi everyone,

Wondered if I could jump in on this thread, my partner and I have been NTNP since January but we really thought that it would have happened by now, so we have been actively TTC for 2 months. Like everyone else I'm getting a little obsessed now lol. 

Not too sure on my cycle as can be anywhere between 28 and 35 days at times so just have to do lots of :sex: at the moment in the hope that we get some good :spermy: and get our first :bfp:

:witch: is due latest 26th November, earliest 19th November so will try to wait until the 26th for testing, if I make it that far without :witch:

Good luck to all November Testers and :dust: to you all.

Lisa


----------



## Chocciebutton

As I posted earlier , my period is due tomorrow 10th....I have been ttc for 4 months now (I have virtually no chance due to medical condition) I am also 38 .I had 2 children prior to my condition so I have been pregnant in past. I have been using the early pregnancy test strips and they are all negative, but today I have been sick twice and feel really tired...what I want to know is ..have any of you used these early tests and if so did you find them accurate? I feel so unwell I cant even get to the shops to get another test 
(dont drive and shops are 7 miles away) I would be sick on a bus!!!!


----------



## Chocciebutton

...also my mouth is full of blood blisters and my nose is bleeding...I know I should go to the docs...but my husband isnt around at the mo and I really cant face the walk there


----------



## Impatient TTC

Lisa40 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wondered if I could jump in on this thread, my partner and I have been NTNP since January but we really thought that it would have happened by now, so we have been actively TTC for 2 months. Like everyone else I'm getting a little obsessed now lol.
> 
> Not too sure on my cycle as can be anywhere between 28 and 35 days at times so just have to do lots of :sex: at the moment in the hope that we get some good :spermy: and get our first :bfp:
> 
> :witch: is due latest 26th November, earliest 19th November so will try to wait until the 26th for testing, if I make it that far without :witch:
> 
> Good luck to all November Testers and :dust: to you all.
> 
> Lisa


Hope you do manage to wait til 26th...I really should wait until 22nd but don't have the will power I don't think. Hmm. Plus I have a hen do on 20th so feel I should know if I can drink or not (any excuse to do a test early!).

We :sex: twice on my 1st + OPK day and then once on the second. Ought to tonight too to be sure, but have been :sex: at least every other day since CD6 I think. Eek you'd think there'd be enough :spermy: to make it happen wouldn't you!

Good luck to you all and hope the :witch: stays away!


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah it's so tempting to test early but I've had so many negatives that I think I can wait this time. Once thought I was 9 days late and was so certain but.... I was just on a long cycle lol.
I know what you mean about the little swimmers though, you get about 40,000,000 each time and I only need 1 to make it, I guess they are like normal guys though and won't stop to ask for directions! Hehe x


----------



## Impatient TTC

Hehe true. Have been putting a pillow under my hips and falling asleep like that just to give them a little assistance! How long have you been TTC? I thought I had a regular-ish cycle until last month when it was 35 days. Made me realise the days I thought I was O ing were wrong so can't remember if we did it at the right time. So I feel like this month we've given it a proper shot. We shall see.

Hmm I know I should save money on PTs and just wait to see if AF arrives but I just can't! Plus I have 2 FR tests sat waiting so it's even harder to wait!


----------



## Lisa40

We've really only been actively trying last month and this one, but I've been off the pill since January. There always seems to have been some reason why we didn't BD at the right time so far though. October we only BD once and that was about 7 days before O but I didn't realise it at the time lol. Like you though we are trying to give it a proper go for nov and had BD every other day for a week now and will carry on until this weekend just to be sure. My partner can't believe his luck haha!

I'll have to try the pillow though I've not done that before
x


----------



## Impatient TTC

Haha my hubby was like that at first, but think the novelty might be wearing off. Cue the saucy underwear now I think!

Yeah I came off the pill in June time I think it was, as wanted to give it a little time to get out of my system. But then we were careful until September. Wish we hadn't been now!

Sounds like you've given it a good shot this month, fingers crossed for a :bfp: for both of us! Not sure what i'd do, i'd be so excited! Try not to picture it too much as feel like it's tempting fate, but then again maybe some positive thinking would help!


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah definite PMA this month, you'll have to keep me posted if you test on the 20th, fingers crossed for both of us. Just arrived at work so I'd better go, but I'll be back later to continue the madness haha
x


----------



## wanna_baby

vixiepoo said:


> Cautiously announcing my :BFP: .. Was meant to test on the 12th but tested at 11DPO.. :)
> 
> If this is the one, then I hope my BFP-luck rubs off on everyone else here! (If I'm wrong, then I still wish you all luck anyway!) :)
> 
> :dust:

Congrats on the :bfp: wish you a H&H 9 months!! Hopefully your luck rubs on to us all...


----------



## wanna_baby

Chocciebutton said:


> ...also my mouth is full of blood blisters and my nose is bleeding...I know I should go to the docs...but my husband isnt around at the mo and I really cant face the walk there

Hi,
I've never heard of blood blisters and bleeding nose as a pregnancy sympton. I think you should go to the doc. ASAP. This might actually prevent you from getting the :bfp:
G'luck hun!


----------



## Rhiana79

:witch: came this morning 8 days late.

I don't know what happened I had so many symptoms....:wacko:

Anyway gonna lurk for a few days as I'm very embarassed and feel very stupid :nope:


----------



## gilmore85

Rhiana79 said:


> :witch: came this morning 8 days late.
> 
> I don't know what happened I had so many symptoms....:wacko:
> 
> Anyway gonna lurk for a few days as I'm very embarassed and feel very stupid :nope:

no need to be embarassed! 

we all do the same thing and convince ourselves so much thats why its good to let things out on here or we would drive ourselves crazy!


----------



## wanna_baby

Rhiana79 said:


> :witch: came this morning 8 days late.
> 
> I don't know what happened I had so many symptoms....:wacko:
> 
> Anyway gonna lurk for a few days as I'm very embarassed and feel very stupid :nope:

awww.. sorry :af: got you hun.... Don't feel embarrased... I think we all go through that.. I was so sure last month was the month as I was feeling all different symptoms that I've never felt before... I think it's just that we pay close attention to all the body changes when we are TTC, that we notice things we haven't noticed before....

Don't loose hope and keep trying for next month!!

Lotsa baby dust to all... :dust:


----------



## Anne24

Rhiana79 said:


> :witch: came this morning 8 days late.
> 
> I don't know what happened I had so many symptoms....:wacko:
> 
> Anyway gonna lurk for a few days as I'm very embarassed and feel very stupid :nope:

There is no need to be embarrassed hun. In my first cycle of TTC I was only 2 days late. Ask me how frustrating it was. And to think of that you are 8 days late :hugs: However there is always a next month and then there is BnB :hugs:


----------



## Inbetweener

Oh Rhianna I have ben looking out for a post from you as I am in a similar situation. I am now 3 days late and still no AF and had a BFN 3 days ago on a FR test. I am so confused. Dont know whether to test again or not. I had a chemical pg last month so am wondering of its mucked my cycle up !! never had one this long before though :(


----------



## wanna_baby

K I keep hearing about chemical pregnancies... Can someone please explain to me what those are??
Thanks,


----------



## MrsMatt

wanna_baby said:


> K I keep hearing about chemical pregnancies... Can someone please explain to me what those are??
> Thanks,

A chemical pregnancy is when you test early (before period due) and get a BFP... but then sadly have a miscarriage before the foetus is at a stage where its heartbeat would have shown up on a scan....


----------



## hlynn

wanna_baby said:


> K I keep hearing about chemical pregnancies... Can someone please explain to me what those are??
> Thanks,

i had one in february..how it was explained to me is..the egg gets fertilizes and implants..and then usually by a couple days or a week u miscarry (i tested positive 6 days *after *AF was due with a BFP..but my numbers were only at 29)..and the reason its called chemical is because u lose the baby before u can even see it on an ultrasound..so the the only way u know u were pregnant is by HPT or blood test..but ur numbers dont go high enough to see anything on an ultrasound so thats why its called chemical


----------



## SMFirst

Inbetweener said:


> Oh Rhianna I have ben looking out for a post from you as I am in a similar situation. I am now 3 days late and still no AF and had a BFN 3 days ago on a FR test. I am so confused. Dont know whether to test again or not. I had a chemical pg last month so am wondering of its mucked my cycle up !! never had one this long before though :(

I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle as well (AF was 6 days late), and at first I thought this cycle was going to be normal, but now I'm not sure (I'm not getting the usual patterns of symptoms: cramps, acne etc)..

I have read that for some people after a chemical pregnancy they ovulate on the day they would have if AF wasn't late, but then for others their whole cycle is delayed.

And then some say you are more fertile after a chemical pregnancy (or early miscarriage) and then others say you may not ovulate at all!

my goodness this is confusing!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Anne24 said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, just realised I'm actually still in with a chance of a November BFP!
> OK, so I missed out last cycle when AF arrived on 3rd... but my next AF would be due on December 1st - so I could still get a BFP this month!!!! So if you could add me to the list again for December 30th please!!!!
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but I think you meant 30th November and not December. I am doing good hun. Due for AF on 17th though not very hopeful this month :nope: Good luck to you.Click to expand...

haha, sorry, yes I did mean 30th November, lol!!!! :haha: Thanks for that :flower:


----------



## hlynn

SMFirst said:


> Inbetweener said:
> 
> 
> Oh Rhianna I have ben looking out for a post from you as I am in a similar situation. I am now 3 days late and still no AF and had a BFN 3 days ago on a FR test. I am so confused. Dont know whether to test again or not. I had a chemical pg last month so am wondering of its mucked my cycle up !! never had one this long before though :(
> 
> I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle as well (AF was 6 days late), and at first I thought this cycle was going to be normal, but now I'm not sure (I'm not getting the usual patterns of symptoms: cramps, acne etc)..
> 
> I have read that for some people after a chemical pregnancy they ovulate on the day they would have if AF wasn't late, but then for others their whole cycle is delayed.
> 
> And then some say you are more fertile after a chemical pregnancy (or early miscarriage) and then others say you may not ovulate at all!
> 
> my goodness this is confusing!Click to expand...

i know its so confusing..and what makes it worse is that everyone is different so u hear abut one person who got pregnant right away and then another who didnt ovulate for a whole month and u just wonder where ur gonna fall..r u gonna be more fertile or less? is your cycle gonna be normal or not? i had a chemical in february..and my experience was that my bleeding acted as a period..i got another period exactly a month later..but i took some months off of trying after the chemical because i had been on clomid four months and wanted to give my body a break from all the hormones and stuff..so not sure if i ovulated or not but my cycles went on like normal


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi can you put me down for testing on 11/16/10... Thanks :flower:


----------



## reversal

wannabeprego said:


> Hi can you put me down for testing on 11/16/10... Thanks :flower:

good luck hope this is your month:dust::dust:
there's a thread for us reversal wife's/partners. 
The Vasectomy Reversal (VR) Wives Club


----------



## Fallen Angel

Hi, can I please be added to 21st Nov to test please? 

Well done on your :bfp: Vixie :) xx


----------



## carterclan02

Question..I was due to O on the 8th but for three days i have been using opk's and still have gotten a + I mean there are 2 lines but not as dark as the test line. Is it possiable to have O'd before this date and that is why I am not getting a + or is it possiable that I have O'd yet. Im like clock work on a 29 day cycle and am currently on CD day 16..Due for af on the 23rd of Nov..I am not having no symptoms at all of anything..No O symptoms but could have swore I felt them around the 6th and 7th..

Praying for a :bfp: but not getting 2 hopeful..this is my first time using opk's

Last month I had every symptom in the book and could have sworen that I was preggo. The girls were sore from the time I O'd till Af came 2 weeks later..This is only my 2nd month ttc. And never paid attention to this stuff before hand..


----------



## kelzyboo

Its official, i'm pregnant!!!

Got a faint but very clear :bfp: tonight, didnt hold my urine for very long (about 45mins) and its almost 11pm, wasn't expecting anything but there it was.

Please stay sticky little bean xx


----------



## Fallen Angel

Great news hon - congrats :) x


----------



## Lisa40

kelzyboo said:


> Its official, i'm pregnant!!!
> 
> Got a faint but very clear :bfp: tonight, didnt hold my urine for very long (about 45mins) and its almost 11pm, wasn't expecting anything but there it was.
> 
> Please stay sticky little bean xx

Really pleased for you, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Fingers crossed for a bean that sticks like superglue :o)


----------



## bumblebabes

kelzyboo said:


> Its official, i'm pregnant!!!
> 
> Got a faint but very clear :bfp: tonight, didnt hold my urine for very long (about 45mins) and its almost 11pm, wasn't expecting anything but there it was.
> 
> Please stay sticky little bean xx

congrats huni :happydance::happydance:
i got my :bfp: a couple of days ago 2

lets hope we both have sticky beans
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sma1588

congrats hun, 


asfm- i got my clomid today and cant wait untill next cycle....i almost hope this time its negative so i can have a better chance with the clomid but then again would love for it to happen sooner and more natural


----------



## kelzyboo

Thanks for all the congrats, means a lot sending lots of sticky :dust: to you aswell bumble and the very best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Squeeker

I also had a :bfp: today!!! Here's a link to the photo of my FRER in the testing forum:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/458131-pretty-sure-bfp.html#post7679949

I tested after work; I held my urine for about 5 hours.

Pleeeeease stick!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats to all the new :bfp: !!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies

congrats to the BFPs how amazing! 

I will be testing Nov 21. LOnnnnng time! Hope im ovulating wonderfully, im out of ovulation sticks this month and never ordered more. Crossing fingers!


----------



## SMFirst

Squeeker said:


> I also had a :bfp: today!!! Here's a link to the photo of my FRER in the testing forum:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/458131-pretty-sure-bfp.html#post7679949
> 
> I tested after work; I held my urine for about 5 hours.
> 
> Pleeeeease stick!!

I want a BFP like that one!! Looks good :) Good luck!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Nov 30th testing! TTC month #5!


----------



## gilmore85

woohoo :dance:

Congrats to all the :bfp:s


----------



## carterclan02

Wow congrats to all the BFP!!! That is awesome for all of you!!! WTG


----------



## wanna_baby

Congrats to Squeeker and Kelzyboo on the :bfp: s :happydance: :happydance:
That's great news... Wish you all the very best for the next 9 months!! Hope it's a sticky bean..


----------



## angie79

hi everyone

ohhh bfps :happydance: congrats

I ov'd today at cd26 which is a week later than i thought so can i change my testing date to 23rd please
Not that happy with it happening so late by oh well

xxx


----------



## aquamama

one more day, still cramping lightly, did not test I do not want to go through the negative on that little tube. Last day until AF no signs of it whatsoever not even discharge... or brown spotting....every bone in my body hurts. I have a slight headache and feeling sluggish even after a good night sleep. still could be the witch following me. The truth can only be known tommorow.


----------



## Rhiana79

Thanks for all your messages, feel a bit better today.

Congrats to all the BFP girls and to the BFN girls our time will come.

Love you all xxx

Hopefully there will be another thread next month for us all to chat on xx


----------



## hlynn

im out..:witch: got me this morning


----------



## nypage1981

Stupid witch.....and whatsup with her smiley face on that little emoticon. Makes me hate her more.


----------



## WeeMintyMonki

Congrats to all the BFPs.....

I got a BFN today but still no period!!! 

Going to leave it couple days before I test again.

X x x


----------



## vanillastar

You may take me off the list. Today is CD1 for me. Good luck to everyone testing later in the month!
:dust:


----------



## 000890

Hi dya mind if i join? ill be testing around nov 27th


----------



## flyingduster

Well I O'd yesterday from my guesses, so my guess at testing on Nov 20th is bang on, and I'll join the rest of you in hoping for another BFP!!!!! GOOD LUCK GIRLS!!! :D


----------



## hlynn

nypage1981 said:


> Stupid witch.....and whatsup with her smiley face on that little emoticon. Makes me hate her more.

that was funny and made me laugh on such a depressing day! thank you :)


----------



## hlynn

vanillastar said:


> You may take me off the list. Today is CD1 for me. Good luck to everyone testing later in the month!
> :dust:

looks like we are gonna be on the exact same days again this cycle..hoping this is our last one..and so sorry :witch: got u today..i wasnt too devastated because i already knew i wasnt..just had the feeling and got myself prepared for her :(


----------



## reversal

hi ladies congratulations to all nine of you getting bfp... I tested today and bfn I've had so much strees at work so I think thats why I'm late, good luck to the rest of you's x


----------



## SMFirst

I think I need to shift my testing date to Nov 20 - if AF is due Nov 18 I will force myself to wait at least two days :)


----------



## monroea

I want in!! I think I'll be a Nov. 25 tester.


----------



## krissie328

I am not going to test on Nov. 14 like I originally planned. I am going to switch it up and shoot for Nov. 25. Krissie


----------



## 05mummy07

the evil :witch: got me :(


----------



## hlynn

05mummy07 said:


> the evil :witch: got me :(

so sorry she got me today too..hopefully december is our lucky :bfp: month!


----------



## mrsashley

Planning on testing November 18th.. Currently 3dpo and hoping for a :bfp:


----------



## candycane123

I feel kinda stupid asking but I'm 9 dpo I was wondering if anyone is having an symptoms being if I get a bfp on the 18 This will be my first and this is nothing I have ever felt before af come I'm don't have an appetite and I feel super full and nausea and I barely eat anything.


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

TTC #1, I'm testing on Nov 30th =]


----------



## kelzyboo

Hope everyone gets their BFP in november or december just in time for christmas!

I got mine on tuesday at 11pm but i took another test with FMU this morning and its fainter, still there but fainter than tuesdays, isnt HCG meant to double in 48hours?? Now i'm terrified, i never took another test with DD i just got a positive and got on with it, i don't know why i took another. Maybe i get a better positive in PM not AM? 

Very scared right now, not doing another test too frightened just praying my little bean is ok x

Please stay sticky beanie, i love you so much already xx


----------



## Lisa40

I have absolutely no idea hun, I have never had a BFP :nope:

I really hope its nothing to worry about though & have my fingers & toes crossed for you & your sticky bean 

:hug:


----------



## kelzyboo

Thankyou lisa fx'd you get a sticky BFP soon xx

Feel ok at the moment no cramps or bleeding so i'm just going to rest and hope it's nothing major x


----------



## kelzyboo

Well i cracked and tested again, thats 5 ive taken now lol
Looks a lot darker than this morning and CBdigi says pregnant 1-2, going to try to relax now x

Good luck to everyone testing soon xx


----------



## Impatient TTC

kelzyboo said:


> Well i cracked and tested again, thats 5 ive taken now lol
> Looks a lot darker than this morning and CBdigi says pregnant 1-2, going to try to relax now x
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing soon xx

Yay congrats! :happydance:Definitely try to relax - no point in worrying. Just rest lots I guess! Sop happy for you, I SO hope I get a :BFP: this month. Not got a good feeling but then you never know - as much of a chance this month as any other!


----------



## Lisa40

Glad it's put your mind at ease.... Now REST and RELAX lol... & look forward to your new addition :o) x


----------



## kelzyboo

I will thankyou lisa, good luck 2 you. deffinately stalking this thread, think it may end up being full of BFP's, really hope so xx


----------



## kelzyboo

Your right impatient this could be your month too, hope it is.

i didnt have a good feeling, didnt do half as much "trying" as last month lol, thought we hadn't done enough but you can never tell fx'd you get yours soon xx


----------



## wanna_baby

Sorry to those girls who got a :bfn: or the :witch: got you... There's always a next month....

And welcome to the new adds.. got you down on the list...
Baby :dust: to all...


----------



## Anne24

aquamama said:


> one more day, still cramping lightly, did not test I do not want to go through the negative on that little tube. Last day until AF no signs of it whatsoever not even discharge... or brown spotting....every bone in my body hurts. I have a slight headache and feeling sluggish even after a good night sleep. still could be the witch following me. The truth can only be known tommorow.

Hey Did you test today? Praying for you hun. Fingers crossed.


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

First off- congratulations to all those who have BFP's this month, so so happy for you all!

So as you know i'm testing on the 15th- already been added :) This month has turned out to be a real roller coaster for me.. I had a stomach virus and was in hospital for a few days early in my cycle, and so thought this month was totally out of the question..
so symptoms... i have been having nausea and lower back pains for the last week not to mention my major moodiness and last week I couldn't stop crying at the silliest things.. it is now CD 25 of my 28 day cycle. This morning I noticed a light pink smear of CM when i wiped.. later int he day it was darker. Now there is a darker brown CM smear occasionally when I wipe. At first i thought it was AF witch coming early, but now I am not so sure. I have never had spotting before my AF arrives.. she usually comes in full force, and usually dead on time.. do you think this could be implantation bleeding?

Any input would be appreciated.

xoxo


----------



## Anne24

TTC DH FIFO said:


> First off- congratulations to all those who have BFP's this month, so so happy for you all!
> 
> So as you know i'm testing on the 15th- already been added :) This month has turned out to be a real roller coaster for me.. I had a stomach virus and was in hospital for a few days early in my cycle, and so thought this month was totally out of the question..
> so symptoms... i have been having nausea and lower back pains for the last week not to mention my major moodiness and last week I couldn't stop crying at the silliest things.. it is now CD 25 of my 28 day cycle. This morning I noticed a light pink smear of CM when i wiped.. later int he day it was darker. Now there is a darker brown CM smear occasionally when I wipe. At first i thought it was AF witch coming early, but now I am not so sure. I have never had spotting before my AF arrives.. she usually comes in full force, and usually dead on time.. do you think this could be implantation bleeding?
> 
> Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> xoxo

Pretty possible its IB since you dont spot before AF. Also IB generally takes place between 6dpo-12dpo. So fingers crossed for you hun :dust:


----------



## Inbetweener

Hi everyone, I posted earlier in the week about being 4 days over with BFN's !!

Well I had no clue what the hell was going on but my BFN has now turned into a BFP !!!!!!!!
So happy but scared after my recent loss.

Good luck everyonex


----------



## Anne24

Inbetweener said:


> Hi everyone, I posted earlier in the week about being 4 days over with BFN's !!
> 
> Well I had no clue what the hell was going on but my BFN has now turned into a BFP !!!!!!!!
> So happy but scared after my recent loss.
> 
> Good luck everyonex

Wow thats a great great news :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations


----------



## wanna_baby

Inbetweener said:


> Hi everyone, I posted earlier in the week about being 4 days over with BFN's !!
> 
> Well I had no clue what the hell was going on but my BFN has now turned into a BFP !!!!!!!!
> So happy but scared after my recent loss.
> 
> Good luck everyonex

That's great!! Congrats Inbetweener!!! Hope it's a sticky one.. have a H&H 9 months!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Daniele89

Hi Ladies, 

Im going out of my mind here, i was due my period on the 1st November , so on that day i had a little tiny amount of spotting ( the size of 2 little red pin heads ), like i could only see it when wiped, so i thought that was the start of my period , the next day i got up and went to the toilet , this time it was a a tiny amount of watery brown liquid. then after that was nothing ... im just having lots of CM now , although not brown in colour , its white. i took a pregnancy test yesterday ( a Tesco one ) and was a BFN ... what do yous think of this? ...X Ps..... AF is now 10 days late ...X

i hpe u all get ur BFP this month :D :dust: to u all ...X


----------



## TaNasha

Coudl I please be added? I will be testing on 23 November!


----------



## sophie22

i got a BFP! xxxxx


----------



## aquamama

AF right on time! A body like clockwork.. shouldnt I have it easier? oh well next month it is.


----------



## Daniele89

congrats :D :D :D

wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months :D ....X


----------



## aquamama

sophie22 said:


> i got a BFP! xxxxx

yay! :happydance: congrats Sophie


----------



## aquamama

Anne24 said:


> aquamama said:
> 
> 
> one more day, still cramping lightly, did not test I do not want to go through the negative on that little tube. Last day until AF no signs of it whatsoever not even discharge... or brown spotting....every bone in my body hurts. I have a slight headache and feeling sluggish even after a good night sleep. still could be the witch following me. The truth can only be known tommorow.
> 
> Hey Did you test today? Praying for you hun. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...

AF right on time Anna! I did not even get time to unwrap the test. I had hopes even this morning with the light spotting but no.... next month it is. How about you? Going to wait like I did? hehehe Actually I am glad I got an answer waiting is unbearable. At least a got a test ready for next month. I Am now hoping for you girly!


----------



## Impatient TTC

sophie22 said:


> i got a BFP! xxxxx

Congrats!! Were you obsessing over it or quite laid back? Trying to build up a picture of whether it's possible even if you're obsessing!! Any tips much appreciated!


----------



## Anne24

aquamama said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aquamama said:
> 
> 
> one more day, still cramping lightly, did not test I do not want to go through the negative on that little tube. Last day until AF no signs of it whatsoever not even discharge... or brown spotting....every bone in my body hurts. I have a slight headache and feeling sluggish even after a good night sleep. still could be the witch following me. The truth can only be known tommorow.
> 
> Hey Did you test today? Praying for you hun. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> AF right on time Anna! I did not even get time to unwrap the test. I had hopes even this morning with the light spotting but no.... next month it is. How about you? Going to wait like I did? hehehe Actually I am glad I got an answer waiting is unbearable. At least a got a test ready for next month. I Am now hoping for you girly!Click to expand...

I am so sorry for you hun :hugs: Why does the witch have to come??? GL for next month :dust: to you.
I am due for AF on 17th nov which will be Cd28. You know my periods come with clock-work precision:haha: Will test only if I am past Cd30. I have stopped keeping HPTs at home coz I am a POAS addict. Haven't symptom spotted this month at all and so find nothing unusual. Taking it easy this month. Not raising hopes at all. Dont wanna cry buckets after AF shows. It completely drains me out. So currently laid back and not stressing.


----------



## sma1588

so i just looked at ff on ipod app and i guess im on cd 19 but yesterday had a almost + opk along with some goopy streatchy cm im not to sure if that means im about to O or what.....it was watery from cd 14 and now im getting light opk this morning... does that mean O should happen soon or was happening?


----------



## clairabella

sophie22 said:


> i got a BFP! xxxxx

Congrats! xx


----------



## Anne24

Anyone any idea if an OPK can be used for a pregnancy test? What are the reading standards?


----------



## wanna_baby

sophie22 said:


> i got a BFP! xxxxx

Congrats Sophi!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Wish you all the best with your pregnancy!


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

kelzyboo said:


> Hope everyone gets their BFP in november or december just in time for christmas!
> 
> I got mine on tuesday at 11pm but i took another test with FMU this morning and its fainter, still there but fainter than tuesdays, isnt HCG meant to double in 48hours?? Now i'm terrified, i never took another test with DD i just got a positive and got on with it, i don't know why i took another. Maybe i get a better positive in PM not AM?
> 
> Very scared right now, not doing another test too frightened just praying my little bean is ok x
> 
> Please stay sticky beanie, i love you so much already xx

Praying for you... keep us in the loop!


----------



## jodi_19

I will be testing November 30th!


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

jodi_19 said:


> I will be testing November 30th!

Me too!! :flower:


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

Sorry, I feel very silly now for symptom spotting.. you can take me off the list.. the evil witch got me this morning.

good luck to everyone else. maybe December will be my month.

xoxo


----------



## sma1588

my boobs hurt so bad today, i had the goopy almost ewgm yesterday so i take it im o-ing today. well we BD last night and will again tonight. that means i will be testing on turkey day!!!!!!!!! i hope i get a good result if not then that will be my first night on provera


----------



## DarlingMe

Anne24 said:


> Anyone any idea if an OPK can be used for a pregnancy test? What are the reading standards?

It definately has to be as dark as the control line. The is almost always a faint line on an OPK. Most of the pics I have found the pregnancy test turns positive before the OPK! 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/galleryBrowse.php?mode=search


----------



## gem1985x

Hey everyone !! Just checking in , on cd 23 , 8 days to testing ( unless Af gets me ! 
Trying not to symptom spot but had sharp pains in the bobbies last night . none so far today! Thats about it ! 

Hope your all ok ! xx

:dust: to you all x


----------



## Quest55

Had my first LH surge last night, so hopefully I am ovulating today. Crossing my fingers so may I join this group? I plan to be testing around Nov 25th, maybe Thanksgiving Day will be the day!? 

I have such an irregular cycle that I waited 21 days to get my LH surge, and before this cycle it took a little over two months for AF to start. 

Good Luck to everyone!

Marie


----------



## katiekittykat

Good luck Marie! I'm on cd21 and no LH surge as yet...I might have to leave the November testers group and start a December one :wacko:


----------



## bluejen

:hugs:


Rhiana79 said:


> :witch: came this morning 8 days late.
> 
> I don't know what happened I had so many symptoms....:wacko:
> 
> Anyway gonna lurk for a few days as I'm very embarassed and feel very stupid :nope:

So sorry babe, don't feel embarassed or stupid. 8 days is a long time. Anyone would have thought the same. 

Hope to see you get your bfp very soon. xxx:hugs:


----------



## MrsHennieB

1st cycle of Clomid was a fail for us :cry:
:witch: got me today :(
See you in November testers where I hope for my long awaited bfp!
:dust: for all of you still waiting to test


----------



## gilmore85

well ladies i think the :witch: is on her way :cry:

cramps are bad today 

look like im heading towards cycle 9!!


----------



## Impatient TTC

Sorry to hear you're out. Fingers x's for next cycle. 

I'm convinced I'm not but am only 4dpo so shall see. Feeling a bit more positive today but then I think that's just cause it's Friday!


----------



## gilmore85

When i was younger I never thought I would want children so when everyone asked I would always say that I would wait until I was at least 25 before i start a family. Well I have just been working out dates and if :witch: arrives on time on sunday my next test date would be my *25th Birthday!!!!* how wierd is that!!


----------



## Impatient TTC

gilmore85 said:


> When i was younger I never thought I would want children so when everyone asked I would always say that I would wait until I was at least 25 before i start a family. Well I have just been working out dates and if :witch: arrives on time on sunday my next test date would be my *25th Birthday!!!!* how wierd is that!!

Ooh spooky! Well your AF hasn't arrived, so you're not out yet! :thumbup:


----------



## wanna_baby

Sorry about the AF ladies.. I've updated the list..

I have one request. When you announce your :bfp: or :bfn: can you please also mention which date you are listed under?? That's make it easier for me to make the updates instead of searching the whole list..
Thanks a bunch!
and g'luck to all those that are testing today!
:dust:


----------



## Daniele89

AF is 11 days late now ! :D


----------



## cantwaitforu

TTC #1 since August. Due to test on November 20. This is my 4th cycle.


----------



## aquamama

Anne24 said:


> aquamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aquamama said:
> 
> 
> one more day, still cramping lightly, did not test I do not want to go through the negative on that little tube. Last day until AF no signs of it whatsoever not even discharge... or brown spotting....every bone in my body hurts. I have a slight headache and feeling sluggish even after a good night sleep. still could be the witch following me. The truth can only be known tommorow.
> 
> Hey Did you test today? Praying for you hun. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> AF right on time Anna! I did not even get time to unwrap the test. I had hopes even this morning with the light spotting but no.... next month it is. How about you? Going to wait like I did? hehehe Actually I am glad I got an answer waiting is unbearable. At least a got a test ready for next month. I Am now hoping for you girly!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry for you hun :hugs: Why does the witch have to come??? GL for next month :dust: to you.
> I am due for AF on 17th nov which will be Cd28. You know my periods come with clock-work precision:haha: Will test only if I am past Cd30. I have stopped keeping HPTs at home coz I am a POAS addict. Haven't symptom spotted this month at all and so find nothing unusual. Taking it easy this month. Not raising hopes at all. Dont wanna cry buckets after AF shows. It completely drains me out. So currently laid back and not stressing.Click to expand...

Its the correct attitude.!! Otherwise we will go mad. It will come. Sometimes you do not really have symptoms, some people do not even know they are pregnant at times. Just I know the I always I am on the dot with period so if I have a day over its definite, wont even need a test hehehe. SO I want good news from you, if not.. we are in the both next month again.


----------



## Impatient TTC

Keep having moments today when I think, hey it is possible, I _might_be pregnant and should think positively! Then the next minute I'm scared of such thoughts in case they lead to disappointment. Reading the OPK reviews on amazon makes me excited! :dohh:


----------



## Anne24

Impatient TTC said:


> Keep having moments today when I think, hey it is possible, I _might_be pregnant and should think positively! Then the next minute I'm scared of such thoughts in case they lead to disappointment. Reading the OPK reviews on amazon makes me excited! :dohh:

Fingers crossed for you hun
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LKF

:witch: is arriving, please update:cry:


----------



## kirkythefruitcake

evil :witch:got me last night!!! i really do HATE her!! good luck to all still to test :dust:for all!!


----------



## reversal

im out this month, good luck to the rest of you's hope there's lots more bfp's x


----------



## wifey29

Hi ladies, 

Congrats to those with bfps. Hugs to those who haven't. 

The witch got me a few days ago, so onto cycle 11 (soy cycle 2).


----------



## wannabeprego

I'm out, the :witch: got me!!!!! :cry:


----------



## clairabella

Early BFN this morning, but AF not due till Sunday so technically still in, but pretty sure im out! Will update.............

Hugs to all those out this month and Congrats to all those BFPs!

x


----------



## Chocciebutton

My period was due 3 days ago....I had used the cheap tests from ebay but they were negative....I had a faint line on first response today and then a 'Pregnant' on a digital one!!!!! Im 38 and over the moon
:bfp:
:happydance:


----------



## clairabella

Chocciebutton said:


> My period was due 3 days ago....I had used the cheap tests from ebay but they were negative....I had a faint line on first response today and then a 'Pregnant' on a digital one!!!!! Im 38 and over the moon
> :bfp:
> :happydance:

Congrats!


----------



## Ruskiegirl

betas are negative for me now i just need af to come


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

Chocciebutton said:


> My period was due 3 days ago....I had used the cheap tests from ebay but they were negative....I had a faint line on first response today and then a 'Pregnant' on a digital one!!!!! Im 38 and over the moon
> :bfp:
> :happydance:

AWESOME!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## wanna_baby

Chocciebutton said:


> My period was due 3 days ago....I had used the cheap tests from ebay but they were negative....I had a faint line on first response today and then a 'Pregnant' on a digital one!!!!! Im 38 and over the moon
> :bfp:
> :happydance:

So happy for you hun! Huge congrats!! have a H&H 9 months!! :flower:


----------



## Sweet_Emily

hey guys, can i join you :)


----------



## Swepakepa3

AF is due today or tomorrow so far no signs of her but keeping my fingers crossed

CONGRATS to all the :bfp:


----------



## clairabella

Can you cross me off please Im out :cry:

The hateful :witch: turned up today, bang on time. At least shes punctual :dohh:

GL to all still in with a shot for this month!

x


----------



## Lisa40

Really sorry hun, stoopid :witch:


----------



## KellyW1977

Chocciebutton said:


> My period was due 3 days ago....I had used the cheap tests from ebay but they were negative....I had a faint line on first response today and then a 'Pregnant' on a digital one!!!!! Im 38 and over the moon
> :bfp:
> :happydance:

How exciting :happydance: congrats xxxxx im due to test on the 27th so in the dreaded 2ww xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelzyboo

Congrats chocciebutton have a H&H 9 months x


----------



## gilmore85

well :witch: was due yesterday and was a no show, but this morning i have had a few spots so looks like it will be full flow by the end of the day :cry:


----------



## millianaire

i'm testing today in the eving :)


----------



## Lisa40

So sorry gilmore, I'm sure your bfp will happen soon.

Hope it won't be too much longer for you.


----------



## Lisa40

& good luck millianaire, hope it's good news
xx


----------



## millianaire

thanks very much :) so do i lmao xxx


----------



## Impatient TTC

Good luck! I think I'm going to cave in and test tomorrow morning...I'm 7dpo today, so guess tomorrow is the earliest. I'm fully expecting a bfn but who knows. Problem is if I do get a bfn I'll probably think it's cause it was too early! Anyway, eek!


----------



## angi120

Hi i am trying to concieve baby number 2 after a miscarriage 10 weeks ago, i will be testing on the 20th November :)


----------



## gem1985x

Currently at 8dpo . Testing in 5 days ! Fingers crossed !!

No symptoms as such ... 

:dust: to all


----------



## firerabbit666

Hey! i got my :bfp: yesterday at 15 dpo!! :D
Congratulations to everyone with BFP'S so far!
Good luck to every testing for the rest of the month & I hope all those caught by the :witch: this month get their BFP's in time for Christmas. x
:dust:


----------



## Lisa40

Woohooo :dance: :dance: :dance: congrats on your :bfp: 

:hug:


----------



## Newlywed52810

Well I am now exactly 13 days late for AF. I've taken two HPTs last week that were negative. Started to get freaked out so I called my doctor. She says it's highly doubtful that I am pregnant and she sending me for a progesterone blood test (and HCG just in case).

UGH way to throw a wrench in my TTC plans :(


----------



## angi120

I hate it when that happens, that happened with my last cycle i was 6 days late and convinced i was pregnant but it was just late makes the wait even longer, hope everything sorts itself out soon


----------



## wanna_baby

COngrats to the BFP!!


----------



## zoe6660

hey dont know if i can join im waitin to ov :D so i should ov on the 22nd and taking my test dec but im going to hold off for long as poss to test coz i was gutted this time i expect to be prego 1st time lol but didnt happy so im hoping i can give fiance a bfp for xams. x


----------



## Newlywed52810

Congrats to all the BFPers!!! : )


----------



## KerryAnne02

Testing on november 22!!!! my last cycle before doc puts me on bc for 3 months :(


----------



## Swepakepa3

Still waiting on AF, no :witch: yet... been testing and :bfn: but don't count me out just yet


----------



## Sherri81

You never updated me to a :bfp: :sad2:

It was probably just an oversight. I was down for testing on Nov 7th.


----------



## hopeful2xmom

i'm testing in 1 week. :happydance:feeling hopeful!


----------



## SunnyInCali

:( BFN and :witch::witch::witch:: and :cry:

thought i had implantation bleeding! first time had spotting 9-12 dpo, then came the evil :witch: 

oh well :(


----------



## Beaner86

SunnyInCali said:


> :( BFN and :witch::witch::witch:: and :cry:
> 
> thought i had implantation bleeding! first time had spotting 9-12 dpo, then came the evil :witch:
> 
> oh well :(

I think the same thing is happening to me! I am starting to dip and I'm 10dpo and today I spotted!


----------



## SammieGrace

AF got me early, now I am on to the next cycle


----------



## millianaire

still no af or bfp! just bfn an no signs yet :(


----------



## sma1588

my date of testing has moved up. i think i O'd later by a few days so now i will be testing thanksgiving day (dont know if i posted that in this one yet) im not going to be upset this time if its bfn and the witch shows then i can start my clomid and have better chance


----------



## wanna_baby

Sherri81 said:


> You never updated me to a :bfp: :sad2:
> 
> It was probably just an oversight. I was down for testing on Nov 7th.

oh I didn't realize you got our :bfp: that's great news.. Congrats hun!

Sorry, got you down now..

Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## BabyNo1

Hi
I am also testing next week ;-) Fingers crossed! x


----------



## clairealfie

Hi ladies, sorry I've been trying to stay off BnB for the two weeks before OVing. I drove myself round the bend last month so I haven't touch a baby mag or studied the internet at all this cycle. 

But I'm OVing today so thought I come back to start the 2WW with you all. 

We've only managed to BD twice but we used PRESEED and Softcups so I'm a bit hopeful. 

I haven't had any caffine for three days, I'm soooooo tired! 

So pleased to see all the BFPs I've missed while away


----------



## Quest55

I'm out. My temp chart has confirmed I did not ovulate this month. Now I just need AF to come so I can start over, who knows when that will be :cry:


----------



## WeeMintyMonki

Well after 3BFNs and a week later :witch: has finally caught up with me....

Just 10mins ago. X x x


----------



## britt24

Hi 
Please could you add me, i will be testing on sunday 21st 
Thanks


----------



## SMFirst

too bad you can't really do the stats with so many updates missing..


----------



## bethenasia

No :witch: yet. 

I hate symptom watching because, every time I do, I think I'm pregnant and I just get :bfn:.

I'm still planning on testing next week. Hopefully this will be the month. We've been :sex: like crazy. :)

:dust: to all of us!


----------



## veemee

Hi!
I am 9 dpo and I am going to test 11/18. I started spotting on 11/16, could mean nasty old af is on way, but could mean something great is in the works!!!
AF is due 11/23-hopefully not!!
:flower:veemee


----------



## Swepakepa3

:witch: got me today...... 2-3 days late... I was actually hopeful OH well


----------



## Lisa40

Nooooooo.... Really sorry hun
xxxx


----------



## SophieBee

Hi all - just checking in as I'm back in the 2WW. Used CBFM for the first time this cycle, which indicated I ovulated a couple of days later than I was expecting (so might have been miscalculating BD-ing in previous cycles) - also used preseed and finally got the hang of those soft cups! :happydance: 

I'm going to try to chill out and not symptom spot this month... Yeah right :haha:

Good luck and :dust: to all in their 2WW. And massive congrats to all those BFPs I've just been catching up on. How exciting!


----------



## sma1588

Swepakepa3 said:


> :witch: got me today...... 2-3 days late... I was actually hopeful OH well

that sucks im sorry she got you i know how it feels to be hopeful and have the witch show up late..... where was your avatar pic taken? i need to go there


----------



## Anne24

I was supposed to test today but am out. The evil witch got me this morning.


----------



## babymoo1980

I am supposed to update today.. Checked year but negative
On ept.. Ovulated on 5/6th I guess coz
I had o pains on 5th.. Dtd a lot around
That time... Feel like af is coming sore boobs
Etc.. :( 4th cycle ttc ...


----------



## wanna_baby

sorry about the bfns ladies... the :witch: just seems to be catching up to all of us...


----------



## Dani_87

Although I am not TTC...Just wanted to throw :dust::dust::dust: TO ALL!!


----------



## sma1588

can someone send the witch my way im only CD 25 or 26 but i dont think im going to get a bfp this time anyways and just want to start my clomid already..... i should start by the 25th if not i guess im taking my test then provera


----------



## wanna_baby

sma1588 said:


> can someone send the witch my way im only CD 25 or 26 but i dont think im going to get a bfp this time anyways and just want to start my clomid already..... i should start by the 25th if not i guess im taking my test then provera

you can totally have my :witch:.. :haha: I never want her to come, but she's always showing up even ealier than she should some months!!!>..


----------



## CbLbwantababy

:witch: is here..O' well...RE upped my clomid for this cycle. So hopefully it will be a xmas :bfp:..


----------



## w8ing4mrcl

I have been lurking! Witch got me on Sat. the 16th..5 ays late, arrrghhh, so you can take me out! Congrats to all the BFPS and to all who got the witch, heres to x-mas babies!!!!! GL to you all!!


----------



## Duffy

I took a test early on wes and it was negative but I'm going to retest on sunday because it might have been too early but I'm not holding my breath for a positive test this month... grrrr at least if it says negative again I can stop being on pin's and needle's lol. 

sorry the witch got you ladies I'm sure she coming for me next........


----------



## Jennibean78

I O'd around Halloween and started spotting brown about 11 days later. I am now 4 days late for :witch: Taken a few test but they are all :bfn: ...praying that my body is wacky like it was with my youngest son (Took til 9 weeks to finally get a :bfp: ) I hate waiting though lol it's driving me crazy!

Baby dust to all of you!! :dust:


----------



## Impatient TTC

Hey ladies, I'm out for this month it seems - been spotting on and off since Wednesday night but did a clearblue digi this morn and there it was in black and white 'not pregnant'. Cue :cry: and usual disappointment. Oh well. Good luck to all those who are still waiting to test! Onto next month. My plan? Try my very best to chill the hell out - I've not enjoyed it this month and I've only got myself to blame for that!


----------



## Lisa40

Hey hun. 

Really sorry to hear that :hug: and :dust: to you for next month
xxx


----------



## MrsRNI

hi got my :bfp: this morning, we're over the moon :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanna_baby

MrsRNI said:


> hi got my :bfp: this morning, we're over the moon :happydance::happydance:

Congrats MrsRni!!! :happydance::happydance: 
That's great news... I am so happy for you... 
It's good to see that people are still getting a :bfp: 
Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Mommy2be20

MrsRNI said:


> hi got my :bfp: this morning, we're over the moon :happydance::happydance:

Congratulations MrsRNI ! That's wonderful news :happydance:

I think I'm out this month, :bfn: this morning, don't think I even o'd as it was my first month ttc after Depo and I'm pretty sure I'm off track.... just wanting af to show so I can move on to next month !
:dust: to everyone !!


----------



## Duffy

I took a test this morning and it said negative, sat it down a half hour later you can see a faint line going down + its barely there but there my mom looked at it and she see's it too. So we are both puzzled she said I might be pregnant but not enough hormones to pick up for a strong positive so oh is buying the normal tester I used which says pregnant/not pregnant no beating around the bush, pray af stays aways and I'll be testing in the morning............


----------



## wanna_baby

Duffy said:


> I took a test this morning and it said negative, sat it down a half hour later you can see a faint line going down + its barely there but there my mom looked at it and she see's it too. So we are both puzzled she said I might be pregnant but not enough hormones to pick up for a strong positive so oh is buying the normal tester I used which says pregnant/not pregnant no beating around the bush, pray af stays aways and I'll be testing in the morning............

G'luck to you Duffy... got my fingers crossed that it's a bfp..


----------



## Lisa40

I think I might be out guys... Tmi alert... Since wed had some light browny cm... Due af any day from tomorrow to next wed/thurs (quite irregular) 30-35 day cycles.
I'll keep you posted but I'm not hopeful for this month :cry:


----------



## SMFirst

Duffy said:


> I took a test this morning and it said negative, sat it down a half hour later you can see a faint line going down + its barely there but there my mom looked at it and she see's it too. So we are both puzzled she said I might be pregnant but not enough hormones to pick up for a strong positive so oh is buying the normal tester I used which says pregnant/not pregnant no beating around the bush, pray af stays aways and I'll be testing in the morning............

Hope it works out for you :) But remember you are not supposed to read HPT's after the time frame they suggest as it's not accurate.

Hey - If you get a BFP your nickname can be "Up the Duffy" hehe


----------



## Gracie7

I am technically not suppose to test until December 1st which is officially one day after AF is due, but I will probably test before then.


----------



## Gracie7

:kiss:


----------



## bethenasia

AF is supposed to come November 24, so I've been planning on testing November 25 if I was late.

Now I'm not sure what's going on. I may be out and signing up for a December testing. My CM has a pink tint to it this evening at 10dpo. It could just be :witch: arriving a little early. I'm going to keep an eye on it and, hopefully, it'll be gone tomorrow and I can test as normal on Thursday.

I'm just praying it isn't another failed cycle.


----------



## angi120

Im out this month AF came this morning :( still time for xmas tho, let us know what happens duffy fx'ed


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

darn AF got me this AM, can you mark me down for a NOOOOO !! DARN it...

but congrats to everyone else who were sucessfully this cycle... what awesome christmas presents you'll have to share with your families!!!


----------



## bethenasia

So the light, light pink CM is gone. It only last a few hours at 10 dpo. Do you guys think it may be implantation bleeding? Or am I just getting my hope up?


----------



## leiapaulsen

I did my test on the 20th, and it looks like the beginnings of a BFP...but i've got red spotting now, hoping that its not AF because she's a few days early if it is. Been having loads of pregnancy symptoms but only time will tell. Heres my pic of my possible bfp at 11-12dpo

https://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac56/leiapaulsen/november%20testing/Picture018.jpg

https://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac56/leiapaulsen/november%20testing/Picture018-2.jpg


----------



## britt24

Hi 
Looks like a BFP to me!!! Test for the next few days as well in the morning this will then confirm it!! Good Luck !!


----------



## leiapaulsen

you really think so? Im so scared bc i'm spotting red. first was kinda heavy now its redish pinkish in color. nothin on my undies though just when I wipe, but it looks like more than what IB should be. I've been having brown spotting after DTD the last 2 times but nothing since. :shrug:


----------



## britt24

i have only seen one positive test and that was my sisters on these kinda tests, and this is what it looked like a thin but bright line. So fingers crossed this is it for you xx


----------



## leiapaulsen

britt24 said:


> i have only seen one positive test and that was my sisters on these kinda tests, and this is what it looked like a thin but bright line. So fingers crossed this is it for you xx

 
Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## DarlingMe

I had a line that looked like that a couple weeks ago on an IC. Ended up being an evap! I hope it turns to a bfp for you leia!

I had a bfn today. No signs of AF or ovulation. I would take either at this point! I think I need to make an md appt.....


----------



## Lisa40

Yeah I would go to the docs,

Are your cycles normally this long??

xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:witch: got me so im out! roll on cycle 23! :cry:


----------



## Lisa40

Nnnooooooo stoopid :witch:

really sorry hun

:hug: and :dust: to you for this cycle
x


----------



## babyhopes2010

its ok.im going to try soy this month :) xxx
:dust: to u xx


----------



## TaNasha

Sorry about AF babyhopes2010

good luck with Soy, i havent been ovulating at all and then i tried soy and i ovulated! so i am very happy with the stuff, just waiting to see now if ill get my BFP aswell!


----------



## babyhopes2010

good luck hun :)


----------



## gem1985x

hey just thought id update , af due on the 20th , still nothing and a BFN yest and today with a first responce test . So waiting on AF ! Roll on next cycle so I can try soy !


----------



## SMFirst

Update on SMFirst (Testing Nov 20, though I think I am still down for Nov 18 as well)

I tested Wed, Fri and Sat and got faint positives so I didn't trust it.

Today I was nervous and got a BFP using ClearBlue.

Very excited now.

We've been trying since July, and I believe I owe a thanks to preseed for helping this cycle!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Lisa40

Yyyeeeaaaayyyy 

Congrats hun :dance: :dance: :dance:

xxx


----------



## TaNasha

Congrats SMFirst!


----------



## DarlingMe

Lisa40 said:


> Yeah I would go to the docs,
> 
> Are your cycles normally this long??
> 
> xx

Yes norm 60 days or so but it seems like I usually OV around CD45 then 14 day LP. they have been fairly regular this year, although long. I thought I OV CD 23.... But obviously not! I am due for a pap anyhow.


----------



## MissSazra

:witch: got me so I'm out!


----------



## flyingduster

I tested on 20th and got a BFN, but it's early days yet too so will see if AF gets me or not... Will keep in touch!!! :)


----------



## carterclan02

vv faint BFP
https://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t136/marycarterclan02/BFP2b.jpg


----------



## Murdhuacha

Still haven't had AF but got a BFN so not sure whats going on. I have a doctors appointment for Friday.


----------



## britt24

AF was due yesterday but no sign , and BFN so will keep you updated but no news yet!


----------



## Cakeface

Hi Ladies,

Well I think I might be out :cry: have been charting in my iphone, and apparently I'm 10dpo today, and have just had some spotting. 
I've got my fingers crossed that it could be implantation bleeding as it was browny pink, but think it's more likely to be the witch arriving early as I'm not very optimistic. Was due to test on the 27th, but I'll keep you updated.

baby dust to all

x


----------



## carterclan02

carterclan02 said:


> vv faint BFP
> https://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t136/marycarterclan02/BFP2b.jpg

Forgot to mention that I was listed under the 18th..But didn't get my BFP till the 21st...


----------



## wanna_baby

carterclan02 said:


> carterclan02 said:
> 
> 
> vv faint BFP
> https://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t136/marycarterclan02/BFP2b.jpg
> 
> Forgot to mention that I was listed under the 18th..But didn't get my BFP till the 21st...Click to expand...

That's great!! Congrats Carterclan. So happy for you!!


----------



## TaNasha

i got my BFP today at 14DPO!!!!!


----------



## Cakeface

Congrats TaNasha and Carterclan!!


----------



## carterclan02

TaNasha said:


> i got my BFP today at 14DPO!!!!!

Congrats TaNasha!!! That is awesome!!! I got mine last night at almost 14dpo but was still in 13dpo as it was not midnight yet..That is great!!!


----------



## Lisa40

Well the :witch: got me this morning so I'm off to the December testers thread :cry:

congratulations to all the ladies who got the elusive :bfp: this month. A happy and healthy 9 months to you all
xx


----------



## gem1985x

I'm out ! Spotting has started . H&H 9 months to all the BFP's! x


----------



## Lisa40

I'm sorry gem, hope next month is our month :hug:

xx


----------



## gem1985x

Yeah def lisa hopefully we will have a nice bfp for christmas !!!


----------



## leiapaulsen

:witch: got me i'm out. :cry::cry:
Congratulations to you girls with your BFP!!!!!!!! soo happy for ya'll and have a h&h 9months!


----------



## angie79

hi girls

Tested this morning as planned and :bfp:
In total shock as i so didnt think this was our month but so excited at the same time :happydance:

xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Congratulations and h&h 9 months to all those with :bfp:!

My cycle has got the better of me again, and it turns out I won't be testing until 9 December, so I'm off to the December testers thread.

Good luck!


----------



## wanna_baby

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I was MIA lately.... I was going through some stuff for work... but I am all caught up and just updaed the list with all the :bfp:... we got 17 so far!! yeah!! :happydance::happydance:

Sorry about the :witch: ladies... G'luck for next month...

Please let me know if I've missed your update...

Lots of baby :dust: to the rest of us...


----------



## Cakeface

Am definitely out now, so off to December's thread to hopefully get a christmas BFP!

Congrats again to all you girls who got your BFP this month


----------



## clairabella

wanna_baby said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry I was MIA lately.... I was going through some stuff for work... but I am all caught up and just updaed the list with all the :bfp:... we got 17 so far!! yeah!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sorry about the :witch: ladies... G'luck for next month...
> 
> Please let me know if I've missed your update...
> 
> Lots of baby :dust: to the rest of us...


Think I got missed, I was a :witch: unfortunately :(

Congrats to the lucky ones, and Good Luck to the rest of us :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

December testing thread is out now :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

samirachris got her :bfp:


----------



## Murdhuacha

Its so lovely to look at the first post and see all the flashing :bfp:'s :happydance:

Congrats to everyone and :hugs: to everyone that the horrible :witch: got, hopefully next time :flower:


----------



## bethenasia

I was scheduled to test tomorrow. AF was due today. No sign yet, but I won't be able to test until Saturday/Sunday now due to being out of town without my DH. I don't want to test without him around. :)

I'm hoping I'll have the patience to wait... lol


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Put me down for the 28th, thats the last day of my AF, and my 16 DPO..

*crosses fingers!*


----------



## Memole

I will be testing at the end of the month if AF doesn't show up.
Count me in!


----------



## wanna_baby

Ok, got the ones I missed..

G'luck to those testing end of month!!
:dust:


----------



## BabyNo1

Getting a bit nervous now ;-) 
:wacko:
x


----------



## Memole

BabyNo1 said:


> Getting a bit nervous now ;-)
> :wacko:
> x

Let us know how it goes. Hopefully we can celebrate :happydance:


----------



## Memole

wanna_baby said:


> Ok, got the ones I missed..
> 
> G'luck to those testing end of month!!
> :dust:

Hopefully it'll be a BFP. AF is due Sunday or Monday. I can't wait! :brat:


----------



## BabyNo1

Memole said:


> BabyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> Getting a bit nervous now ;-)
> :wacko:
> x
> 
> Let us know how it goes. Hopefully we can celebrate :happydance:Click to expand...

Arrr yey ;-) Fingers Crossed for us both! 

x:happydance:


----------



## Memole

BabyNo1 said:


> Memole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> Getting a bit nervous now ;-)
> :wacko:
> x
> 
> Let us know how it goes. Hopefully we can celebrate :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Arrr yey ;-) Fingers Crossed for us both!
> 
> x:happydance:Click to expand...

I just paid for Aimee to predict my pregnancy! LOL! Am I crazy or what?


----------



## britt24

Not many days left in november now!! we still dont know about a lot of people on the list, wonder if anyone got their BFP and didnt come back on???? 
AF hasnt showed its face for me yet but i dont think i had a proper cycle i will let you know by end of nov if anything changes x


----------



## BabyNo1

britt24 said:


> Not many days left in november now!! we still dont know about a lot of people on the list, wonder if anyone got their BFP and didnt come back on????
> AF hasnt showed its face for me yet but i dont think i had a proper cycle i will let you know by end of nov if anything changes x

Arr yey let us know ;-) I nearly did a test today but stopped myself haha! 
x


----------



## Memole

britt24 said:


> Not many days left in november now!! we still dont know about a lot of people on the list, wonder if anyone got their BFP and didnt come back on????
> AF hasnt showed its face for me yet but i dont think i had a proper cycle i will let you know by end of nov if anything changes x

Yes, keep us posted.
I found out what it works for me is to get up and go to the bathroom quick without thinking to much about POAS. Once I see my FMU going down the toilet it's over. I know I'll have to wait one more day but I know how much more I can keep doing this.


----------



## BabyNo1

Memole said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Not many days left in november now!! we still dont know about a lot of people on the list, wonder if anyone got their BFP and didnt come back on????
> AF hasnt showed its face for me yet but i dont think i had a proper cycle i will let you know by end of nov if anything changes x
> 
> Yes, keep us posted.
> I found out what it works for me is to get up and go to the bathroom quick without thinking to much about POAS. Once I see my FMU going down the toilet it's over. I know I'll have to wait one more day but I know how much more I can keep doing this.Click to expand...

haha yeah it is very tempting! not long now ;-) I just kept telling myself it will be a more accurate result the more you leave it haha! 
x


----------



## Memole

BabyNo1 said:


> Memole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Not many days left in november now!! we still dont know about a lot of people on the list, wonder if anyone got their BFP and didnt come back on????
> AF hasnt showed its face for me yet but i dont think i had a proper cycle i will let you know by end of nov if anything changes x
> 
> Yes, keep us posted.
> I found out what it works for me is to get up and go to the bathroom quick without thinking to much about POAS. Once I see my FMU going down the toilet it's over. I know I'll have to wait one more day but I know how much more I can keep doing this.Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah it is very tempting! not long now ;-) I just kept telling myself it will be a more accurate result the more you leave it haha!
> xClick to expand...

I also try to motivate myself that way, LOL!
Feeling really lightheaded but it could be because it's super hot here and I'm suffocating :dohh:


----------



## BabyNo1

Memole said:


> BabyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Not many days left in november now!! we still dont know about a lot of people on the list, wonder if anyone got their BFP and didnt come back on????
> AF hasnt showed its face for me yet but i dont think i had a proper cycle i will let you know by end of nov if anything changes x
> 
> Yes, keep us posted.
> I found out what it works for me is to get up and go to the bathroom quick without thinking to much about POAS. Once I see my FMU going down the toilet it's over. I know I'll have to wait one more day but I know how much more I can keep doing this.Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah it is very tempting! not long now ;-) I just kept telling myself it will be a more accurate result the more you leave it haha!
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I also try to motivate myself that way, LOL!
> Feeling really lightheaded but it could be because it's super hot here and I'm suffocating :dohh:Click to expand...

I feel really crampy and i have been having what feels like butterflys, really hard not too read too much into it ;-) Guess i will hopefully know tomorrow! probably always feel like this round AF just never took any notice before haha!

Good luck for the weekend! x


----------



## Memole

That's my problem. I began paying attention to all these symptoms basically last month and now every little thing seems like a symptom. And maybe I felt the same months ago and years ago I just never paid attention to it, LOL!
Good luck!!


----------



## flyingduster

AF got me (was testing on 20th & got BFN)


----------



## britt24

Hi Ladies only today and tomorrow left!!

No sign of AF so i dont think my cycle was what i thought but hopefully thats a good thing fingers crossed.

Anyone else have any news?? xx


----------



## BabyNo1

Hey
AF got me ;-( ....im on a mission this month now haha! i will beat her haha!
x


----------



## wanna_baby

britt24 said:


> Hi Ladies only today and tomorrow left!!
> 
> No sign of AF so i dont think my cycle was what i thought but hopefully thats a good thing fingers crossed.
> 
> Anyone else have any news?? xx

Hey Britt,
Same thing here... I was expecitn AF on the 26th but still no sign of it.. and I already did 2 test and got :bfn:.. :wacko: so not sure what's going on with my cycle this month....


----------



## wanna_baby

flyingduster said:


> AF got me (was testing on 20th & got BFN)

Sorry the witch got you hun.... G'luck next cycle..

Ok, Only 2 days left in November.... let's see if we have any more :bfp: s...
:dust:


----------



## Memole

I tested yesterday morning and BFN. My AF is due today (or yesterday) but nothing so far. Still, I don't think this is my month. I know AF will come like every month! Oh well, we just have to keep trying, ladies!
Baby dust!!


----------



## britt24

wanna_baby said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies only today and tomorrow left!!
> 
> No sign of AF so i dont think my cycle was what i thought but hopefully thats a good thing fingers crossed.
> 
> Anyone else have any news?? xx
> 
> Hey Britt,
> Same thing here... I was expecitn AF on the 26th but still no sign of it.. and I already did 2 test and got :bfn:.. :wacko: so not sure what's going on with my cycle this month....Click to expand...

strange hey!! are you planning on testing again soon? i am testing on the 7th of dec now i think x


----------



## wanna_baby

britt24 said:


> wanna_baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies only today and tomorrow left!!
> 
> No sign of AF so i dont think my cycle was what i thought but hopefully thats a good thing fingers crossed.
> 
> Anyone else have any news?? xx
> 
> Hey Britt,
> Same thing here... I was expecitn AF on the 26th but still no sign of it.. and I already did 2 test and got :bfn:.. :wacko: so not sure what's going on with my cycle this month....Click to expand...
> 
> strange hey!! are you planning on testing again soon? i am testing on the 7th of dec now i think xClick to expand...


Well, if AF still doesn't show, I might test agagin on Dec 1st. As I am already 3 days late... I wish I was preggers, I don't feel pregnant... NO symptons other than the occational cramp.... Wish I would have some sorta symptom... :growlmad:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

:witch: on to cycle # 10


----------



## SophieBee

Ah well, the :witch: got me this afternoon so despite having two goes at a BFP in November I guess it wasn't to be.

I'm moving on the December - next AF due on 25th, so hoping that I'll get a Christmas Day :bfp: !

Good luck and :dust: to you all x


----------



## Memole

Still waiting for my AF, having creamy mucus instead. I'm so confused and I don't want to get my hopes up so I don't think I'm going to test tomorrow morning because I'm affraid of a BFN :(
Good luck to the ones testing next month!


----------



## Memole

Memole said:


> Still waiting for my AF, having creamy mucus instead. I'm so confused and I don't want to get my hopes up so I don't think I'm going to test tomorrow morning because I'm affraid of a BFN :(
> Good luck to the ones testing next month!

I came home and I tested. I see a faint positive but I'm afraid it might be an evap line. I need an expert! I can tell you I saw those 2 lines appear within a couple of minutes and I didn't stop looking at that test. The picture is not great, I know but what do you think?

I'll test tomorrow morning again!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN3920-1.JPG
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## britt24

wanna_baby 
fingers crossed for you!! i really hope this is it!
i have heard a lot of people say they had ni symtons at all with their first so you never know this could be the same with you. My friend had twins and she said if it wasnt for gettin fat she wouldnt have known she felt normal all the way through no signs or sickness at all!!, Sill no AF for me today x


----------



## britt24

Memole said:


> Memole said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my AF, having creamy mucus instead. I'm so confused and I don't want to get my hopes up so I don't think I'm going to test tomorrow morning because I'm affraid of a BFN :(
> Good luck to the ones testing next month!
> 
> I came home and I tested. I see a faint positive but I'm afraid it might be an evap line. I need an expert! I can tell you I saw those 2 lines appear within a couple of minutes and I didn't stop looking at that test. The picture is not great, I know but what do you think?
> 
> I'll test tomorrow morning again!Click to expand...

Hi 
I would test again, if they came then slowly faded maybe something was there, fingers crossed for you let us know how you get on xx


----------



## BabyNo1

britt24 said:


> Memole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memole said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my AF, having creamy mucus instead. I'm so confused and I don't want to get my hopes up so I don't think I'm going to test tomorrow morning because I'm affraid of a BFN :(
> Good luck to the ones testing next month!
> 
> I came home and I tested. I see a faint positive but I'm afraid it might be an evap line. I need an expert! I can tell you I saw those 2 lines appear within a couple of minutes and I didn't stop looking at that test. The picture is not great, I know but what do you think?
> 
> I'll test tomorrow morning again!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> I would test again, if they came then slowly faded maybe something was there, fingers crossed for you let us know how you get on xxClick to expand...


Hey
Definately test again ;-) looks like a BFP to me! let us know! 

x


----------



## Memole

Thanks ladies!
I tested this morning again and it was still very faint so I'm afraid it might be a chemical pregnancy? Anyway, If no AF I'll retest on Thursday and hopefully there'll be more hormones for the test to pick up!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## wanna_baby

britt24 said:


> wanna_baby
> fingers crossed for you!! i really hope this is it!
> i have heard a lot of people say they had ni symtons at all with their first so you never know this could be the same with you. My friend had twins and she said if it wasnt for gettin fat she wouldnt have known she felt normal all the way through no signs or sickness at all!!, Sill no AF for me today x

I really hope you are right Britt!... I wouldn't even mind about the missing symptons, but I got a BFN when I checked twice... 
I am wondering if it's the SOY I tried for the first time that screwd up my cycle...
Well, I am going to test agagin tomorrow, then if AF still doesn't show by the weekend, I might go get a blood test.... 

How about you? Have you tested lately??


----------



## britt24

wanna_baby said:


> britt24 said:
> 
> 
> wanna_baby
> fingers crossed for you!! i really hope this is it!
> i have heard a lot of people say they had ni symtons at all with their first so you never know this could be the same with you. My friend had twins and she said if it wasnt for gettin fat she wouldnt have known she felt normal all the way through no signs or sickness at all!!, Sill no AF for me today x
> 
> I really hope you are right Britt!... I wouldn't even mind about the missing symptons, but I got a BFN when I checked twice...
> I am wondering if it's the SOY I tried for the first time that screwd up my cycle...
> Well, I am going to test agagin tomorrow, then if AF still doesn't show by the weekend, I might go get a blood test....
> 
> How about you? Have you tested lately??Click to expand...


i tested last week so gonna test on 7th and see what happens, i just hope something is happening in there!! i am just hoping i havent missed another cycle and not ovulated cos of the pill but we will see. Let me know how you go when you test again xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

OMG girls, I can't believe it but I got my :bfp: !!!! :yipee:
Congrats to everyone else who got theirs and GL and :dust: to everyone still trying x


----------



## gilmore85

Caroline:-) said:


> OMG girls, I can't believe it but I got my :bfp: !!!! :yipee:
> Congrats to everyone else who got theirs and GL and :dust: to everyone still trying x

:wohoo: Congratulations!!!

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## britt24

Congratulations!!! thats great news!!

Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months !! xxx

:happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee:


----------



## bethenasia

O.....M......G.......

I tested this morning after waiting a week after missing AF. A whole, entire week! And I'm still in shock. I never thought it would say it, but I guess this was our month.

It was :bfp:!!!!!


As my husband said, "Looks like we made magic." :)


----------



## britt24

bethenasia said:


> O.....M......G.......
> 
> I tested this morning after waiting a week after missing AF. A whole, entire week! And I'm still in shock. I never thought it would say it, but I guess this was our month.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> 
> As my husband said, "Looks like we made magic." :)


Congratulations !!!!! xx


----------



## BabyNo1

bethenasia said:


> o.....m......g.......
> 
> I tested this morning after waiting a week after missing af. A whole, entire week! And i'm still in shock. I never thought it would say it, but i guess this was our month.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> 
> As my husband said, "looks like we made magic." :)


woo congratulations ;-) x


----------



## Memole

bethenasia said:


> O.....M......G.......
> 
> I tested this morning after waiting a week after missing AF. A whole, entire week! And I'm still in shock. I never thought it would say it, but I guess this was our month.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> 
> As my husband said, "Looks like we made magic." :)

Happy and healthy pregnancy to you, hon! :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

Memole said:


> Memole said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my AF, having creamy mucus instead. I'm so confused and I don't want to get my hopes up so I don't think I'm going to test tomorrow morning because I'm affraid of a BFN :(
> Good luck to the ones testing next month!
> 
> I came home and I tested. I see a faint positive but I'm afraid it might be an evap line. I need an expert! I can tell you I saw those 2 lines appear within a couple of minutes and I didn't stop looking at that test. The picture is not great, I know but what do you think?
> 
> I'll test tomorrow morning again!Click to expand...

I'm crap at seeing faint lines and I could see that straight away! I reckon that's a BFP hun, it definitely looks pink. wait a couple days then do another! :happydance:


----------



## Memole

Elhaym said:


> Memole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memole said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my AF, having creamy mucus instead. I'm so confused and I don't want to get my hopes up so I don't think I'm going to test tomorrow morning because I'm affraid of a BFN :(
> Good luck to the ones testing next month!
> 
> I came home and I tested. I see a faint positive but I'm afraid it might be an evap line. I need an expert! I can tell you I saw those 2 lines appear within a couple of minutes and I didn't stop looking at that test. The picture is not great, I know but what do you think?
> 
> I'll test tomorrow morning again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm crap at seeing faint lines and I could see that straight away! I reckon that's a BFP hun, it definitely looks pink. wait a couple days then do another! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks a lot!
I'm so excited but also cautious. I don't want to tell our friends/family yet because I'm really affraid of mc or chemical pregnancy so I think I'm going to wait, get an appointment with my GYN (probably for the 8 week ultrasound) and then, at 12 weeks, maybe give everybody a late Xmas present. It'd devastating if something happened and I had to untell everybody. Fingers crossed.

I've been spotting a little bit, it's like brownish cm and I read is common so I'm not too concerned. I'm having minor cramps and I'm testing again on Thursday morning. Hopefully, the line will get darker and darker (fingers crossed).

Thanks a lot everybody!!


----------



## wanna_baby

Caroline:-) said:


> OMG girls, I can't believe it but I got my :bfp: !!!! :yipee:
> Congrats to everyone else who got theirs and GL and :dust: to everyone still trying x

Congrats Caroline!! It's so good to see the :BfP: s even at the very end of the Month!!

Did you do anything differently this month??

Wish you a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## wanna_baby

bethenasia said:


> O.....M......G.......
> 
> I tested this morning after waiting a week after missing AF. A whole, entire week! And I'm still in shock. I never thought it would say it, but I guess this was our month.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> 
> As my husband said, "Looks like we made magic." :)

Congrats Bethenasia!!! :happydance::happydance:

Did you test before the 1 week after missing AF?? Cause, my AF is now 4 days late and I keep getting a :BFN: :growlmad:... so confused...
Wonder if it's still possible to be pregnant nad get a :bfn:...


----------



## bethenasia

wanna_baby said:


> bethenasia said:
> 
> 
> O.....M......G.......
> 
> I tested this morning after waiting a week after missing AF. A whole, entire week! And I'm still in shock. I never thought it would say it, but I guess this was our month.
> 
> It was :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> 
> As my husband said, "Looks like we made magic." :)
> 
> Congrats Bethenasia!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Did you test before the 1 week after missing AF?? Cause, my AF is now 4 days late and I keep getting a :BFN: :growlmad:... so confused...
> Wonder if it's still possible to be pregnant nad get a :bfn:...Click to expand...


I had tested at about 4 days late and got a :bfn:.


----------



## bethenasia

I lost my :bfp:. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and my DH took me to the emergency room. They did an ultrasound and the baby was no longer attached. They say it was a miscarriage.

This has been the longest weekend of my life.


----------



## Lisa40

I am so sorry, wish I could take the pain away :cry:

lots of :hug: to you

xxx


----------



## britt24

I am so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## wanna_baby

bethenasia said:


> I lost my :bfp:. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and my DH took me to the emergency room. They did an ultrasound and the baby was no longer attached. They say it was a miscarriage.
> 
> This has been the longest weekend of my life.

so sorry to hear about your loss.... atleast now you know you are fertile and keep trying .....

:hugs:


----------



## BabyNo1

bethenasia said:


> I lost my :bfp:. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and my DH took me to the emergency room. They did an ultrasound and the baby was no longer attached. They say it was a miscarriage.
> 
> This has been the longest weekend of my life.

Awwww so sorry ;-( It happened to me last year I was 8 weeks and lost it ;-( its the most horrible experience! you only just find out your pregnant and then before you get used to it its gone... I was in hospital for a week as i was on holiday in Austria at the time! couldnt speak any german either eaaak!

We have just started trying again now as that one wasnt planned ;-) We will get there!!! Keep smiling and make sure you talk it through! I was going to plant a tree for mine! i know its a silly idea but it keeps the little memory alive and you will have something to mark what life it had!

Hope your ok!:cry:

xx


----------



## bethenasia

wanna_baby said:


> bethenasia said:
> 
> 
> I lost my :bfp:. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and my DH took me to the emergency room. They did an ultrasound and the baby was no longer attached. They say it was a miscarriage.
> 
> This has been the longest weekend of my life.
> 
> so sorry to hear about your loss.... atleast now you know you are fertile and keep trying .....
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. That's what DH said, too. Well, his was more like, We did it once. Now we can have even more :sex: to try for it to happen again.


----------



## bethenasia

BabyNo1 said:


> bethenasia said:
> 
> 
> I lost my :bfp:. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and my DH took me to the emergency room. They did an ultrasound and the baby was no longer attached. They say it was a miscarriage.
> 
> This has been the longest weekend of my life.
> 
> Awwww so sorry ;-( It happened to me last year I was 8 weeks and lost it ;-( its the most horrible experience! you only just find out your pregnant and then before you get used to it its gone... I was in hospital for a week as i was on holiday in Austria at the time! couldnt speak any german either eaaak!
> 
> We have just started trying again now as that one wasnt planned ;-) We will get there!!! Keep smiling and make sure you talk it through! I was going to plant a tree for mine! i know its a silly idea but it keeps the little memory alive and you will have something to mark what life it had!
> 
> Hope your ok!:cry:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I love the idea about a tree. Perhaps we'll plant one next summer around the EDD as a way to remember little blueberry (as my husband called it).


----------



## BabyNo1

bethenasia said:


> BabyNo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bethenasia said:
> 
> 
> I lost my :bfp:. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and my DH took me to the emergency room. They did an ultrasound and the baby was no longer attached. They say it was a miscarriage.
> 
> This has been the longest weekend of my life.
> 
> Awwww so sorry ;-( It happened to me last year I was 8 weeks and lost it ;-( its the most horrible experience! you only just find out your pregnant and then before you get used to it its gone... I was in hospital for a week as i was on holiday in Austria at the time! couldnt speak any german either eaaak!
> 
> We have just started trying again now as that one wasnt planned ;-) We will get there!!! Keep smiling and make sure you talk it through! I was going to plant a tree for mine! i know its a silly idea but it keeps the little memory alive and you will have something to mark what life it had!
> 
> Hope your ok!:cry:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I love the idea about a tree. Perhaps we'll plant one next summer around the EDD as a way to remember little blueberry (as my husband called it).Click to expand...

Awww yes you should ;-) Glad you liked the idea .
At least you know it all works now so you can try again ;-) Goodluck and lots and lots of :dust: for you! xxxx


----------



## aquamama

bethenasia said:


> I lost my :bfp:. I started bleeding uncontrollably on Friday and my DH took me to the emergency room. They did an ultrasound and the baby was no longer attached. They say it was a miscarriage.
> 
> This has been the longest weekend of my life.

So-sorry Bethenasia. I had the same thing 4 years ago.. the uncontrollable bleeding except I knew afterwards it was a miscarriage was not TTC at the time. I still mourn it. A special place in your heart the little °blueberry° will be. Lots of hugs and we are on the TTC train with you.


----------



## bethenasia

You ladies certainly make me feel better and less alone during this hard time. :)


----------

